# Dialetti: uso quotidiano nelle regioni d'Italia



## Moogey

Ciao a tutti,

Sin da quando ho cominciato imparare Italiano, avevo avuto la voglia d'imparare anche i dialetti regionali. Il problema e' semplice: non so dove si puo' impararli! L'ho cercati sull'internet e non l'ho trovati. Ci sia un sito dove si puo' impararli? Come li imparano gli italiani?

Grazie mille,


----------



## moodywop

Moogey

Il dialetto è sempre legato alla regione in cui si vive e gli italiani imparano il dialetto della propria regione nello stesso modo in cui imparano l'italiano. Naturalmente ciò non vuol dire che un italiano interessato alla linguistica non possa studiare il dialetto di un'altra regione.

Purtroppo la linguistica italiana trascura i dialetti. Di conseguenza spesso non  ci sono dizionari o grammatiche affidabili.


----------



## leogold

Ciao,non vorrei scoraggiarti,ma i dialetti in italia sono così tanti che facciamo fatica pure noi,ad esempio io abito in provincia di modena(carpi) e a modena già usano parole diverse dalle mie,a reggio emilia parlano già in un'altro modo e a mantova non ne parliamo!!sono posti con la distanza tra di loro di neanche 50 km l'una dall'altro!comumque tra il modo di parlare e scrivere c'é una differenza enorme,é una seconda lingua!io diciamo,lo imparato sentendo parlare mia nonna,che parlava solo in dialetto e l'italiano a fatica(fino a 50 anni fà l'italiano era la lingua dei borghesi e la plebe parlava tutta il dialetto)comunque se vuoi una mano ci provo,se vuoi!ciaoooo


----------



## Moogey

Grazie moodywop e leogold.

Vedo che ci sia un dilemma e m'interessa ancora. Mi preoccupo di potere capire gli italiani se li passassi un giorno all'Italia e parlavano un dialetto. Ma tutti sanno parlare Italiano tradizionale, vero? Non sarebbe un problema.

Grazie di nuovo a voi entrambi!
-M


----------



## Raphillon

Moogey said:
			
		

> Grazie moodywop e leogold.
> 
> Vedo che c'è un dilemma e m'interessa ancora. Mi preoccupo di potere capire gli italiani se li un giorno passassi per l'Italia e parlassero un dialetto. Ma tutti sanno parlare Italiano tradizionale, vero? Non sarebbe un problema.
> 
> Grazie di nuovo a voi entrambi!
> -M


 
Spero non ti dispiacciano le correzioni.

No, oramai non è un problema neppure nei paesini più piccoli ed isolati. L'Italiano è parlato e capito ovunque. Potresti avere problemi a capire solo le persone più anziane di qualche paesino di montagna.

Ciao.



			
				TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> E a Modena non usano le maiuscole?


 
Si, vero, in Trentino ci tengono parecchio al loro dialetto, come in quasi tutte le regioni a statuto speciale 

PS. Scusa se ti ho corretto, ma le maiuscole sono femmine....


----------



## Juri

Mi permetto di segmnalare a MOOGEY, e agli altri eventuali interessati,
il curiosissimo vocabolario della mafia siciliana reperibile su:
http://web.neomedia.it/calogero.pinnavaia


----------



## claudine2006

In Italia ci sono tantissimi dialetti, cambiano da città a città, da paesino a paesino. Ma ormai il 95% della popolazione parla l'italiano (più o meno bene).


----------



## angelabonora

Esistono dizionari dei vari dialetti editi da A. Vallardi. Io come bolognese mi sono procurata il dizionario della mia lingua originaria : italiano-bolognese/bolognese-italiano
Nella stessa collana esistono sicuramente il napoletano e il friulano. A me sembrano ben fatti perchè danno indicazioni sugli accenti e sulla pronuncia e riportano note grammaticali.
Ciao a tutti
Angela


----------



## queentr48

Buondi'

In tante province dell'Italia si cerca di tenere in vita il linguaggio diciamo "originale".  Ci sono festival della canzone dialettale, libri di poesie dialettali e anche storielle buffe in dialetto
Ho sentito nel Reggiano:
"e t'mand un e-mail"(ti mando una e-mail)
"nal voi mia al tu 'nimel" (non voglio il tuo maiale) "un e-mail" e "nimel" (maiale) hanno lo stesso suono.  Perde tanto quando si deve spiegare. 

La cosa piu' sorprendente per me e' stato sentire canzoni "rap" in dialetto dell'Appennino reggiano e modenese. Cosi' in un solo fiato si va dal diciannovesimo secolo al ventunesimo. 

Coraggio Moody, di sono tanti dialetti quanto ci sono italiani.  L'imporante e' capirsi. 

TR


----------



## Yuribear

Ciao Moogey,

Io ho imparato il Veneziano a Venezia, che è ben diverso dal Veneto. A Venezia quasi tutti parlano Veneziano e ci sono anche tanti libri scritti in questo dialetto. Una maniera in cui l'ho perfezionato è stato leggendo libbri di Goldoni, uno grande scrittore di teatro del 700. Comunque non cè come andare nel paese e buttarti a farlo, anche se sbaglierai mille volte.


----------



## kitten

io sono della provincia di Como (Lombardia) e nelle nostre zone c'è un cantante (abbastanza famoso) che canta solo in dialetto comasco: è Davide van de Sfroos


----------



## DiFossa

Moogey said:
			
		

> Grazie Raphillon.
> 
> No, a me mi piacciono molto le correzioni perche' vorrei parlare italiano correntemente presto!
> 
> -M



Moogey, 
Ciao!  Credo che viva negli stati uniti quindi non sarebbe impossible né difficile trovare qualcuno che parla un dialetto.  Secondo me c'e` un sacco di immigrati che parlano un dialetto...sopratutto alle organizzazioni italiani, per essempio "The Sons of Italy" oppure "NAIF."  Ti racconto una storia... mio nonno e` venuto in america nel 1920 e non ha mai stuadiato italiano in scoula.  Dunque parla un dialetto (abruzzese) come il resto degli immigrati che vivono qui.  Di questi tempi parlano abruzzese, siciliano, et cetra alla Sons of Italy...infatti li ho sentito ieri.  Ti consiglio di rivolgerti ad un'organizzazione come la Sons of Italy dove parlano vari e numerosi dialetti.  Sper' tando d'averte aiutato (un essempio di abruzzese).


----------



## tom31089

Ciao, io ci stavo pensando, quali sono le caratteristiche del dialetto romano? Utilizzano differenti parole o abbreviazioni, oppure c'è semplicemente un altro modo di pronunciazione? Se vi possiate aiutarmi con questa domanda, sarebbe ottimo!

anche che non sono un madrelingua, per favore, correggetemi, mi aiuterà molto.


----------



## cscarfo

Tom, ti consiglierei di cercare un libro di poesie di Trilussa o Gioacchino Belli e poi cercare qualche risorsa su Internet.
Per la pronuncia... mah, cercare qualche film di Pasolini o Fellini su Roma in lingua (oops!, volevo dire in dialetto) oppure canzoni dialettali, tipo Gabriella Ferri (la mejo!) o Alvaro Amici (Alvarone, ci manchi).
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

tom31089 said:


> Ciao, io ci stavo pensando, quali sono le caratteristiche del dialetto romano? Utilizzano differenti parole o abbreviazioni, oppure c'è semplicemente un altro modo di pronunciazione? Se vi possiate aiutarmi con questa domanda, sarebbe ottimo!
> 
> anche che non sono un madrelingua, per favore, correggetemi, mi aiuterà molto.


Ciao Tom!
Ti consiglio *questa pagina*. Non ho letto tutto l'articolo... ma ho dato un'occhiata e pare che sia fatto bene.
La pagina è scritta in italiano, immagino che tu lo capisca... e se hai qualche dubbio, scrivici pure.


----------



## Riccardino

Che cos'è l'influsso dai dialetti sull'italiano parlato? Suppongo che sia più di semplicemente l'accento. Esistono anche molte parole e frasi dai dialetti nella lingua parlata, o no?


----------



## sabrinita85

Riccardino said:


> Che cos'è l'influsso dai dialetti sull'italiano parlato? Suppongo che sia più di semplicemente l'accento. Esistono anche molte parole e frasi dai dialetti nella lingua parlata, o no?


Influsso dei dialetti sull'italiano parlato vuol dire che alcune strutture o più frequentemente vocaboli di un dato dialetto, entrano nell'italiano parlato.
Per esempio, molte parole romanesche sono ormai usate in tutta Italia.
Il mezzo con cui si diffondono le parole dialettali in italiano è maggiormente la televisione. Il prestigio economico, politico o artistico di una città fanno sì che anche il suo dialetto diventi prestigioso e che si diffonda facilmente in tutto il Paese.


----------



## marcoxx

Per quanto riguarda il napoletano,il mio dialetto,si può trovare un interessante articolo su wikipedia,che mi sembra fatto molto bene.
Non mi viene permesso il link,ma comunque,se andate su wikipedia,lo trovate facilmente.

A Napoli e dintorni il dialetto è usatissimo,penso più dell'italiano,e anche nelle case più borghesi è quasi sempre presente,in misura più o meno marcata.
In quelle più popolari in pratica è l'unica lingua:l'italiano lo capiscono,ma lo parlano moooolto a stento!

Non penso di peccare di immodestia,ma ritengo che,grazie sia all'alto numero di parlanti in giro per l'Italia,ma soprattutto alla musica,al cinema,alla cultura napoletana in genere,il dialetto napoletano sia forse quello più popolare in Italia (il che non vuol dire capito o parlato). 

Anche nel napoletano esiste una forte differenziazione: il lessico subisce delle piccole variazioni anche da quartiere o quartiere,e basta spostarsi di 10 km (ad esempio a Pozzuoli, o a Torre Del Greco-Annunziata) che la pronuncia può essere così differente,da rendere non facile la comprensione per un abitante di Napoli città!


----------



## vikgigio

marcoxx said:


> Per quanto riguarda il napoletano,il mio dialetto,si può trovare un interessante articolo su wikipedia,che mi sembra fatto molto bene.
> Non mi viene permesso il link,ma comunque,se andate su wikipedia,lo trovate facilmente.
> 
> A Napoli e dintorni il dialetto è usatissimo,penso più dell'italiano,e anche nelle case più borghesi è quasi sempre presente,in misura più o meno marcata.
> In quelle più popolari in pratica è l'unica lingua:l'italiano lo capiscono,ma lo parlano moooolto a stento!
> 
> Non penso di peccare di immodestia,ma ritengo che,grazie sia all'alto numero di parlanti in giro per l'Italia,ma soprattutto alla musica,al cinema,alla cultura napoletana in genere,il dialetto napoletano sia forse quello più popolare in Italia (il che non vuol dire capito o parlato).
> 
> Anche nel napoletano esiste una forte differenziazione: il lessico subisce delle piccole variazioni anche da quartiere o quartiere,e basta spostarsi di 10 km (ad esempio a Pozzuoli, o a Torre Del Greco-Annunziata) che la pronuncia può essere così differente,da rendere non facile la comprensione per un abitante di Napoli città!



Sì, forse l'accento può cambiare, e anche l'uso di qualche parola, ma in definitiva non tanto da essere considerati dialetti diversi. Faccio l'esempio della mia città, Caserta. Io non dico mai di parlare 'casertano', ma parlo sempre di 'napoletano' (anche se chiaramente qualche napoletano storce il viso per ovvie ragioni di spocchia da abitante di capoluogo ), perché al di là di qualche cosetta qua e là, il dialetto è pressoché lo stesso.


----------



## oetzi

Salve ragazzi! Vedo che l'argomento dialetti riscuote interesse, soprattutto tra i nostri amici stranieri  .
Allora, visto che ho già avuto occasione di trattare l'argomento con alcuni amici americani, che sembrano essere i più interessati, permettetemi di dare un piccolo contributo alla discussione, allegando quanto ho spiegato loro. Il testo è in inglese, ma se qualcuno dovesse avere qualche problema (anche se non lo credo, in un forum come questo!), non deve far altro che chiedermi una traduzione.
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## vikgigio

oetzi said:


> Salve ragazzi! Vedo che l'argomento dialetti riscuote interesse, soprattutto tra i nostri amici stranieri .
> Allora, visto che ho già avuto occasione di trattare l'argomento con alcuni amici americani, che sembrano essere i più interessati, permettetemi di dare un piccolo contributo alla discussione, allegando quanto ho spiegato loro. Il testo è in inglese, ma se qualcuno dovesse avere qualche problema (anche se non lo credo, in un forum come questo!), non deve far altro che chiedermi una traduzione.
> Saluti a tutti.



Cito dal tuo documento, traducendo:
"La parola napoletana per 'fazzoletto' (muccaturo) viene dal francese ‘mouchoir’"

Sei sicuro di questa etimologia? No, perché in napoletano 'mucco' è 'muco' e -turo è un suffisso derivativo autoctono che usiamo tra l'altro per oggetti di 'raccolta' per altri materiali di produzione umana altrettanto poco nobili , come 'pisciaturo', per dirne uno (il cui significato sarà chiaro a tutti ). Non credo che abbia molto a che vedere con 'mouchoir'.

Inoltre sul sardo dici:
"La lingua parlata in Sardegna ha origini molto misteriose [le lingue sarde sono di derivazione latina; non mi sembra che ci siano dubbi al riguardo] anche se sembra chiaro che ha legami col catalano parlato in Catalogna (Barcellona)"

A parte il fatto che la Catalogna non corrisponde alla sola città di Barcellona, ma comunque se ce n'è uno tra i dialetti sardi (l'unico forse) che abbia parentele strette col catalano, è quello parlato nell'enclave catalana di Alghero. Il resto dei dialetti, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza, sono autoctoni e di chiara derivazione latina. E parlo di tanti dialetti, ribadisco, perché ad es. tra il campidanese (nel sud) e il barbaricino (quest'ultimo è quello che parla mia madre per esempio) c'è un abisso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ho letto da qualche parte che gli unici dialetti italiani a cui può assegnarsi dignità di lingua siano il sardo e il friulano. 
Forse lo dicono perchè si tratta di dialetti che sono molto diversi dalla lingua italiana?


----------



## awanzi

Comunque: Il sardo non è un dialetto ma una Lingua, ufficialmente riconosciuta, anche dalla Comunità Europea (e c'è anche una Carta per la tutela delle lingue minoritarie, fra cui Sa Limba Sarda). Non è una lingua ufficiale Italiana, ma sempre lingua rimane, con una sua grammatica e letteratura. 

Non sono sarda, ma ci tengo a precisare!


----------



## federicoft

(ai due colleghi qui sopra)
In realtà quasi _tutti _i dialetti italiani sono lingue. Fanno eccezione i dialetti di Toscana, Marche, Umbria e Lazio che sono i dialetti dell'italiano propriamente detti.
Ma la maggior parte dei linguisti non oppone il minimo ostacolo a riconoscere il piemontese, il lombardo o il siciliano come lingue. Addirittura le lingue parlate nell'italia settentrionale fanno parte della famiglia gallo-romanza, insieme al francese, all'arpitano e all'occitano.
Che poi la maggior parte delle lingue italiane non goda di nessun riconoscimento ufficiale è un'altra (triste) questione.


----------



## awanzi

Mha...
Secondo me in questo spazio c'è molta confusione tra lingua e dialetto...

sicuramente ogni bravo italiano vorrebbe credere che il suo dialetto sia in realtà una lingua (probabilmente perchè pecchiamo in fatto di bilinguismo). 
Il problema però è che così non è. Affinchè una Lingua possa essere riconosciuta tale devono essere soddisfatti alcuni requisiti. E lo stesso vale anche per i dialetti! Il Toscano o il Romano (moderni) non vengono neanche più considerati dialetti, ma Parlate, in quanto sono ormai troppo vicine all'italiano (il toscano poi E' italiano, praticamente).  

Io sono Romana da molte generazioni e il Romano, quello vero, lo conosco. Ed infatti quello che si parla a Roma tra chi ha meno di 35/40 anni non è per niente il dialetto romano con il quale il grande G.G. Belli scrisse le sue opere (e che i Vecchi e i romani verace ancora parlano).

Sono dialetti il napoletano, il siciliano ecc.
MA il Sardo (in Sardegna), il Friulano, il Catalano (Alghero), il tedesco (alto adige)  sono lingue!!   Nella costituzione italiana sono considerate lingue ufficiali (per una limitata regione geografica). Questo vuol dire che in quelle regioni ci si può rivolgere alle autorità in "dialetto". 

Spero sia d'aiuto!!


----------



## federicoft

awanzi said:


> Sono dialetti il napoletano, il siciliano ecc.
> MA il Sardo (in Sardegna), il Friulano, il Catalano (Alghero), il tedesco (alto adige)  sono lingue!!   Nella costituzione italiana sono considerate lingue ufficiali (per una limitata regione geografica). Questo vuol dire che in quelle regioni ci si può rivolgere alle autorità in "dialetto".
> Spero sia d'aiuto!!



Anche piemontese, siciliano, lombardo sono considerate lingue dalla maggior parte degli studiosi. Se sussistono dubbi posso fornire fonti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

awanzi said:


> Questo vuol dire che in quelle regioni ci si può rivolgere alle autorità in "dialetto".





federicoft said:


> Anche piemontese, siciliano, lombardo sono considerate lingue dalla maggior parte degli studiosi. Se sussistono dubbi posso fornire fonti.


 Significa che se il Bresciano o il Bergamasco sono lingue io posso andare dal maresciallo dei carabinieri della locale stazione, che all 99% non è di qui, e parlargli in dialetto anche se il povero pubblico ufficiale non capirebbe un'ostrega? 

Chi stabilisce che un dialetto è una lingua? l'ennesima inutile commissione parlamentare?


----------



## infinite sadness

Il punto di vista legale non necessariamente deve coincide col punto di vista linguistico.

Secondo me è la legge che deve stabilire la lingua che si può usare nei documenti ufficiali.


----------



## awanzi

Concordo sul piemontese e il lombardo. Io però ho letto che il siciliano è un dialetto. Però non posso essere certa della mia fonte


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io ad occhio direi che il siciliano è un dialetto, però non saprei dirti il motivo. Forse perchè è molto simile all'italiano.
Anche il napoletano però è abbastanza comprensibilee lo metterei tra i dialetti.


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> Coool!! Significa che se il Bresciano o il Bergamasco sono lingue io posso andare dal maresciallo dei carabinieri della locale stazione, che all 99% non è di qui, e parlargli in dialetto anche se il povero pubblico ufficiale non capirebbe un'ostrega?
> 
> Chi stabilisce che un dialetto è una lingua? l'ennesima inutile commissione parlamentare?



I linguisti. Di certo NON le leggi.
Inoltre c'è quel vecchio adagio inglese... un dialetto è una lingua senza un esercito e una marina.


----------



## Helevorn

Mah, io purtroppo non ho mai approfondito rispetto agli altri dialetti, ma il problema che ha il mio è che è diverso da comune a comune, e quindi è praticamente impossibile considerarlo una lingua. 

Io sono di Vignola, e il mio dialetto è influenzato oltre che dal modenese anche dal bolognese, visto che siamo al confine. Basta spostarsi di 10km e si fa già più fatica a capirsi. A Modena poi è un casino, e dire che è a una ventina di km da casa mia.


----------



## Poianone

Paulfromitaly said:


> Coool!! Significa che se il Bresciano o il Bergamasco sono lingue io posso andare dal maresciallo dei carabinieri della locale stazione, che all 99% non è di qui, e parlargli in dialetto anche se il povero pubblico ufficiale non capirebbe un'ostrega?


Non so se a Brescia o Bergamo si può fare, però in Friuli assolutamente si. Infatti, è stata addirittura prevista la costituzione per legge presso gli enti pubblici di sportelli specifici per chi vuole parlare in friulano: quindi, se io vado, ad esempio, in posta, posso pretendere di parlare SOLO in friulano e rivolgermi (se attivo) ad uno sportello apposito...
Quanto alla diatriba tra lingua e dialetto, ho notato che Wikipedia è disponibile in: friulano, ligure, lombardo, napoletano, piemontese, sardo, siciliano e veneto. In quest'ultima, c'è una frase che credo sia la chiave di tutto: _ła łéngua vèneta no ła ga gnancóra na grafía e na łengua onefegà e no tuti i xe bòni a scrívar inte una de łe tante che ghe xe (= la lingua veneta non ha tutt'ora una grafia e una lingua unificata, e non tutti sono in grado di scrivere in una delle tante versioni esistenti). _Ecco, il punto è questo: una lingua ha una grafia ufficiale, delle regole grammaticali e fonetiche proprie, unificate, che non necessariamente sono a conoscenza di tutti, ma che è possibilie tranquillamente richiamare, come è il caso, in Friuli, con la Società Filologica Friulana


----------



## bubu7

Ho notato che spesso, nei forum di linguistica, nascono discussioni e puntualizzazioni collaterali sulla definizione di _dialetto_ contrapposta a quella di _lingua_. Questi scambi d'idee, che assumono a volte toni accesi, sono giustamente ripresi dai moderatori dei forum.
Intenderei creare con questa discussione una _zona cuscinetto_ a cui rimandare i forumisti nel caso nascessero future discussioni.

Comincio col fornire il collegamento alla definizione di _dialetto_ data dal Treccani in linea.

Cosa ne pensate? Vi sembra esaustiva? Soffre di ambiguità? e come possiamo scioglierle? Avete suggerimenti per integrarla? magari riportando altre definizioni, tratte da altri vocabolari, o altre opere linguistiche?

Infine: qual è, secondo voi, alla luce delle vostre meditazioni sulle definizioni che avete letto nei diversi testi, la differenza tra dialetto e lingua?

Ringrazio in anticipo tutt'i partecipanti alla discussione. 

P. s.

Aggiungo due stralci dalla trattazione che ne fa, sotto la voce _dialetto_, il linguista Tullio Telmon, professore ordinario all'Università di Torino, nel _Dizionario di linguistica_ (Nuova ediz., 2004) curato da Gian Luigi Beccaria.



> [N]on esiste un valore semantico univoco ed assolutamente non ambiguo, Né a livello di uso comune, né a livello vocabolaristico, né a livello di impiego scientifico. [...] È vero che si tratta di un concetto da porre in complementarietà con quello di _lingua_: un concetto relazionale...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lungi dal voler giudicare o mettere in dubbio la definizione del treccani, ti posso dire cosa intendo io per dialetto:
- Una lingua parlata a livello provinciale o al massimo regionale che si affianca all'italiano standard e nel caso di persone di livello culturale basso, lo sostituisce.


----------



## pomar

L'argomento è talmente complesso che non credo si possa mai giungere ad una definizione univoca, tantomeno così semplicistica come quella di Paul.
Nella definizione di che cosa sia lingua e di che cosa sia dialetto, oltre al criterio linguistico che dovrebbe essere il principale, intervengono fattori storici, culturali, politici, ecc.
Per esempio, dopo la divisione dell'ex-Jugoslavia e la creazione dei nuovi stati, si parla di serbo, croato e bosniaco come di lingue diverse, mentre fino allora si parlava per lo più di serbo-croato. Non che non ci fossero e non ci siano differenze, ma sono per caso più forti di quelle che ci sono tra il portoghese del Brasile e quello del Portogallo, o tra le diverse varianti di inglese parlate nelle diverse parti del mondo? 
Secondo me, i sentimenti nazionalitari fanno sì che da una parte si tenda a definire lingue diverse varianti della stessa lingua, e dall'altra a definire semplicemente varianti, invece, idiomi con differenze linguistiche molto più evidenti (per esperienza personale posso citare le varianti del sardo, molto più diverse tra loro di quanto talvolta non lo siano alcune lingue tra loro).
Un altro esempio: è linguisticamente evidente che il corso è una variante dell'italiano (affine al toscano antico, e dunque molto più italiano di altri dialetti della penisola), ma non è l'Italiano. Come si potrebbe mai definirlo dialetto, considerando che politicamente e culturalmente deve confrontarsi con il francese, e non con l'italiano?
Un altro caso: ad Alghero si parla un dialetto catalano, ereditato dai conquistatori che per quattro secoli dominarono tutta la Sardegna, ma che ad Alghero si sostituirono completamente alla precedente popolazione sarda. Si è quindi conservata una forma di catalano, con molti prestiti sardi, che non ha più avuto contatti con il catalano ufficiale, ma nessuno ha mai pensato di chiamarla lingua, a differenza del corso.
Secondo me in questo campo si possono solo fare analisi. Le sintesi mi paiono un po' difficili.


----------



## Zena_101

Non ricordo chi lo avesse detto (mi sembra proprio il prof. Beccaria), ma ricordo che la differenza puntasse sull'esistenza o meno di un vocabolario proprio. Cioè, se esiste un vocabolario, ancorchè regionale o provinciale, trattasi di lingua, altrimenti occorre parlare di dialetto. 
Non so se essere completamente d'accordo con questa tesi, però in effetti quelli che si intendono normalmente come dialetti più "inaccessibili" sono quelli che hanno parole senza attinenza con l'italiano.


----------



## Black Opal

> Secondo me, i sentimenti nazionalitari fanno sì che da una parte si tenda a definire lingue diverse varianti della stessa lingua, e dall'altra a definire semplicemente varianti, invece, idiomi con differenze linguistiche molto più evidenti


 
Qualcuno (italiano/milanese) mi ha detto che l'inglese americano era un'altra lingua rispetto all'inglese.
In seguito abbiamo avuto una vivace dissussione...


----------



## bubu7

Interessante, ragazzi.
Aggiungo un altro elemento di riflessione mediante un'altra citazione sempre tratta dal _Dizionario di linguistica_:



> [D]a un punto di vista diacronico, è sempre possibile stabilire un sistema di successive derivazioni: si potrà dire, in altre parole, che il greco, il latino, il protoslavo, ecc. sono dialetti indoeuropei, come il francese, l'occitano, il catalano, l'italiano, il ladino, le parlate francoprovenzali, quelle piemontesi, quelle sarde, ecc. sono dialetti del latino e come, per concludere, nuovi dialetti (i cosiddetti "italiani regionale") vanno formandosi dalla diffusione dell'italiano sulla base dei sostrati dialettali precedenti.


Come vedete alcuni sistemi linguistici, che in determinati contesti siamo abituati a definire _lingue_, in altri contesti si possono definire _dialetti_.

Concludo le citazioni dal _Dizionario di linguistica_ con quest'ultima che esemplifica ulteriormente l'ambiguità delle definizioni di _lingua_ e _dialetto_.



> ... si può desumere che una definizione compiuta [di dialetto] non potrà darsi prescindendo dagli aspetti culturali e storici delle singole località e dei singoli momenti in cui il termine _dialetto_, così come il termine _lingua_, viene impiegato. Basta pensare, per esempio, all'altalena di definizioni (ora _dialetto_, ora _lingua minore_, ora semplicemente _lingua_) cui, a seconda delle circostanze, dei locutori, dei luoghi, delle opportunità soggettive ed oggettive, è stato sottoposto il sardo (o i dialetti sardi?), per rendersi conto dell'ulteriore carica di relativismo cui il concetto deve essere legato.


----------



## kdl77

Non ho sottomano i testi di filologia, quindi non posso citare letteralmente i professori coi quali ho studiato, ma credo che per affrontare con serenità quest'argomento sia fondamentale fare una distinzione a monte.
Un conto è quello che filologi e professionisti dello studio della lingua definiscono "dialetto" e "lingua": si tratta di definizioni spesso diverse a seconda della scuola cui ci si rifà, ma documentate e storicamente indiscutibili.
Un conto è la personale predisposizione a sentirsi affezionati al proprio dialetto, a trovarlo più vicino al popolo, più vero, più quello che volete. In questo caso, io posso anche pensare che il varesino sia il dialetto più bello del mondo (cosa che non penso, comunque), ma non posso per questo farlo assurgere al grado di "meglio dell'italiano standard"!
Un esempio, classico, su tutti: il sardo è una lingua. Il sardo non è un dialetto italiano, è una lingua vera e propria (per esempio, con derivazioni vocaliche completamente diverse da quelle delle altre lingue romanze, tanto per citare un fattore di differenziazione). Ciò non toglie che il 99% della popolazione italiana continui a pensare al sardo come a un dialetto incomprensibile...


----------



## _forumuser_

Che bella domanda, e meno male che nessuno abbia pensato di spostarla nel forum culturale! 

Io vorrei sollevare il problema della definizione. Trovare una definizione di dialetto significa individuare cosa lo distingue dalla lingua (distribuzione geografica, lessico, pronuncia). Questa e' un'operazione che si puo' fare solo se si parte dal presupposto che dialetto e lingua siano gia' due cose distinte (che il dialetto _non _sia una lingua). 

Proviamo a fare un po' di etnografia e a vedere il dialetto come lo vedrebbe una parlante di un qualsiasi dialetto locale, magari prima dell'avvento dei mezzi di comunicazione di massa. Contatti con l'italiano "standard," minimi. Come definirebbe il proprio dialetto questa parlante? Io credo che per costei il dialetto sarebbe semplicemente il mezzo attraverso cui si esprime, la propria _... lingua_. 

Le differenze tra dialetto e lingua, tra varieta' locale e lingua standard sembrano inconfutabili agli occhi della studiosa che osserva e confronta tra essi i diversi dialetti, e poi questi ultimi con la lingua. Ma il confronto avviene in laboratorio. E' molto difficile negare, se si guarda al dialetto dal punto di vista delle persone che lo usano, che esso sia una lingua a tutti gli effetti. Quale dei due punti di vista va privilegiato? Quello dell'osservatrice esterna, o quello di chi lo parla? 

So che questi sono dubbi che i linguisti conoscono bene, e a cui probabilmente avranno gia' trovato risposta. Ma per me e' un argomento nuovo, e mi sono divertito ad applicare ad esso la mia preferenza per il metodo etnografico.


----------



## xeneize

kdl77 said:


> Ciò non toglie che il 99% della popolazione italiana continui a pensare al sardo come a un dialetto incomprensibile...


 
Mi rifiuto anche solo di pensare che sia così, vorrebbe dire che gli italiani sono rimasti al Medio Evo linguistico e non lo credo...Neppure in Francia si pensa che il corso sia un "_patois_" ("dialetto"), ormai, il che è tutto dire...

In ogni caso, a noi ci importa poco e nulla del concetto che ha "l'italiano medio" del sardo...
Il sardo è lingua co-ufficiale in Sardegna (minoritaria ma usata anche dalla Regione), lingua di minoranza riconosciuta dallo Stato (mica solo dai linguisti, ma dallo Stato...cioè, dall'Italia....), lingua riconosciuta dall'Unione Europea, lingua studiata nelle più importanti università tedesche, in America, in altri posti, oltre che qui ovviamente, possiede una sua letteratura, è più antica non solo dell'italiano ma anche del latino, ha un gruppo a sé nelle lingue neolatine, e ovviamente la sua fonetica-grammatica-morfologia-lessico sono molto diversi da quelli di qualsiasi altra lingua, pur essendo anch'essa annoverata tra quelle neolatine. Ha inoltre mantenuto elementi latini che nessun'altra lingua possiede.
Di fronte a tutto ciò, il concetto che può avere un italiano qualsiasi del sardo, lascia il tempo che trova. Non penso che a un catalano importi più di tanto ciò che gli spagnoli pensano della sua lingua 

Il fatto che gli idiomi presenti in Italia siano popolarmente considerati dialetti (torno a dire, questo però non lo sento mai per il sardo, almeno non da persone che hanno almeno il diploma, però sì che lo sento per altri idiomi), contribuisce al provincialismo linguistico presente in Italia (un fenomeno da studiare, unico nel suo genere: l'italiano medio, purtroppo, pensa che lo spagnolo "corretto" sia quello di Salamanca, cosa che non credono per nulla neppure gli spagnoli o gli stessi _salmantini_, che l'inglese più "puro" sia quello britannico, frase che non ho mai sentito dire a un inglese, solitamente consapevole di come parlano a Liverpool, Birmingham, Glasgow, o nella stessa Londra...e credo che neppure la Regina pensi qualcosa del genere..., e che il francese "migliore" sia quello di Parigi, che invece non è affatto meno contaminato degli altri....), contribuisce a ridurre le lingue a qualcosa di "comico" o "simpatico", "da film" (caso unico al mondo e sinceramente sconcertante), contribuisce a non saper sfruttare adeguatamente il patrimonio linguistico che si ha (si osservi la Spagna e si noteranno le differenze...), e ovviamente è molto comodo per lo Stato.

Cosa succederebbe se, poniamo, i napoletani o i siciliani prendessero coscienza di avere una lingua a tutti gli effetti (non è mica da escludere, in futuro, che si verifichi una situazione simile)???....
Potrebbe innescarsi una miccia, e la scintilla potrebbe minacciosamente avvicinarsi alla polveriera...e lo Stato rischierebbe di saltare, non solo metaforicamente 

In ogni caso, anche se li si considera "dialetti", mai potranno essere "dialetti dell'italiano", giacchè non derivano da quest'ultimo ed esistono da prima che nascesse.

Saluti

Certamente può...il sardo esisteva già, come puoi facilmente verificare in qualsiasi testo di linguistica sarda, le parole proto-sarde sono tantissime, così come quelle comuni alla supposta antica lingua sardo-corsa, che aveva anche elementi in comune con le antiche lingue della Sicilia, quelle dei Sicani e dei Siculi, tutte mooooolto più antiche del latino...
Basta vedere i nuraghi...mica sono dell'epoca latina....
E all'epoca dei nuraghi si parlava, evidentemente... 
E si parlava sardo. Poi, l'avvento del latino ha influenzato e scompaginato così tanto il proto-sardo che successivamente il sardo è stato assimilato alle lingue neo-latine.
Ma ci sono studiosi che rivendicano il suo particolare ruolo all'interno delle stesse, negando il fatto che sia lingua neo-latina a tutti gli effetti.
Il sardo ha infatti anche numerosi punti in comune con l'etrusco, a sua volta lingua anteriore al latino e che ha influenzato quest'ultima.
Non solo, ci sono anche punti di contatto con il basco.
Rappresenta quindi, neolatina a tutti gli effetti o meno, un caso particolare all'interno delle lingue romanze in quanto non si è formata DAL latino ex novo, ma CON la pesante influenza del latino su una base già esistente.
Un esempio di parola proto-sarda e quindi anteriore al latino che mi viene in mente è *tziligherta*, "lucertola", oppure *tzilibriccu*, "cavalletta".
Entrambe sono presenti anche in corso.


----------



## kdl77

xeneize said:


> Cosa succederebbe se, poniamo, i napoletani o i siciliani prendessero coscienza di avere una lingua a tutti gli effetti (non è mica da escludere, in futuro, che si verifichi una situazione simile)???....
> Potrebbe innescarsi una miccia, e la scintilla potrebbe minacciosamente avvicinarsi alla polveriera...e lo Stato rischierebbe di saltare, non solo metaforicamente
> Stai scherzando, vero? Vuoi solo provocarci... Perché non è possibile che tu seriamente pensi che un giorno napoletani e siciliani (e milanesi, veneti e genovesi, ovviamente) scopriranno (????) di usare una lingua, e non un dialetto, e quindi attenteranno alla sicurezza dello stato... Dai! Come se stessero aspettando quello, gli italiani legati alla loro regionalità, per ribellarsi al controllo di Roma!
> 
> In ogni caso, anche se li si considera "dialetti", mai potranno essere "dialetti dell'italiano", giacchè non derivano da quest'ultimo ed esistono da prima che nascesse.
> Tu puoi avere tutte le opinioni che vuoi, come ho specificato nel mio primo intervento, ma la tua definizione è scorretta ed è doveroso correggerla. Siciliano, milanese, veneziano, etc. SONO dialetti. La definizione non la dai tu, nè io, ma fior fior di linguisti che hanno studiato per anni e anni. Poi, che tu voglia rivendicare per il sardo la stessa dignità di lingua (che poi, il termine "dignità" non è certo un concetto di merito, come se una lingua "valesse" più di un'altra!), hai perfettamente ragione: sardo e italiano sono due lingue. Ma milanese e italiano no, una è dialetto dell'altra.


----------



## _forumuser_

Beh, se parliamo di provocazioncine..."Ciò non toglie che il 99% della popolazione italiana continui a pensare al sardo come a un dialetto incomprensibile..."​Prima di tutto certe affermazioni sono indimostrabili. Secondo, una cosa e' non essere in grado di capire _noi_ un dialetto perche' non lo conosciamo, un'altra e' considerarlo "incomprensibile".


----------



## kdl77

_forumuser_ said:


> Beh, se parliamo di provocazioni..."Ciò non toglie che il 99% della popolazione italiana continui a pensare al sardo come a un dialetto incomprensibile..."​Prima di tutto certe affermazioni sono indimostrabili. Secondo, una cosa e' non essere in grado di capire noi un dialetto perche' non lo si conosce, un'altra e' considerarlo "incomprensibile".


 
Quella frase non esprime la mia personale opinione. Io NON credo che il sardo sia un dialetto, ma la maggior parte delle persone che conosco (e che non scrivono su questo forum, perché le questioni linguistiche non li toccano nemmeno da lontano) pensa proprio "Il sardo? Madonna, che dialetto incomprensibile!". Per me, è incomprensibile perché non lo conosco. Chiedo scusa se il termine "incomprensibile", per la tua sensibilità, significa qualcosa di diverso da "non comprensibile" = "non capibile" = "quando lo sento, non lo capisco".

Comunque, io continuo a non capire tutta questa permalosità riguardo all'argomento dialetto... Come se ci fosse una connotazione negativa, nel definire "dialetto" un particolare idioma parlato in una particolare regione... Secondo me, è proprio questo tipo di risentimento ingiustificato che crea intorno al dialetto, e alle persone che lo parlano, l'aura di una specie di "minor valore", "minor dignità". Boh.


----------



## xeneize

> COMMENTO SULL'AZIONE DEL MODERATORE CANCELLATO. TI RICORDO CHE LE REGOLE DEL FORUM TI RICHIEDONO DI COMMENTARE LE AZIONI DEI MODERATORI VIA PM E NON PUBBLICAMENTE.


 
Kdl: sì, penso che un giorno i napoletani e siciliani, non so i milanesi, potrebbero coscienza di parlare una lingua, come in effetti è, e questo sarebbe un bel problema per lo Stato.
Un conto è il "campanile", un conto sono le rivendicazioni...
E se alzassero la voce a Napoli o in Sicilia, stai pure certo che non sarebbe come se la alzano in Sardegna...Si sentirà molto di più 
La lingua è sempre il primo fattore di rivendicazione da parte di un popolo...Se dai un'occhiata alla geopolitica europea, vedrai che dove c'è una rivendicazione, c'è *sempre* una lingua di minoranza.
Rivendicazione senza lingua non ce n'è neppure una.
A meno che non voglia definire tale quella dei leghisti.....con tutto il rispetto....Meglio dire: non c'è nessuna rivendicazione *seria* senza una lingua di minoranza. 
Guarda che nessun linguista serio (me ne citeresti uno altrimenti, per favore?...) potrebbe mai dire che il milanese, il siciliano, il napoletano, sono _dialetti dell'italiano._
Se dicesse così, vorrebbe dire che non saprebbe molto sull'origine e sulle caratteristiche del milanese o del siciliano.
Il milanese è più simile al francese che all'italiano...Infatti fa parte del gruppo gallo-romanzo delle lingue neolatine, e non di quello italo-romanzo.
Il siciliano è italo-romanzo, ma, come il milanese, NON deriva dall'italiano (c'è da prima), ma si è piuttosto formato parallelamente a lui.
Il siciliano ha comunque un'ampia influenza araba, greca e normanna NON presente in italiano.
Li definiscono "dialetti" basandosi in un criterio politico, e per nulla linguistico.
Ma in ogni caso, non sarebbero _dialetti della lingua italiana_ bensì _*dialetti d'Italia*_, non è la stessa cosa.
Dire che il milanese è un dialetto non vuole in ogni caso dire che lo è "dell'italiano". È un dialetto lombardo. Solo che il lombardo non è una lingua riconosciuta dallo Stato. Quindi, si dice che è un dialetto e bo.
Ma dire che è un dialetto non sottintende "dell'italiano".
Anche il sudtirolese è un dialetto. Del tedesco, mica dell'italiano.
Italiano e milanese non hanno molto a che vedere, non più di quanto ne abbiano turco e arabo...
Uno è nato dal fiorentino letterario, l'altro è un idioma gallo-romanzo.
Pensa che il Manzoni ha dovuto "purgare" la sua opera "in riva all'Arno", per renderla comprensibile agli abitanti della penisola...
Se il milanese fosse stato un "dialetto", non ci sarebbe stato bisogno...
Un romano non avrebbe certo bisogno di "purgare" nulla, più o meno si capirebbe tutto. Perchè il romano, quello sì, è un dialetto dell'italiano.
Il milanese no. E poi, se lo fosse dell'italiano dovrebbe esserlo anche del fiorentino, o no?...
Basta fare una comparazione, anche approssimata, tra lessico e grammatica milanese e lessico e grammatica siciliana per rendersi conto, che, comunque, la seconda appartiene alle lingue italo-romanze, mentre la prima è tutta un'altra cosa.


La frase sull'opinione del sardo non era esatta, appunto...
Un conto è dire che la maggior parte delle persone che conosci tu lo reputano così, un altro è dire "il 99% degli italiani"...
Era un'iperbole, diciamo 
Non è ovviamente così, per gli italiani, credo lo reputi tale solo chi ha scarse conoscenze linguistiche, come confermi anche tu a proposito delle persone che conosci.
E non c'è nessun risentimento da parte mia, figurati, t'ho detto che se anche lo reputassero così tutti gli italiani non m'importerebbe, perchè il sardo è conosciuto ormai un po' dappertutto, e nessuno mette in dubbio che è una lingua, neppure in Argentina.
Non c'è fastidio, è solo che è una grave inesattezza, come che io reputi l'italiano un dialetto.
Non c'è "minor dignità", credimi, anzi, ne sentiamo di maggiore (più ci "attaccano", più siamo orgogliosi....), l'aura di cui parli non la percepisco proprio.
Qualsiasi concetto erroneo eventualmente diffuso, è dovuto solo a scarse conoscenze linguistiche supportate da un sistema scolastico, quello italiano, che, a tutti gli effetti, è fanalino di coda in Europa. E non sono cose che mi invento io, purtroppo.
Come può sorprendere che non si sappia bene cosa è una lingua e cosa no?....

In ogni caso, il serbo, il croato e il bosniaco sono tre lingue ora, no? e vogliono aggiungere anche il montenegrino, pensa...Fino a qualche anno fa era una, il serbo-croato.
Sono comunque praticamente uguali tra loro.
Se queste fossero "lingue", e il milanese, che è diversissimo dall'italiano, fosse un "dialetto" di quest'ultimo, vorrebbe appunto dire che la linguistica è un'opinione, e conta solo la politica.

Saluti


----------



## kdl77

Purtroppo non ho qui in ufficio con me i testi su cui ho studiato. Sarà mia cura, però, domani a casa recuperarli e citarli, giusto per non far sembrare che le mie opinioni siano "campate in aria".
Una specifica però posso farla anche senza libri in mano. La percentuale di italiani che non ha nemmeno un'infarinatura di linguistica, è altissima. Siamo un paese sostanzialmente ignorante. Non dovremmo pensare ai nostri amici, alle persone che frequentiamo e che probabilmente, come noi, hanno un diploma se non una laurea. Forse non saranno il 99%, ok, era un'iperbole... Ma secondo te, xeneize, qual è la percentuale di italiani che ha "scarse (se non nulle) conoscenze linguistiche"?


----------



## xeneize

Non penso che gli italiani siano un popolo di ignoranti, assolutamente.... 
Sono tanti i campi in cui eccellono. 
In lingue e linguistica, no. E non è colpa delle persone, ma dell'impostazione della scuola, dell'educazione...Anche se magari c'è pure una tendenza congenita, è l'educazione ricevuta che, alla fine dei conti, incide in massima parte sulle persone.
Quello del considerare dialetto una lingua è un po' la dimostrazione di questo.
Siamo d'accordo che quasi sempre o sempre il milanese, il veneto, il siciliano, il napoletano, sono definiti dialetti.
Solo recentemente si è iniziato a definirle lingue in alcuni ambiti linguistici. Se noti, in Wikipedia sono catalogati come lingue, per dire. E sono citate fonti che li catalogano così.
È un processo graduale, lento, ma che è cominciato. Si tratta di estirpare concetti erronei ben radicati in molte persone.
In fondo, la differenza tra dialetto e lingua è tutta qui, è pura politica.
Anche in Francia, fino a qualche tempo fa, si diceva che il corso era un "patois". Anche in Spagna dicevano così del catalano, ancora prima.
Tutto cambia, e così sarà pure in Italia.....
La differenza che c'è tra italiano e milanese non è certo inferiore a quella che c'è tra spagnolo e catalano, anzi!...è molto maggiore.
Dire che il milanese è un dialetto, non vuole però dire che lo sia linguisticamente. 
Tutti i dialetti linguisticamente possono essere o diventare lingue. Dire che è un dialetto, vuol solo dire che non ha lo status politico di lingua, mentre il catalano ora lo ha. E anche il sardo.
È questa la differenza, secondo me....ma questo non vuol dire che il milanese, o altri, sia "un dialetto dell italiano". Per essere tale, dovrebbe derivare dall'italiano, no?
Essere strettamente imparentato. Essersi sviluppato da quest'ultimo. Essere mutuamente comprensibile con quest'ultimo.
Avere grosso modo la sua stessa grammatica, lessico, fonetica, morfologia...
Se due idiomi non hanno questi punti in comune, quando mai potranno essere uno dialetto dell'altro?...
È una contraddizione in sé stessa...
Il sardo e il friulano, invece, insieme a tedesco, francese, provenzale e catalano, sono le lingue minoritarie riconosciute dalla Costituzione italiana, e quindi ecco perchè non vengono più chiamate "dialetti".
Il problema rimane, ma almeno si evita l'orrore di affibbiare tale definizione al sardo...
Ho vissuto molto fuori, e non ho mai trovato nessuno che mi dicesse che il sardo è un "dialetto"...Ma comunque, ormai è da un po' che non ne trovo nemmeno in Italia, anche se ancora pochi sanno che è stato "ufficializzato" in Sardegna e dallo Stato.
Ormai, anche persone molto semplici sono solite dirmi..."ah, ma il sardo è una lingua, non è un dialetto come il nostro (siciliano, napoletano, etc.)".

Saluti


----------



## kdl77

Cito dal testo "Elementi di linguistica italiana" di Bonomi, Masini, Morgana, Piotti (ed. Carocci, 2003), attualmente adottato come testo base per l'esame di Linguistica Italiana e Storia della lingua italiana nel corso di Lettere all'Università Statale di Milano.

_Da un punto di vista scientifico, per così dire interno alla lingua, fra lingue e dialetti non esiste alcuna differenza. [...] Le differenze fra lingue e dialetti in verità ci sono, ma devono essere cercate in fattori di carattere storico, sociale e culturale, piuttosto che in criteri strettamente linguistici._

_L'italiano non è altro alla sua origine che uno dei tanti dialetti che affollavano la penisola del XIII secolo.[...] Una lingua, spesso, non è altro che un dialetto "che ha fatto carriera"._

Lo stesso libro divide poi l'Italia dialettale in tre grandi aree (Nord, Centro, Sud), definendo dialetti gallo-italici il piemontese, il ligure, il lombardo, l'emiliano e il romagnolo e sottolineando che sardo e friulano sono _contrassegnati da fenomeni che ne disegnano la fisionomia di due veri e propri codici autonomi, nell'ambito delle lingue neolatine_, e definisce "controversa" l'appartenenza del sardo e del friulano al sistema dei dialetti italiani.

Ho specificato queste due cose, estrapolandole, per far vedere che non è poi così vero che sia sbagliato parlare di "dialetto italiano", e che il milanese (in quanto lombardo) è, a tutti gli effetti, considerato dai linguisti un dialetto.

Per quanto mi riguarda, l'adozione di una lingua standard, definita sia attraverso imposizioni scolastiche che scaturita dal pregio dei letterati che la adoperano, non può in alcun modo essere vista come un atto di forza, di violenza, perpetrata "contro" i dialetti o a discapito dei parlanti regionali. C'era da fare l'unità d'Italia: è stata fatta l'unità della lingua, come passo fondamentale perché di "italiani" avesse senso parlare. Nel momento in cui le spinte indipendentiste regionali dovessero prevalere, allora potranno delinearsi nuove realtà linguitiche. Ma oggi, questa è la situazione.


----------



## Broca's Area

kdl77 said:


> _ Una lingua, spesso, non è altro che un dialetto "che ha fatto carriera"._


 
È una formulazione icastica che credo abbia coniato e che suole ripetere spesso a lezione il grande maestro della sociolinguistica italiana, Gaetano Berruto.


----------



## xeneize

> _Da un punto di vista scientifico, per così dire interno alla lingua, fra lingue e dialetti non esiste alcuna differenza. [...] Le differenze fra lingue e dialetti in verità ci sono, ma devono essere cercate in fattori di carattere storico, sociale e culturale, piuttosto che in criteri strettamente linguistici._
> 
> _L'italiano non è altro alla sua origine che uno dei tanti dialetti che affollavano la penisola del XIII secolo.[...] Una lingua, spesso, non è altro che un dialetto "che ha fatto carriera"._


 
Infatti, sono d'accordo su queste frasi e coincidono pienamente con quello che ho detto anch'io.




> Lo stesso libro divide poi l'Italia dialettale in tre grandi aree (Nord, Centro, Sud), definendo dialetti gallo-italici il piemontese, il ligure, il lombardo, l'emiliano e il romagnolo


 
È quello che ho detto io....Le lingue o i dialetti *gallo-italici* fanno parte delle lingue *gallo-romanze* (tra cui il francese, il provenzale, etc), del gruppo delle lingue neolatine e quindi indoeuropeee.
L'italiano, ovviamente, non fa parte di questo gruppo (fa parte di quello* italo-romanzo*), come nemmeno il romanesco, il napoletano o il siciliano.
Ergo, queste lingue o dialetti che siano non potranno esserlo in nessun modo, né ora e né mai, "dell'italiano".




> e sottolineando che sardo e friulano sono _contrassegnati da fenomeni che ne disegnano la fisionomia di due veri e propri codici autonomi, nell'ambito delle lingue neolatine_,


 
Ovviamente. Il sardo ha addirittura un gruppo a sé tra le lingue neolatine.
Il friulano, invece, fa parte anch'egli delle lingue gallo-italiche o gallo-romanze.




> e definisce "controversa" l'appartenenza del sardo e del friulano al sistema dei dialetti italiani.


 
Non sono mai potuti essere "dialetti italo-romanzi" giacchè non fanno parte di questo gruppo. "Dialetti dell'italiano" sarebbe una blasfemia 
Quando *politicamente* li si considerava "dialetti", erano "dialetti italiani" solamente *nel senso che erano in Italia*.
Già da tempo però tutto questo non si sente più, e come ho detto, sia sardo che friulano sono *lingue di minoranza ufficiali nel loro territorio* e *riconosciute dallo Stato già con la legge 482 del 1999*.
Il sardo qua è *ufficiale*, per chi non lo sapesse. Se tu vai in un ufficio della Regione, della Provincia o di un Comune, e chiedi qualcosa in sardo, sono obbligati a risponderti.
Inoltre, per lavorare in questi enti devi dimostrare di conoscere la _limba_ (ossia il sardo).
Altra cosa è che si trovino ancora poche scritte in sardo, il che è vero, però questo non toglie nulla alla sua ufficialità.
Il friulano, sta ancora meglio, sono più avanti di noi, si insegna molto di più e la sua presenza è maggiore.




> Ho specificato queste due cose, estrapolandole, per far vedere che non è poi così vero che sia sbagliato parlare di "dialetto italiano", e che il milanese (in quanto lombardo) è, a tutti gli effetti, considerato dai linguisti un dialetto.


 
Il milanese è appunto un dialetto lombardo. "Italiano" in quanto si trova in Italia, ma mica questo vuol dire "dialetto della lingua italiana".
È vero che è considerato un dialetto, ma per i motivi politico-sociali sopra citati. E dunque può essere a tutti gli effetti considerato una lingua, come molti linguisti fanno, d'altra parte.
Se la sua situazione cambierà, in breve pochissimi lo considereranno ancora un dialetto, e tutti inizieranno a considerarlo lingua, logicamente.
La stessa cosa è successa in Spagna con il gallego e sta succedendo con l'asturiano.




> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'adozione di una lingua standard, definita sia attraverso imposizioni scolastiche che scaturita dal pregio dei letterati che la adoperano, non può in alcun modo essere vista come un atto di forza, di violenza, perpetrata "contro" i dialetti (anche e soprattutto contro le lingue...) o a discapito dei parlanti regionali


 
Questa è la tua opinione. La mia è opposta, ma non è questo il posto giusto per parlarne 




> C'era da fare l'unità d'Italia: è stata fatta l'unità della lingua, come passo fondamentale perché di "italiani" avesse senso parlare.


 
È stata scelta una lingua. Non è che questa lingua sia stata "unita" alle altre, che infatti continuano a esistere, separatamente, ovviamente.
Mica l'italiano è stato "unito" al sardo, al siciliano, al lombardo, al friulano....
È stato "solo" imposto a discapito di questi. E ora è tempo di dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...




> Nel momento in cui le spinte indipendentiste regionali dovessero prevalere, allora potranno delinearsi nuove realtà linguitiche. Ma oggi, questa è la situazione.


 
In Sardegna, Friuli, Valle d'Aosta e Sud Tirol le realtà linguistiche ci sono già da un po'..., e stanno crescendo.
E questo anche senza che ci sia una spinta indipendentista accentuata, tranne che in Sud Tirol.
Nelle altre zone, diamo tempo al tempo...


Una cosa è certa: richiama l'attenzione il fatto che in Spagna ormai quasi tutti ti dicono che sono lingue non soltanto il catalano e il basco, che è ovvio, ma anche l'asturiano e l'aragonese, che non sono riconosciuti come ufficiali in nessun modo, e di cui l'ultimo è parlato da pochissime persone.
Dunque, entrambi hanno una situazione decisamente peggiore di quella del siciliano o del veneto o del lombardo.
Eppure, l'apertura degli spagnoli verso queste lingue è davvero notevole e testimonia l'assenza di pregiudizi nel loro concetto linguistico.
Ecco, sotto quest'aspetto l'Italia è purtroppo proprio il fanalino di coda.
Ma si può cambiare.

Saluti


----------



## kdl77

xeneize said:


> È quello che ho detto io....Le lingue o i dialetti *gallo-italici* fanno parte delle lingue *gallo-romanze* (tra cui il francese, il provenzale, etc), del gruppo delle lingue neolatine e quindi indoeuropeee.
> L'italiano, ovviamente, non fa parte di questo gruppo (fa parte di quello* italo-romanzo*), come nemmeno il romanesco, il napoletano o il siciliano.
> Ergo, queste lingue o dialetti che siano non potranno esserlo in nessun modo, né ora e né mai, "dell'italiano".
> 
> Questa parte è decisamente un po' confusa.
> Dunque, a parte che dovremmo addentrarci nei discorsi più tecnici di reazioni di superstrato o sostrato, comunque non si capisce di quale gruppo l'italiano non faccia parte secondo te... Il percorso è indoeuropeo > lingue romanze > latino > italiano. Su questo percorso si insinuano, con fortissime influenze, le lingue germaniche (tipo slavo, franco, etc). Non ho trovato nessun testo che sostenesse che il milanese non facesse parte del gruppo italo romanzo, quindi ti pregherei di citarmi le tue fonti per correggermi, eventualmente.
> 
> Questa la suddivisione di Charmaine Lee nel testo "Linguistica Romanza" (ed Carocci):
> Lingue romanze: portoghese, spagnolo, catalano, provenzale, francese, sardo, italiano, ladino, romeno
> Ulteriore suddivisione per gruppo:
> Balcanoromanzo: romeno, dalmatico
> Italoromanzo: italiano, sardo
> Retoromanzo: friulano, ladino, romancio
> Galloromanzo: francese, francoprovenzale, occitano
> 
> Come vedi, la pensate diversamente, e io preferisco seguire i suoi, di insegnamenti.
> 
> È stata scelta una lingua. Non è che questa lingua sia stata "unita" alle altre, mai detto niente del genere! che infatti continuano a esistere, separatamente, ovviamente.
> 
> È stato "solo" imposto a discapito di questi.
> E' stato "scelto"! E' stato creato, plasmato, formato, minutamente lavorato, ma di sicuro non imposto. Non si possono imporre le lingue alle popolazioni, qualunque linguista lo sa: non obbligherai mai un popolo a parlare una lingua che non vuole. E poi, francamente, questo tuo mettere in discussione centinaia di anni di storia di una lingua letterariamente altissima, è indice di grande miopia.


 
Questo sarà il mio ultimo intervento in questo thread, ho già espresso il mio parere più che esaurientemente. Saluti.


----------



## xeneize

Il percorso è:

indoeuropeo- lingue italiche- latino- lingue romanze

le romanze si suddividono in:

ibero romanze (spagnolo, portoghese, catalano, etc)- gallo-romanze (francese, provenzale, lingue gallo-italiche, ossia lombardo, ligure, piemontese, etc), italo-romanze (italiano, siciliano, napoletano, corso), retoromanze (friulano, ladino, romancio), balcano-romanze (rumeno, dalmatico), e sardo.

Questo schema è seguito da così tanti linguisti che ti basterà fare una ricerca per verificarlo. 
È anche lo schema ufficiale adottato da Wikipedia, basato sulla classificazione di Ethnologue.

Dubito che qualsiasi linguista abbia inserito il lombardo nelle italo-romanze..
Dunque secondo te il lombardo è più imparentato con il siciliano che con il provenzale o l'occitano??!!! 
Basta confrontare una frase in queste tre lingue per vedere con quale è imparentato...Una frase qualsiasi.
Inoltre, tu stesso hai detto che il lombardo è inserito, nel tuo libro, tra le lingue gallo-italiche..Le lingue gallo-italiche fanno parte di quelle gallo-romanze, scusa, mica di quelle italo-romanze, lo dice anche il nome...Puoi verificare, se non mi credi.
Non c'è nessun superstrato né sostrato: l'italiano non fa parte di quelle gallo-romanze, evidentemente, ma di quelle italo-romanze.
Non vedo dove sia la confusione...
Lo slavo e il franco non c'entrano in questo contesto.
Il tuo autore fa parte di una vecchia corrente che include il sardo tra le lingue italo-romanze, evidentemente...
È già da tempo che il sardo ha un gruppo a sé, invece. E se proprio cerchiamo le parentele, è più ibero-romanzo che italo-romanzo.

Non ho messo in discussione nessuna storia letteraria di nulla.
Ma l'italiano, purtroppo, è stato imposto. Non lo dico mica solo io. Non so se dappertutto, ma qui sì.
Le lingue si possono imporre, eccome. Qualunque linguista lo sa...e anche i non linguisti. In Sardegna ne abbiamo avuta qualcuna, di lingua imposta, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa, credimi....
Questo, comunque, non mette in discussione la letteratura dell'italiano, la sua storia, etc.
Son due cose diverse, completamente.
E per me è indice di grande miopia travisare volutamente la frase detta da qualcuno e attribuirgli cose non dette.


----------



## DavìdV

Tra lingua e dialetto io aggiungerei un'altra differenza.
Il dialetto non ha regole stabilite e generalizzate da tutta la comunità che lo parla, anche perchè un esempio, come in calabria basta muoversi 20 chilometri e notare un cambiamento di vocaboli sostanziali così anche nel lazio, tra tiburtini (Tivoli) e Montecellesi avremo una dialettica molto differenti in meno di 15 chilometri.
Per diventare una lingua deve avere delle basi solide, scritte: Grammatica, sintassi, ortografia e dizione come minimo.
Spero di non accendere polemiche, io amo il dialetto come la lingua e mi sento a casa quando sento il calabrese dei miei nonni materni come l'umbro dei parenti paterni. Il mio gusto però cade sul *peperoncino di Soverato. 8)*


----------



## xeneize

Ciao, linguisticamente questo fatto che ben esponi non ha rilevanza, pero sotto il profilo dell'ufficialità, del riconoscimento di una lingua, della sua dimensione sociale o politica sì, può averne.
In alcuni casi sì, almeno.
Infatti, un passo che qui è stato fatto, dopo il riconoscimento del sardo come lingua di minoranza dallo Stato (cosa che è avvenuta con la legge 482 del 1999), è stato proprio quello di creare una koinè sarda, non artificialmente, ma basandosi su un punto d'incontro tra le varietà esistenti.
C'è comunque da dire che mi risulta che non sempre sia così.
In Norvegia, hanno due varietà di norvegese (_bokmal_ e _nynorsk_), con grafie diverse, però il nome di lingua norvegese le comprende entrambe, come una sola lingua.
In Albania, mi pare ci sia qualcosa di simile (varietà _ghego_ e _tosco_).
Nell' ex-Jugoslavia era così, e le varietà erano tre (_serbo_, _croato_ e _bosniaco_).
Ciò nonostante, la lingua ufficialmente era una, il _serbo-croato_.
In Cina, non ne parliamo, ci sono tante di quelle varietà, senza nessuna koinè, credo (il _cinese mandarino_ svolge forse le funzioni di koinè, ma se non sbaglio è solo la varietà più diffusa). 
Questo, addirittura, non impedisce minimamente al cinese di essere la prima lingua più parlata al mondo...
Anche con la lingua corsa non si è scelto di fare una koinè, ma semplicemente di inserire nel vocabolario e nella grammatica i termini o i verbi di entrambe le varietà maggioritarie (_cismuntincu_ e _pumuntincu_).
Idem in catalano: ci sono almeno due varietà principali (_catalano_ e _valenciano_), oltre ad alcune minori (_baleare_ e _algherese_).
Nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che non è una lingua, come nessuno lo direbbe per le altre che ho menzionato, essendo tutte riconosciute internazionalmente.
Insomma, creare una koinè era la cosa più comune un tempo (vedi i casi dello spagnolo, dell'italiano, del francese, del tedesco, etc.), ma ora come ora vedo che molti preferiscono mantenere le varie differenze tra le varietà, senza che questo gli impedisca di avere un'unica lingua chiaramente.
Personalmente avrei preferito che per il sardo fosse stato fatto così, ma devo dire che comunque, anche se in molti aspetti si può parlare di koinè (unificazione dei verbi, della grafia, etc), la ricchezza del patrimonio lessicale se non altro è stata preservata, inserendo nella nuova _Limba Sarda Comuna_ i termini di tutte le varianti principali.


----------



## DavìdV

Sono daccordo, 
non intendevo che il dialetto non fosse una lingua, ma non avendo una base solida è difficile per questo imporsi nella giungla lessicale.
 Mentre la lingua intesa "nazionale" ha una funzione più globale. Oggi possiamo dire che l'italiano è un dialetto del mondo dato che viene usata come lingua unitaria l'inglese. Anche se sappiamo che non è la lingua più parlata tenendo conto del cinese e dello spagnolo e che l'iglese che secondo me anch'essa deriva dal latino e quale lingua più dell'italiano è più affine al latino?
Il problema e legato anche all'industria e al commercio. Le più grandi industrie informatiche (anche se con fabbriche in oriente) parlano inglese.
Io so che in musica (regolamentata rigorosamente in italia) si parla italiano: Andante, prestissimo, Do maggiore ecc. , anche se oggi gli anglosassoni stanno incadendo il campo con termini stranieri. Le note èer esempio vengono scritte in lettere C=Do G=Sol ecc. Tutto, purtroppo, è relativo al mercato. Io sono convinto che se tutta l'industria  e mercato italiano che esporta e importa parlasse sardo per lavoro saremmo costretti a impararlo. Comunque io vedo una grossa fetta europea che dall'iglese passa al giapponese e lingue orientali, sara un segno della decadenza della nostra cultura?
Io penso di si! Quando non c'è più innovazione e entusiasmo tutto decade anche la lingua. E' una legge di natura. Siamuna grande Holliwood in decadenza. E solo le cose scritte rimarranno e si consacreranno come lingua, anche morta ma pur sempre lingua. Ma se non c'è una motivazione a farlo tutto rimane nei ricordi e nei costumi che cambiano col tempo
Un saluto.


----------



## xeneize

Sono d'accordo su quanto esponi.
Aggiungo solo alcune note relative ad aspetti a mio parere interessanti.




> che l'iglese che secondo me anch'essa deriva dal latino


 
In parte si può dire di sì, giacché nonostante l'affiliazione dell'inglese sia certamente germanica, è vero che il latino ha la sua buona fetta d'importanza nel patrimonio linguistico di questo idioma.
Prova ne sono i tanti "latinismi" entrati dall'inglese nello spagnolo, nell'italiano, nel francese...che sono poi anglicismi a tutti gli effetti.
Più ancora che al latino, comunque, l'inglese deve tantissimo al francese, per via dei Normanni, e cioè una parte non indifferente del suo lessico, che ovviamente è assente nelle altre lingue germaniche.
Questo non mette in dubbio l'affiliazione dell'inglese a queste ultime, però è un fenomeno da tenere in conto.
Un altro fatto da considerare, però, è che i verbi o le parole più usate, le più comuni, le più internazionalmente conosciute dell'inglese, sono tutte germaniche, mentre i termini di origine franco-latina appartengono perlopiù a un ambito scientifico-letterario, e spesso hanno anche un sinonimo germanico.
Anche questo ha la sua importanza, giacché se si fosse verificato il contrario, ossia se tutti i termini fondamentali dell'inglese fossero stati di origine neolatina, non so come si sarebbe posta la questione della sua catalogazione...
Un'altra cosa: ho il sospetto che, magari tra cent'anni, qualcuno inizierà a definire l'italiano o altre lingue neolatine (che non so proprio come saranno allora, comunque...) come lingue di origine (anche) inglese...




> quale lingua più dell'italiano è più affine al latino?


 
Questo è un argomento che personalmente mi interessa abbastanza, e sul quale ho letto varie teorie, spesso diverse tra loro.
Un criterio univoco mi pare non esista, può darsi che volendo "sommare tutto" l'italiano sia la lingua più vicina al latino, però è difficile fare un calcolo di questo tipo, e non penso ci possa essere certezza.
Una teoria che ho letto più di una volta tende a dividere le lingue tenendo conto di diversi criteri di base (grammatica, lessico, fonetica, morfologia...), e così facendo risulterebbe, secondo chi ha fatto questa operazione, che l'italiano è la lingua che meglio ha conservato il lessico latino, il sardo quella che ne ha mantenuto più di tutte la fonetica e parte della sintassi (come il verbo alla fine in molte frasi), mentre il rumeno ha preservato indubbiamente più di qualunque altra il sistema grammaticale latino (con le declinazioni).




> oggi gli anglosassoni stanno incadendo il campo con termini stranieri. Le note èer esempio vengono scritte in lettere C=Do G=Sol ecc.


 
È vero. Il nome della nota _do_ è stata un'invenzione italiana, poi esportata un po' dappertutto credo.
Gli altri nomi, a quanto ne so, vengono dalla prima strofa di un inno latino di San Giovanni Battista, e sono stati creati da Guido Aretino.
Però la terminologia inglese, con le lettere dell'alfabeto, si sta diffondendo sempre più, in molti paesi.

Saluti


----------



## DavìdV

Anche il tedesco se non sbaglio conserva le declinazioni...
Comunque senza uscire fuori tema vorrei aggiungere che l'inglese conserva meno espressioni, di altre lingue europee, per esprimersi più precisamente possibile.


----------



## xeneize

> Anche il tedesco se non sbaglio conserva le declinazioni...


 
Si certo, io mi stavo limitando alle lingue neolatine (il tedesco fra le germaniche e quasi tutte le slave hanno le declinazioni).
Ma siccome è vero che si uscirebbe fuori tema, mi fermo 
Saluti


----------



## DavìdV

Comunque se vai in un paese o città e chiedi di scrivere un loro vocabolo non la sanno fare perchè non hanno un testo di ortografia. Una lingua, perchè è una lingua anche il dialetto, difficilmente sopravvive così.


----------



## Horazio

Come se non bastasse, tenete presente che il significato di dialetto dipende anche dal paese.
Parlare di dialetto in UK o negli USA non è come in Italia.
In Italia il dialetto si collega ad aspetti regionali (principalmente) mentre per gli anglofoni si lega alla stratificazione sociale.


----------



## DavìdV

Be bisogna dire che l'inglese in America lo parlano non so quanti stati... in europa solo in Italia.
Certe volte ci riferiamo all'America come se fosse uno stato e la confrontiamo con l'Italia.
Ovviamente quello che dici tu è giusto ma è riferito in un altro contesto sociale non trovi?


----------



## xeneize

Non ho ben capito quello che volevi dire, David, ma credo che Horazio si riferiva al differente concetto della parola "dialetto" nei vari stati...Ed effettivamente è un concetto che cambia molto da uno stato all'altro.


----------



## DavìdV

Con Horazio sono daccordo, ma mi sembrava che il *dialetto e lingua* in questo forum riguardasse *solo italiano*.
Penso che già è molto difficile classificarlo nel nostro paese (data anche la lunghezza di questo forum). Come stratificazione sociale cosa si intende precisamente? I ricchi dai poveri? I colti e studiosi dai meno colti?
Non trovi che anche da noi tranne eccezioni ci siano differenza di dialetto e lingua secondo una stratificazione sociale?


----------



## furs

E' giusta l'osservazione circa le differenze basate sul background socioculturale in America, ma direi che in quel caso si dovrebbe parlare piu' che altro di differenze di accento, il che ci porterebbe ovviamente aun discorso completamente differente, e non di differenti dialetti. 

Per quanto riguarda l'uso dei dialetti in Italia secondo la stratificazione sociale, posso solo parlare per le diverse realta' locali che conosco nel nord Italia, e posso testimoniare che in mote zone e citta' il dialetto lo parlano (o forse e' meglio dire lo parlavano) tutti, indipendentemente dalla classe sociale.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, in America, come in Inghilterra, ci sono variazioni di accenti, ma anche di lessico.
Però ovviamente non è nulla di paragonabile alla realtà italiana dei "dialetti" che sono altre lingue non tutte imparentate tra loro, non varianti di una stessa lingua comune, dal punto di vista linguistico.
In America e in Inghilterra si hanno semplicemente variazioni all'interno della stessa lingua, e questo è paragonabile alle variazioni nei vari italiani regionali.
Ma una cosa è l'italiano regionale della Lombardia, un altra cosa il lombardo, ovviamente. Un conto è parlare in "italiano regionale lombardo", ossia con l'accento e il lessico che i lombardi usano comunemente in italiano, e un'altra cosa, molto più complicata, è imparare a parlare in lombardo.
Una cosa è l'italiano regionale usato in Sicilia, un'altra cosa è parlare il siciliano, e le due cose sono molto diverse.
Poi ci sono le lingue minoritarie o regionali riconosciute, tanto qui (sardo, friulano, franco-provenzale, tedesco, catalano, etc.) come in Gran Bretagna (gallese, gaelico scozzese, etc.).
Sono tutti concetti abbastanza diversi.


----------



## SunDraw

Segnalo qui (ma i Moderatori potranno spostare tra i repertori di _italiano e dintorni_) per il sardo:
http://www.toninorubattu.it/ita/top.htm


----------



## neutrino2

awanzi said:


> Affinchè una Lingua possa essere riconosciuta tale devono essere soddisfatti alcuni requisiti. E lo stesso vale anche per i dialetti!



Quali sono questi requisiti? Mi interessa moltissimo l'argomento, se c'è qualcuno che ha studiato un po' la questione e può darci qualche indicazione "rigorosa" (per quanto si possa essere rigorosi parlando di lingue...)...


----------



## giusyna

> Cito dal tuo documento, traducendo:
> "La parola napoletana per 'fazzoletto' (muccaturo) viene dal francese ‘mouchoir’"Sei sicuro di questa etimologia? No, perché in napoletano 'mucco' è 'muco' e -turo è un suffisso derivativo autoctono che usiamo tra l'altro per oggetti di 'raccolta' per altri materiali di produzione umana altrettanto poco nobili , come 'pisciaturo', per dirne uno (il cui significato sarà chiaro a tutti ). Non credo che abbia molto a che vedere con 'mouchoir'.


Ciao anche da me ( in Lucania) si usa "maccaturo".Mi sorge un dubbio....io ricordavo che la sua derivazione fosse Spagnola "mocador"...anche perchè non ci dimentichiamo che il Regno di Napoli è stato per svariato tempo dominato dagli spagnoli....
Preferisco questa origine....ma sul web ho trovato anche un'origine "latina"


> *Il verbo da cui deriva fa parte di quei verbi semisconosciuti quali “mucare”, il cui significato è: espellere il muco. Da “mucare” deriva anche “mucus, il muco o moccio.*


Sinceramente non mi convince molto...

----------------



neutrino2 said:


> Quali sono questi requisiti? Mi interessa moltissimo l'argomento, se c'è qualcuno che ha studiato un po' la questione e può darci qualche indicazione "rigorosa" (per quanto si possa essere rigorosi parlando di lingue...)...



A livello diciamo "teorico" Einar Haugen in un suo saggio descrive il processo di standardizzazione che dovrebbe fare un dialetto ( e non solo)  per essere riconosciuto "lingua".

1. Si sceglie un dialetto e lo si innalza a modello ( ovviamente la scelta dovrebbe ricadere su quello di cui si fa maggior uso in Italia, ovviamente un fattore importante per la scelta del modello ricade solitamente  sulle "fonti storiche": più quel dato dialetto ha fonti scritte , più ha probabilità ad essere  innalzato a modello tra gli altri )
2. codificazione formale ( fissare le regole: grammatica, ortografia,lessico etc...)
3. estensione delle funzioni connesse ( creare vari livelli e vari registri linguistici per soddisfare qualsiasi funzione alli'interno della società )
4. accettazione del modello ( deve essere riconosciuta  )

Quel dialetto diviene così una "*lingua dominante*"

Le peculiarità di una lingua dominante sono: 


il funzionamento autonomo
l' unità formale, 
la completezza formale, 
la differenziazione stilistica 
Ovviamente non  è così semplice come ve lo sto proponendo...esistono svariati testi  di sociolinguistica sull'argomento, sulla standardizzazione delle lingue.

Sull'aspetto giuridico invece rimando a questo link :                          *Dichiarazione                Universale dei Diritti Linguistici*

(.... L'aspetto puramente giuridico non serve da solo.... la "teoria" e lo studio vanno di pari passo.)

Spero di essere stata un pò d'aiuto
Ciao


----------



## Linnets

È sicuramente difficile stabilire una demarcazione stretta tra "lingua" e "dialetto". Il vecchio detto che "una lingua è un dialetto con un esercito e una marina" ha una qualche verità, però occitano e catalano sono universalmente considerate lingue, mentre avrei qualche dubbio nel considerare il lussemburghese una lingua a tutti gli effetti (anche se in quello stato è così). Generalmente, dati due sistemi linguistici si può parlare di lingua quando:

la struttura fonetica e morfologica è molto differente (es. piemontese e siciliano, per non parlare delle lingue retoromanze, nei confronti dell'italiano di base toscana);
l'idioma ha formato una _coinè_ su base (almeno) regionale e non è un'accozzaglia di dialetti incomprensibili tra loro anche a poca distanza (come succede in Emilia e Lombardia).
In quanto alla questione della grafia unica direi che si tratta di una condizione assai meno importante, perché una lingua è fatta per esser parlata prima che scritta. Inoltre alcune lingue dell'Asia centrale che hanno subito il dominio prima russo e poi sovietico, hanno spesso due o tre alfabeti più o meno "ufficiali", spesso usati intercambiabilmente.


----------



## Queva

> l'idioma ha formato una _coinè_ su base (almeno) regionale e non è un'accozzaglia di dialetti incomprensibili tra loro anche a poca distanza (come succede in Emilia e Lombardia).


Protesto formalmente 
La Lombardia non può formare un unico dialetto su base regionale perchè il territorio lombardo è delineato in quella forma soltanto dopo l'unificazione d'Italia. Il fiume Adda era il confine fra la Serenissima Repubblica di Venezia ed il resto del mondo: ed infatti, di là dal confine, sedia si dice "scagna" e di qua "cadrega" o "cardega".
Nella lombardia ex-austriaca si distingue una base linguistica comune con minime deviazioni fonetiche e lessicali: sebbene dalle mie parti la parola del dialetto milanese "ligasabia" non esista, è perfettamente comprensibile (significa "buono solo per legare la sabbia", un inconcludente). 
Anche in Emilia-Romagna succede una cosa simile: la parlata si adatta alle influenze lessicali vicine, come d'altra parte succede alle lingue "ufficiali": l'inglese parlato a Cork non è l'inglese parlato a Belfast per non parlare dell'inglese parlato a Londra. Lo stesso accade ai dialetti, e il fatto che questa cosa accada, secondo me, non pregiudica necessariamente il loro essere definite "lingue".
Direi quindi che sia in Lombardia che in Emilia Romagna abbiamo la condizione di estensione territoriale 
Piuttosto credo che sia un'autonoma struttura fonetica e morfologica a determinare la differenza fra una lingua ed un dialetto; non so però cosa significhi esattamente "autonoma", visto che comunque i nostri dialetti sono per lo più di derivazione romanza, e la loro grammatica e fonetica è inevitabilmente simile a quella delle lingue romanze riconosciute..


----------



## Blackman

awanzi said:


> Comunque: Il sardo non è un dialetto ma una Lingua, ufficialmente riconosciuta, anche dalla Comunità Europea (e c'è anche una Carta per la tutela delle lingue minoritarie, fra cui Sa Limba Sarda). Non è una lingua ufficiale Italiana, ma sempre lingua rimane, con una sua grammatica e letteratura.
> 
> Non sono sarda, ma ci tengo a precisare!


 
Di più, esistono facoltà di Sardo perfino in Germania e in Giappone. Mi è capitato di incontrare un professore giapponese di lingua sarda che parlava il sardo meglio di mia nonna!!


----------



## laurentius87

neutrino2 said:


> Quali sono questi requisiti? Mi interessa moltissimo l'argomento, se c'è qualcuno che ha studiato un po' la questione e può darci qualche indicazione "rigorosa" (per quanto si possa essere rigorosi parlando di lingue...)...



E' un argomento delicato.

Comunque tutti i professori con cui ne ho parlato (Beccaria, Berruto, Telmon e altri) concordano nel dire che la distinzione non è formale ma funzionale: tutte le lingue possono esser stati dialetti e tutti i dialetti potrebbero un giorno diventare lingue. Hanno la stessa dignità _intrinseca_.

La distinzione d'uso dipende dal fatto che il dialetto è riservato a certi usi, mentre le lingue no. Per esempio l'italiano è una lingua perché può essere impiegato in famiglia ma anche a scuola, in una conferenza, in tribunale, sui giornali, in un atto pubblico. Il piemontese può essere usato in famiglia o parlando al mercato, ma negli altri ambiti no.


----------



## pantarhei

Blackman said:


> Di più, esistono facoltà di Sardo perfino in Germania e in Giappone. Mi è capitato di incontrare un professore giapponese di lingua sarda che parlava il sardo meglio di mia nonna!!



L'anno scorso è venuto da Zurigo il linguista (italianissimo ma non sardo) Michele Loporcaro, ed era in grado di parlarla perfettamente


----------



## catrafuse

> Ciao amici,
> 
> La varietà linguistica in tutto il territorio d'Italia è una cosa  indiscutibile e conosciuta, ciònonostante ho una domanda generale:
> 
> Si continuano ad usare i dialetti regionali anche nelle famiglie in  grandi città come Torino, Milano, Bologna, Roma, Napoli, Palermo,  Cagliari ... oppure gli abitanti e soprattutto i giovani di queste città  ormai tendono a conoscere/usare solamente l'italiano?
> 
> E se non è una domanda "impertinente", allora mi interesserebbe se anche voi parlate a casa in dialetto o no?
> 
> (non parlo dell'influenza dei dialetti sull'italiano, ma di propri dialetti/lingue/parlate regionali o locali)
> 
> Grazie e sono curioso ...



Generalmente le città favoriscono l'indebolimento del dialetto, ma ogni centro urbano fa storia a sé. D'istinto mi verrebbe da dire che il veneto (in tutte le sue varianti) è  l'idioma regionale che più si usa nelle città, ma aspetto conferme o smentite. 
Negli ultimi anni si assiste a una vera rinascita dell'interesse verso i dialetti, su internet puoi trovare molti siti scritti in dialetto/lingua locale, ci sono gruppi musicali di ogni tipo che cantano  nella loro parlata, radio locali, poeti ecc.
Io tendenzialmente con i miei parlo indifferentemente friulano o italiano. Con mia nonna invece parlavo solo friulano perché per lei l'italiano era una sorta di lingua straniera .


----------



## infinite sadness

Nella mia zona il dialetto si parla a casa, negli uffici pubblici, nei negozi, nelle scuole. 
L'italiano è usato per parlare con persone che non comprendono il dialetto e in situazioni formali o che richiedono ufficialità.
Per scrivere si usa solo l'italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Nella mia zona il dialetto si parla a casa, negli uffici pubblici, nei negozi, nelle scuole.
> L'italiano è usato per parlare con persone che non comprendono il dialetto e in situazioni formali o che richiedono ufficialità.
> Per scrivere si usa solo l'italiano.



È addirittura questo che volevo sapere ...


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> ... Io tendenzialmente con i miei parlo indifferentemente friulano o italiano. Con mia nonna invece parlavo solo friulano perché per lei l'italiano era una sorta di lingua straniera .



Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato dall'internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_". È molto interessante (almeno per me), l'ho "studiato" (tra virgolette) un pochino. 

Non so se mi sbaglio, ma penso che per un "italianoparlante", lo spagnolo è evidentemente più comprensibile che il ladino. E vice versa - voglio dire che riesco a capire la cara nonna . 

A proposito: qual'è la differenza tra il friulano ed il ladino?


----------



## vikgigio

francisgranada said:


> È addirittura  (volevi scrivere "proprio"?) questo che volevao (volevamo o volevo?) sapere ...



Allora dico anche la mia.
Dove sono nato e cresciuto io (tra Napoli e Caserta), il dialetto è di certo molto diffuso e ci sono zone popolari in cui è spesso la sola lingua parlata. Io abito a Ce città e personalmente non parlo un dialetto puro (ma la cosa non vale per tutta la città, sia chiaro) ma spesso lo mischio con l'italiano; voglio dire che capita spesso dalle mie parti d'inframmezzare discorsi in italiano con frasi in napoletano, che diano al discorso un tono diverso, più locale e quindi più colorito (Ciò può accadere anche in contesti ufficiali, anche se chiaramente locali, dal momento che l'identità culturale napoletana è molto sentita). Ma può accadere anche il contrario, perché più i contesti diventano informali e più il rapporto si rovescia, e capita di sentire discorsi interamente in napoletano inframmezzati da frasi in italiano, vuoi citazioni colte, vuoi riferimenti a contesti culturali non regionali e a registri linguistici più alti in cui il napoletano non è contemplato.
Ovviamente ciò non accade nello scritto, per cui si usa solamente l'italiano (anche se a me capita a volte anche di scrivere in chat in napoletano, anche se con un'ortografia tutta mia mutuata in parte dalle poesie di Di Giacomo).


----------



## olaszinho

Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato/scaricai da internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_". È molto interessante (almeno per me), l'ho "studiata" (tra virgolette) un pochino. 

Non so se mi sbaglio, ma penso che per un "italianoparlante", lo spagnolo sia evidentemente più comprensibile che il ladino. E viceversa - voglio dire che riesco a capire la cara nonna . 

A proposito: qual è la differenza tra il friulano ed il ladino? 

Scusa, non avevo mai fatto correzioni; ho voluto provare anch'io. So che non saranno tutti d'accordo, ma l'uso del passato prossimo per azioni avvenute molto tempo fa, a me suona ancora scorretto, tanto più nello scritto. Forse sono rimasto l'ultimo a difendere il passato remoto. Il congiuntivo è assai più fortunato, ha molti più sostenitori.


----------



## gc200000

olaszinho said:


> Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato/scaricai da internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_".
> 
> Scusa, non avevo mai fatto correzioni; ho voluto provare anch'io. So che non saranno tutti d'accordo, ma l'uso del passato prossimo per azioni avvenute molto tempo fa, a me suona ancora scorretto, tanto più nello scritto. Forse sono rimasto l'ultimo a difendere il passato remoto. Il congiuntivo è assai più fortunato, ha molti più sostenitori.



Sicuramente se ne parlerà da qualche parte... Non posso biasimare il passato remoto, visto che si parla di "tanto tempo fa", ma io non direi mai "scaricai", mi suona ridicolo.

Sì, mi sa che sei rimasto l'ultimo a difenderlo 

Molto meglio "tanto tempo fa ho scaricato", a mio avviso.


----------



## olaszinho

Ti suona ridicolo soltanto perché sei siciliano e lo avverti come fortemente dialettale. Per ipercorrezione o per imitazione dell'italiano settentrinale l'hai completamente abolito.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato/scaricai da internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_".  ...  Forse sono rimasto l'ultimo a difendere il passato remoto. Il congiuntivo è assai più fortunato, ha molti più sostenitori.



Non sei l'ultimo ... ci sono anch'io. Forse non mi crederai, ma in questo caso anch'io userei il passato remoto. Secondo me, non è (_etimo_)_logico _usare il verbo _avere _(anche se ausiliare) nel presente (_*ho*_), quando si tratta evidentemente di un evento accaduto una volta nel passato. Però, ormai è diventato normale (si è "*grammaticalizzato*") soptattutto nel Nord Italia, quindi è accettabile (una cosa simile succede anche p.e. nel tedesco o nell'inglese americano). 



olaszinho said:


> ...lo spagnolo sia evidentemente... Il  congiuntivo è assai più fortunato, ha molti più sostenitori.



In questo caso riesco ad essere anch'io un sostenitore  ... Generalmente, apprezzerei la possibilità della scelta: _penso che arriva anche Maria / penso che arrivi anche Maria. _Nessuno di questi due esempi mi pare _illogico_, invece rendono possibile esprimere delle "nuanze" (sfumature) ...



olaszinho said:


> ... l'ho "studiata" ... viceversa ... qual è ...



Mea culpa ...  

Altrimenti grazie (davvero). Spero che i miei commenti non verranno compresi male (visto che non sono "madrelingua" ...)


----------



## olaszinho

[Secondo me, non è (_etimo_)_logico _usare il verbo _avere _(anche se ausiliare) nel presente (_*ho*_), quando si tratta evidentemente di un evento accaduto una volta nel passato. Però, ormai è diventato normale (si è "*grammaticalizzato*") soptattutto nel Nord Italia, quindi è accettabile (una cosa simile succede anche p.e. nel tedesco o nell'inglese americano). 

Szia FRancis,
La questione dell'uso del passato remoto nell'italiano contemporaneo è un po' più complessa. Al nord, è considerato troppo formale o letterario, mentre al sud dialettale. Ad ogni  modo, usare il passato prossimo per raccontare, o tanto più scrivere, avvenimenti storici o avvenimenti accaduti molto tempo addietro, è certamente uno stile sciatto o eccessivamente colloquiale. Senza cadere in un discorso classista, lungi da me, (affronto questo discorso soltanto per spiegare la diffusione del tempo verbale in questione nell'Italia contemporanea) posso evidenziare la seguente tendenza: i cosiddetti "intellettuali": professori universitari, insegnanti, giornalisti, avvocati ecc. usano ancora entrambi i tempi, soprattutto nell'Italia centrale e meridionale (Firenze, Roma, Napoli, ecc.). Il passato remoto è ancora molto diffuso anche fra le classi popolari di queste regioni. Al contrario, la classe media (media anche di cultura) tende ad  utilizzarlo invece molto meno, impiegando per di più un italiano standard di stampo settentrionale, anche per influenza del linguaggio televisivo. Sebbene sia innegabile che il passato remoto sia in regressione nell'italiano contemporaneo, vi sono registri linguistici in cui ancora la sua sostituzione col passato prossimo risulterebbe scorretto: fiabe, racconti storici, narrazioni.
Il parallelismo che hai fatto col tedesco o l'inglese americano è corretto. Una precisazione: nell'inglese americano si usa quasi esclusivamente il Simple past, corrispondente al nostro passato remoto, mentre il Present perfect è maggiormente usato in Gran Bretagna. Anche nello spagnolo americano il préterito perfecto, corrispondente al nostro passato prossimo, è usato pochissimo. Nel francese contemporaneo, il passé simple è totalmente scomparso dalla lingua parlata, la stessa cosa in rumeno.  Anche in portoghese si usa soltanto il passato semplice.

Per quanto concerne l'uso del congiuntivo coi verbi d'opinione, in frasi affermative, ciò che hai detto è in linea di principio corretto.
Le grammatiche tradizionali distinguono:
Credo che Dio esiste da Credo che Giulio venga. Per simili sottigliezze occorre conoscere la lingua molto bene, altrimenti, soprattutto nel caso di stranieri, si potrebbe pensare che sbaglino.
Scusami per la lunga risposta.


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato dall'internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_". È molto interessante (almeno per me), l'ho "studiato" (tra virgolette) un pochino.
> 
> Non so se mi sbaglio, ma penso che per un "italianoparlante", lo spagnolo è evidentemente più comprensibile che il ladino. E vice versa - voglio dire che riesco a capire la cara nonna .
> 
> A proposito: qual'è la differenza tra il friulano ed il ladino?



Tra le differenze  che mi saltano in mente: la presenza delle vocali turbate nel romancio e in alcune varianti del ladino-dolomitico (ö, ü ecc.), l'opposizione tra vocali lunghe e brevi tipica del friulano (lat=latte lât=andato), inoltre credo che per i romantsch svizzeri e per molti ladini delle Dolomiti la lingua di riferimento culturale sia il tedesco, mentre per i friulani è l'italiano, con tutto ciò che ne consegue nell'acquisizione di prestiti linguistici. Il friulano per tradizione viene inserito nel gruppo delle lingue  Retoromanze, assieme al Romancio (in tutte le sue varianti) e al  ladino-dolomitico (anch'esso composto da numerose parlate). Questa  collocazione, che  si fonda sulle teorie di fine '800 del grande  linguista goriziano Graziadio  Isaia Ascoli, è stata criticata in tempi  più recenti da parecchi glottologi (uno tra tutti G.B. Pellegrini) che   interpretano  le similutudini tra le varie lingue ladine  come segni  dell'appartenenza a un più generale_ continuum_ romanzo  riscontrabili  anche in altri idiomi del Nord Italia. Chiarisco con un  esempio:    un parlante  di friulano non comprende meglio un  parlante  di ladino della Val Badia  di quanto comprenda un bergamasco, mentre  riesce a capire abbastanza bene  il  veneto della provincia di Feltre.

A proposito:   "italianoparlante" = italofono 

Szia


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato da internet la "_Gramatica dl Ladin Standard_".





olaszinho said:


> usare il passato prossimo per raccontare, o  tanto più scrivere, avvenimenti storici o avvenimenti accaduti molto  tempo addietro,   è certamente   uno stile sciatto o eccessivamente  colloquiale.



Per un attimo ho pensato: Francisgranada forse ha ottant'anni. Poi, rileggendo la frase e considerando il fatto che internet e soprattutto le grammatiche scaricabili da internet sicuramente non ci sono da molti anni, mi sono chiesta: e quale sarebbe l'"avvenimento storico" o cosa si intende per "molto tempo addietro"?

Non esageriamo con le raffinatezze, su! Nessun italiano, tranne forse Olaszinho, userebbe certamente il passato remoto per dire la frase: "scaricai da internet"! E non va nemmeno trascurato il fatto che la frase è stata scritta* in prima persona*, cioè non in stile narrativo.




> Anche nello spagnolo americano il préterito perfecto, corrispondente al nostro passato prossimo, è usato pochissimo.


"Lo spagnolo americano" non esiste. Ci sono diverse (molte) varianti dello spagnolo nei vari paesi dell'America Centrale e del Sud, ognuna con le proprie particolarità lessicali. Per quanto riguarda l'uso dei tempi verbali, non si distinguono sempre dal castigliano nel parlato (nello scritto non si distinguono *mai*), dove comunque il passato remoto è vivo e vegeto.


----------



## olaszinho

Ursu-Lab mi chiedo se tu sia  mai scesa al di sotto del Po? In Toscana, ma anche a Bologna (pochi lo direbbero) l'uso del passato remoto è comunissimo.


----------



## gc200000

Se poi andate a Napoli, potete ascoltare "Ieri andai in banca"


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Ursu-Lab mi chiedo se tu sia  mai scesa al di sotto del Po? In Toscana, ma anche a Bologna (pochi lo direbbero) l'uso del passato remoto è comunissimo.



*Mi riferivo alla frase che hai corretto *e che non era da correggere, secondo la mia opinione. Sì, sono scesa fino in Sicilia e nessuno, parlando in italiano, direbbe "scaric*ai* da internet", in prima persona. In altre parole, tu consideri sciatto l'uso del passato prossimo, mentre secondo me è l'uso del passato remoto *in questa frase *ad essere dialettale, cioè mi suggerisce una sensazione opposta.



gc200000 said:


> Se poi andate a Napoli, potete ascoltare "Ieri andai in banca"



Infatti, quello che dicevo sopra. Questo dipende dall'influenza del dialetto. Insisto, io sto parlando dell'italiano standard. 



			
				olaszinho said:
			
		

> soprattutto nell'Italia centrale e meridionale (Firenze, Roma, Napoli,  ecc.). Il passato remoto è ancora molto diffuso anche fra le classi  popolari di queste regioni.



Una curiosità: la maggior parte dei manuali di lingua italiana per stranieri, pubblicati in case editrici perlopiù *dell'Italia centrale *(Guerra - Umbria; Bonacci - Roma, ecc) non insegnano il passato remoto fino al livello B2, o oltre, e lo presentano come solo letterario.


----------



## olaszinho

scaric*ai* da internet

Nessuno, non direi. Non bisogna generalizzare mai. Proprio ieri ascoltavo la lezione di un professore di storia dell'arte, usava il passato remoto anche per rifersi a fatti accaduti la settimana scorsa. Io  non lo useri mai in questo caso,  sebbene usi entrambi i tempi. La persona in questione non è anziana e vive nel nord delle Marche.


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> A proposito:   "italianoparlante" = italofono
> 
> Szia



Questo "_italianoparlante_" l'ho inventato io ad hoc ... .    (cercando un po' addesso, oltre _italofono _ho trovato anche "_italoparlante_", prevalentemente in testi spagnoli, ma anche in qualche frase italiana).

Per quanto riguarda la sostanza del discorso, cioè i dialetti friulani e il ladino: grazie tanto per la spiegazione dettagliatissima. 

Szia !


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ...Tanto tempo fa, ho scaricato/scaricai da internet ...



Per essere oggettivi (o quasi ):

1. Olaszinho ha lasciato entrambi le possibilità nella sua correzione e non ha detto che ci sia obbligatorio usare solo il passato remoto. 

2. Per quanto riguarda me, _questa _correzione dalla parte di Olaszinho l'ho capito non tanto come correzione d'un errore, ma piuttosto come un motivo per poter spiegare meglio l'uso dei passati in questione. Per cui grazie, ho imparato alcune cose nuove... 

3. In genere (non tanto nel caso attuale), secondo me Ursu-lab ha ragione, quando "protesta" contro le correzioni nei casi simili a questo,  perché se prendiamo in considerazione uno che non è interassato in dettagli, dialetti ecc., invece vuole solo imparare l'italiano, allora "inutili" o troppe correzioni possono avere un effetto "scoraggiante" (nel senso che uno può perdere un po' la sicurezza o la "fiducia in sè stesso", quando vede che quasi tutto quello che scrive, viene poi corretto da qualcuno ... ) 

Grazie a tutti per le risposte interessanti.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... ma anche a Bologna (pochi lo direbbero) l'uso del passato remoto è comunissimo.



Questo posso confermare anch'io, anche se non sono madrelingua. Ho degli amici bolognesi ed ho notato (notai ) che anche loro usano il passato remoto, benché - se non mi sbaglio - non del tutto conseguentemente.  

Per quanto riguarda il dialetto, tal volta con anziani (ma ogni tanto anche tra di loro) parlano "bulgnais" ...


----------



## olaszinho

Olaszinho ha lasciato entrambi le possibilità nella sua correzione e non ha detto che ci sia obbligatorio usare solo il passato remoto. 

Certo, quello che mi spinge ad usare il passato remoto in un esempio come quello usato dal nostro amico Francis..  è la locuzione avverbiale "tanto tempo fa". Per dirla tutta, visto che si fa sempre riferimento alle grammatiche o all'Accademia della Crusca, in teoria dovrebbe usarsi il passato remoto per azioni totalmente concluse, per cui l'esempio di Gc200000 sugli abitanti di Napoli che dicono  "ieri andai all'università" è perfettamente corretto da un punto di vista grammaticale. Dovrebbero forse tutti coloro che parlano italiano, utilizzando il passato remoto, eliminarlo dal parlato ed impiegare un italiano standard, livello B1, insegnato ad allievi stranieri? Ne ho consultate parecchie anch'io di grammatiche per stranieri e i pareri sono discordi circa l'uso e l'insegnamento del passato remoto. Una cosa è certa: l'elimaninazione completa del passato remoto dall'italiano parlato impoverisce notevolmente la lingua e la priva di un tempo verbale ricco di forme e sfumature. Tra l'altro, ho notato ultimamente che vi sono italiani che pur di non usare il passato remoto,  ma avvertendo l'uso del passato prossimo come il passato di ieri mattina, ed io dico giustamente,  finiscono con l'usare il trapassato prossimo con funzione di perfetto: anni fa avevo fatto, ero andato, quando in realtà, il trapassato prossimo ha una funzione sintattica ben precisa: l'anteriorità temporale di un evento rispetto ad un momento passato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Una cosa curiosa che ho notato sui dialetti italiani è che a un italiano risulta difficilissimo assimilare un dialetto diverso dal proprio, ovverossia è più facile sentire parlare in siciliano uno straniero impiantato in Sicilia che un italiano non siciliano (ad esempio un veneto) impiantato in Sicilia.


----------



## vikgigio

gc200000 said:


> Se poi andate a Napoli, potete ascoltare "Ieri andai in banca"



Da campano vi confermo l'uso diffusissimo del passato remoto dalle mie parti. Io lo uso sempre con avverbi/locuzioni avverbiali temporalmente mediamente remoti/e, a partire da "l'altro giorno", "la settimana scorsa" in dietro, dopo i quali un bel "parlai con mia madre" scatterebbe automatico. Non sono certo che lo userei sempre dopo "ieri", ma mi è capitato di sentirlo spesso dai miei concittadini, e non sarei poi così sicuro che sia per influenza del napoletano, perché il passato prossimo esiste anche in napoletano e si usa anche parecchio. Quel che so è che anch'io, leggendo le grammatiche d'italiano per stranieri, scritte con ogni evidenza non al sud, mi sono trovato pochissimo d'accordo col relegare il passato remoto al solo àmbito formale e/o scritto. Quando mi è capitato d'insegnare italiano ho spesso dovuto lottare contro gli stessi studenti che, indottrinati da prof settentrionali, non avevano alcuna voglia di studiare il per loro desueto e inutile (nonché difficile perché spesso irregolare) passato remoto.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Una cosa curiosa che ho notato sui dialetti italiani è che a un italiano risulta difficilissimo assimilare un dialetto diverso dal proprio, ovverossia è più facile sentire parlare in siciliano uno straniero impiantato in Sicilia che un italiano non siciliano (ad esempio un veneto) impiantato in Sicilia.



Questo forse perché l'ipotetico italiano del Veneto parla il suo dialetto ed anche l'italiano, cioè lingue/dialetti neolatini, che in qualche modo gli crea un "ostacolo" psicologico, nel senso che "non osa" a parlare in dialetto siciliano, perché "sente" che non sarebbe perfetto ... In più, riesce a farsi capire perfettamente in italiano standard.   Mentre uno svedese o un cinese per esempio, non hanno questi "problemi" ... (hanno altri problemi, ovviamente).  

(questo non è una teoria scientifica, solamente la mia idea ...)


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> In Toscana, ma anche a Bologna (pochi lo direbbero) l'uso del passato remoto è comunissimo.



Mah.... 
La mia famiglia è toscana 'mista' da generazioni (tutte quelle di cui siamo a conoscenza), e una frase del tipo 'Ieri andai a Roma' mi suona veramente strana... 

'Ieri/un mese fa sono andata a Roma' è l'unica frase che mi viene naturale e che metterei per scritto. 
Non ci vedo niente di sciatto in questo tempo verbale. E non ricordo assolutamente che i miei professori universitari usassero il passato remoto in un modo diverso da noi studenti (il discorso 'classista' decisamente non regge).


----------



## gc200000

olaszinho said:


> Per dirla tutta, visto che si fa sempre riferimento alle grammatiche o all'Accademia della Crusca, in teoria dovrebbe usarsi il passato remoto per azioni totalmente concluse, per cui l'esempio di Gc200000 sugli abitanti di Napoli che dicono  "ieri andai all'università" è perfettamente corretto da un punto di vista grammaticale.



Due minuti fa, quando lessi ciò che scrivesti, rimasi perplesso...


----------



## marco.cur

Da noi il passato remoto si usa pochissimo, forse perché  nel sardo il passato remoto non esiste.


----------



## Linnets

gc200000 said:


> Se poi andate a Napoli, potete ascoltare "Ieri andai in banca"



E che cosa ci sarebbe di strano? Semmai mi suonerebbe strano, o comunque inusuale, "un'ora fa andai in banca..."



elena73 said:


> La mia famiglia è toscana 'mista' da generazioni (tutte quelle di cui siamo a conoscenza), e una frase del tipo 'Ieri andai a Roma' mi suona veramente strana...



A me no, e da me si parla quasi sempre toscano.



elena73 said:


> 'Ieri/un mese fa sono andata a Roma' è l'unica frase che mi viene naturale e che metterei per scritto.



Secondo me si va verso una semplificazione della questione e verso un uso "inglese" del passato remoto: _ieri andai a Bologna _vs _stamani sono stato in banca_ e _quest'anno sono stato spesso in campagna_.


----------



## gc200000

Linnets said:


> E che cosa ci sarebbe di strano? Semmai mi suonerebbe strano, o comunque inusuale, "un'ora fa andai in banca..."



A me suona strano. Tra l'altro, come detto, se l'azione è terminata dovrebbe dirsi anche "un'ora fa andai in banca". Praticamente in questo modo il passato prossimo scompare. Io preferisco far "scomparire" il passato remoto.

Remoto vuol dire molto lontano, ieri non mi sembra lo sia affatto.


----------



## francisgranada

gc200000 said:


> A me suona strano. Tra l'altro, come detto, se l'azione è terminata dovrebbe dirsi anche "un'ora fa andai in banca". Praticamente in questo modo il passato prossimo scompare. Io preferisco far "scomparire" il passato remoto.
> 
> Remoto vuol dire molto lontano, ieri non mi sembra lo sia affatto.



Solo per curiostà, come si direbbe in _dialetto siciliano_ "un'ora fa sono andato in banca" e "ieri sono andato in banca" ?


----------



## gatogab

Raphillon said:


> No, oramai non è un problema neppure nei paesini più piccoli ed isolati. L'Italiano è parlato e capito ovunque. Potresti avere problemi a capire solo le persone più anziane di qualche paesino di montagna.
> 
> Ciao.


 
Nel Salento, tutta pianura, non c'è bisogno delle persone anziane per sentir parlare dialetto. C'è una zona chiamata "Grecìa Salentina" dove si para il '_grecanico'_ o _'grico, (anche con la kappa), griko'_
E' un nucleo di 11 comuni nella provincia di Lecce:
Calimera, Carpignano Salentino, Castrignano de' Greci, Corigliano d'Otranto, Cutrofiano, Martano, Martignano, Melpignano, Soleto, Sternatia, Zollino.

Inoltre, a Guardia Piemontese, in provincia di Cosenza, Calabria, parlano la lingua '_occitana'_ vecchi e giovanni.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Oltre a non interessare per niente il resto del forum come altri hanno scritto, mi sfugge anche che cosa questa diatriba più o meno personale abbia a che fare con il tema della discussione: dialetti e loro frequenza d'uso nel quotidiano nelle varie parti d'Italia. Pregherei di attenersi strettamente al tema da qui in poi. 

Inoltre, come dovrebbe essere noto, certi toni che si sono letti nelle discussioni precedenti non sono di casa qui da noi. Ho eliminato _tout court_ gli ultimi interventi che contraddicevano in tutto o in parte questo spirito, a prescindere dall'opinione che contenevano.

Una postilla: su passato remoto vs. prossimo abbiamo credo qualche decina di discussioni sparse per il forum.  Come al solito, vale la regola che in caso di interesse si prosegua nelle discussioni esistenti o se ne aprano di nuove.


----------



## gatogab

Paulfromitaly said:


> Lungi dal voler giudicare o mettere in dubbio la definizione del treccani, ti posso dire cosa intendo io per dialetto:
> - Una lingua parlata a livello provinciale o al massimo regionale che si affianca all'italiano standard e nel caso di persone di livello culturale basso, lo sostituisce.


 
Non sempre, PFI.
Il prof. di filosofia del Liceo Scientifico dove studiò mia figlia durante le lezioni usaba il dialetto locale, nord Salento, molto spesso. Anzi, sono tre fratelli, tutti insegnanti, tutti usano il dialetto durante le lezioni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gatogab said:


> Non sempre, PFI.
> Il prof. di filosofia del Liceo Scientifico dove studiò mia figlia durante le lezioni usaba il dialetto locale, nord Salento, molto spesso. Anzi, sono tre fratelli, tutti insegnanti, tutti usano il dialetto durante le lezioni.


Questo ti fa capire perchè sempre più persone non sanno parlare correttamente in italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche nelle scuole di qua i professori più bravi usano spesso il siciliano per spiegare in classe.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Anche nelle scuole di qua i professori più bravi usano spesso il siciliano per spiegare in classe.



Questo da alcuni viene considerato come una cosa negativa ?

(è una domanda, non ironia)


----------



## infinite sadness

Per me è una cosa positiva. Secondo altri è negativo. Insomma, pare che ci siano due punti di vista opposti.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Per me è una cosa positiva. Secondo altri è negativo. Insomma, pare che ci siano due punti di vista opposti.



Usare il dialetto a scuola ha un limite enorme: se nella scuola X ci va un adolescente che proviene da un'altra regione, questo adolescente rischia di non capire quello che viene detto (per me sarebbe sicuramente così). 
Se io fossi la madre di questo adolescente andrei dal preside della scuola X e gli chiederei: 'la scuola X è una scuola italiana, o no? Mio figlio può anche lui imparare qualcosa senza bisogno di un interprete, o no?'


----------



## infinite sadness

Ovviamente tutto dipende dal contesto e dalla materia di insegnamento.
Io mi riferivo a professori di livello superiore alla media, che sono perfettamente in grado di capire le occasioni e le circostanze in cui potrebbe essere utile spiegare qualcosa in dialetto.
Il mio maestro delle elementari usava molto il dialetto. In quel contesto eravamo tutti bambini di origine "locale", e la stragrande maggioranza di essi non parlava l'italiano a casa propria, quindi in quel caso l'uso della doppia lingua era quasi una necessità, dettata dal fine di favorire il più possibile la comprensione dei concetti che si volevano inculcare.


----------



## francisgranada

A questo punto mi permetto a chiedervi una cosa (se sia troppo "scivolosa" allora non rispondete): 

Uno che parla il suo _dialetto_, e non tanto bene l'italiano, viene visto dagli altri (fuori il suo luogo) un po' "maleducato" (o qualcosa del genere ... non trovo una parola precisa)?

Uno che parla in _dialetto _(diciamo, fuori il suo luogo), ha una sensazione (non addirittura complesso) di inferiorità, cioè si tende a vergognarsi? 

_(Forse le mie domande non sono formulate abbastanza bene, ma mi capite. Queste cose ci sono "presenti" in qualche modo in tutto il mondo, anche da noi ed assai fortemente, per cui mi interesserebbe la vostra opinione per quanto riguarda l'Italia)_


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Thread interessante con diversi off-topic, a cui probabilmente aggiungerò anche il mio 

Per quanto riguarda la domanda "iniziale" - da me la situazione è la seguente: io parlo dialetto sempre in casa, al bar, alla posta, a volte persino dal dottore e in banca, e spesso mi rispondono in dialetto. MAI mi sognerei di parlarlo a scuola (coi professori, coi miei compagni sì, e l'ho sempre fatto). Per chiarire: parlo perfettamente anche l'italiano, ma mi viene più naturale parlare in dialetto. Appena inziata l'università, in un'altra regione e con compagni da tutt'Italia, mi sono sentito quasi perso perchè dovevo parlare sempre e solo in italiano. Tutt'oggi, dopo l'estate, se mi capita di parlare a lungo in italiano, a volte non mi vengono le parole e devo pensarci un po'. Poi ho scoperto che in corso con me c'era una ragazza di un paese a 10km dal mio, e la mia vita è cambiata C'è da dire però che i ragazzi della mia stessa età non parlano praticamente più il dialetto, o lo parlano molto male, mischiandolo all'italiano.Tutti però lo capiscono.

Per quanto riguarda la domanda "scivolosa" - personalmente se il parlante in questione ha più di 50 anni, il fatto che sappia solo il dialetto mi pare più che normale e non ci faccio nemmeno caso. Se invece la persona è più giovane e parlasse un italiano zoppicante, di certo non mi scandalizzerei né giudicherei, ma mi parrebbe abbastanza strano. Se il parlante ha la mia età e non sa mettere in fila due parole in italiano corretto, beh...

Off-topic, ma veloce: se un mio professore facesse lezione in dialetto, protesterei dal preside. Io AMO il mio dialetto e lo parlo sempre, ma a scuola si insegna e si impara l'italiano. Soprattutto oggi che i ragazzini ignorano continuamente i congiuntivi e piazzano _k_ ovunque. Diversa era la situazione 50 anni fa, quando pochi (almeno qui) potevano continuare a studiare dopo le medie (ed erano fortunati se finivano le elementari).

EDIT: dal post #66 di Xeneize 





> È stata scelta una lingua. Non è che questa lingua sia stata "unita"  alle altre, che infatti continuano a esistere, separatamente,  ovviamente.
> Mica l'italiano è stato "unito" al sardo, al siciliano, al lombardo, al friulano....
> È stato "solo" imposto a discapito di questi. E ora è tempo di dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...


Secondo me con i problemi che abbiamo in Italia, questo dovrebbe essere ben oltre l'ultima posizione nell'ordine delle cose di cui occuparsi. Io uso il dialetto da sempre ovunque senza che nessuno abbia deciso che il basso mantovano è una lingua e non un dialetto. E di certo non smetterò di farlo per la stessa ragione


----------



## elena73

Davvero interessante il tuo post ElFrikino. 

DA ME la situazione è la seguente: si parla sempre (sostanzialmente, salvo poche varianti) italiano, con le seguenti distinzioni: 

-in famiglia/con gli amici intimi: accento toscano fortissimo e godimento nel troncare i verbi (''Ci devo pensà"), nel dire "A me mi piace/mi sembri", nell'usare 'un' al posto di non, e nel tirare fuori qualche parola più 'tipica' (che fa spirito di appartenenza al gruppo). 

-con persone che non si conoscono/luoghi pubblici ma comunque in Toscana: accento toscano comunque forte (perché piace! Ieri un signore del Valdarno, un militare che non conoscevo, mi ha fatto dei vivi complimenti per la mia pronuncia toscana di:  'fagiano'  ), 'Mi piace' (invece di a me mi piace), 'non' (invece di 'un), verbi non troncati. 

-con persone di altre regioni d'Italia (al telefono in azienda per esempio, o in viaggio): PROVO a limitare almeno gli eccessi del mio accento toscano.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Una mia compagna di corso è di Certaldo e oltre a parlare a bassissima voce, ha una cadenza toscana impressionante. Le prime volte che parlavamo insieme le chiedevo di ripetere 3 volte, e poi continuavo a non capire (3 davvero, non per dire un numero a caso). Dall'anno successivo ho imparato a sorridere o ad assecondare le sue reazioni, perchè continuo a non capire quando parla.

Colgo l'occasione per correggere un errore ricorrente: il mio nick è ElFriki*Ch*ino e non ElFrikino come molti scrivono


----------



## elena73

ElFrikiChino said:


> Una mia compagna di corso è di Certaldo e oltre a parlare a bassissima voce, ha una cadenza toscana impressionante.



Sì (spesso) è vero!!!

Una mia amica (abruzzese) mi ha raccontato lo shock che ha provato la prima volta che è andata a scuola, quando ha capito che conosceva l'italiano in modo quasi esclusivamente passivo. Mi ha detto che per lei è stato traumatico, un momento molto duro. 

Da noi questo non succede, noi non ci dobbiamo 'abituare' a parlare un'altra lingua (diciamo così), siamo abituati a parlare (male) sempre (sostanzialmente) in italiano... ma l'accento... ah, quello è potentissimo... (e ci piace terribilmente!).

EDIT: Comunque non ti preoccupare: non ho un accento devastante.. ti giuro che non avresti nessuna difficoltà (nemmeno se parlassi con te come parlo con mia madre)


----------



## abbott

Sempre mi chiedo perche italiani quando arrivano all'america, imparano lo spagnolo più facile e noi (lo dico per me e altri) che vogliamo imparare la lingua italiana, c'è troppo dificile. 
Forse non dificile così, ma troviamo tempo di più in impararlo. Dopo aver letto questo thread e tutti i vostri commenti, mi rendo conto che non c'è una gramatica italiana "standard" come lo spagnolo. Noi lo che scribiamo è lo stesso di quando parliamo. Non usiamo un passato prossimo quando parliamo e poi un passato remoto quando scribiamo. Comunque, mi rendo conto che l'italiano c'è una lingua meravigliosa, più dificile dello spagnolo ma ricca di cultura e tradizioni. Non vedo l'ora quando possa parlare con la facilita che voi parlate.

Perdonate se sbaglio scribendo in italiano.


----------



## elena73

abbott said:


> Sempre mi chiedo perche italiani quando arrivano all'america, imparano lo spagnolo più facile e noi (lo dico per me e altri) che vogliamo imparare la lingua italiana, c'è troppo dificile.
> Vedo che sei bilingue. La tua frase è da intendere per gli statunitensi che conoscono solo una lingua, o da parlante (anche) spagnolo?
> 
> Dopo aver letto questo thread e tutti i vostri commenti, mi rendo conto che non c'è una gramatica italiana "standard" come lo spagnolo. Noi lo che scribiamo è lo stesso di quando parliamo.
> Oh Gesù NO!! L'italiano standard (e la sua grammatica) per carità esistono!!
> Sicuramente da noi (per motivazioni di carattere 'storico') i dialetti hanno una forza da voi inesistente. Ma il dialetto è una cosa ben diversa dall'italiano!!! E' come (per farti capire) una lingua parallela.
> Questa lingua parallela può essere (tra l'altro) una risorsa enorme per studiare una lingua straniera, perché ti dà una base di vocaboli DOPPIA a cui attingere per interpretare parole straniere (tipo: se studi spagnolo conoscere ANCHE il sardo ti dà una mano in più  )
> Spero di essermi spiegata!!


----------



## Montesacro

Una base di vocaboli *doppia*?
Be', ma questa è un'enorme esagerazione! 
I lessici dei vari dialetti d'Italia sono pressoché sovrapponibili con quello dell'italiano standard (fatte salve ovviamente le differenze fonetiche e morfologiche). 
Le parole "dialettali" che non trovano rispondenza in italiano sono relativamente poche; inoltre solo alcune di esse, mutatis mutandis, si ritrovano in altre lingue romanze.

Oltretutto non credo che un veneziano sia significativamente avvantaggiato nell'apprendimento del catalano perché già conosce il significato del'avverbio "massa", o che per un siciliano risulti più facile imparare lo spagnolo perché già sa (o intuisce) cosa vuol dire "trabajar".


----------



## Trentaduesima

Fino alla seconda guerra mondiale nella mia città erano riconosciuti 4 tipi di dialetti differenti, senza considerare i dialetti dei vari comuni della provincia.
Dubito che una simile varietà possa essere liquidata così velocemente come fa Montesacro e che sia così semplice sovrapporli all' italiano.
Lo pseudo-dialetto che sento parlare adesso è molto distante dal dialetto che parlavano i miei nonni, molti termini purtroppo sono stati italianizzati con notevole impoverimento del mio dialetto.

Il primo esempio veloce che mi viene è:

Al sà ed punta = sa di punta

Facile da tradurre, ma il significato?

Provateci...


----------



## elena73

Montesacro said:


> Oltretutto non credo che un veneziano sia significativamente avvantaggiato nell'apprendimento del catalano perché già conosce il significato del'avverbio "massa", o che per un siciliano risulti più facile imparare lo spagnolo perché già sa (o intuisce) cosa vuol dire "trabajar".



Io non ho detto questo. Io ho detto che il dialetto è una struttura in più che fa parte della ricchezza 'culturale' di una persona, che è una risorsa in più a cui attingere per l'apprendimento di altre lingue. Ti assicuro che ogni lingua in più che apprendi, per quanto distante dalle altre, è un tesoro inestimabile per facilitarti lo studio di altre lingue. E' davvero così, è questo quello che intendevo. 

Ti faccio un esempio. Come toscana io la parola 'ventana' in spagnolo l'ho dovuta imparare da zero. Un sardo ha già la parola bentana nel suo vocabolario e questo di sicuro lo aiuta!!

Ci sono molte parole in spagnolo (anche per me che sono toscana) che sono legate a parole più antiche di cui comunque abbiamo memoria, o che fanno parte di modi di dire magari non tipici dell'italiano standard... 

Altro esempio che ho scoperto pochi giorni fa: spagnolo jarra - siciliano giarra... direi che (nel dubbio) non può che essere d'aiuto.

Il dialetto è a suo modo una risorsa... (poi è chiaro... non volevo fare un inventario spaccando il capello e contando le parole).

@Trentaduesima: sono d'accordo con te e ti racconto questo: ad Aprile ero su un autobus fra due paesini abruzzesi (per una serie di motivi) e i vecchiettini sull'autobus hanno parlato ininterrottamente per mezz'ora. In questa mezz'ora io ho capito una sola frase "E' finito il tempo delle more". L'unica frase in italiano che hanno detto... solo che non era italiano... cioè non la capivo lo stesso. Me la son fatta spiegare dalla mia amica abruzzese


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Le parole "dialettali" che non trovano rispondenza in italiano sono relativamente poche; (1) inoltre solo alcune di esse, mutatis mutandis, si ritrovano in altre lingue romanze.
> 
> Oltretutto non credo che un veneziano sia significativamente avvantaggiato nell'apprendimento del catalano perché già conosce il significato del'avverbio "massa", (2) o che per un siciliano risulti più facile imparare lo spagnolo perché già sa (o intuisce) cosa vuol dire "trabajar" (3).



(1) Magari in romanesco o in alcuni dialetti dell'Italia centrale. Parlo per me: nell'emiliano (zona Parma-Reggio) le parole che NON trovano rispondenza con l'italiano sono probabilmente la  maggioranza.
Per farti un esempio: 
molto -> bombé
trovato -> catè 
venuto -> gnú 
etc.
Personalmente, se sento parlare in napoletano stretto o in un dialetto abbruzzese o in molti altri dialetti italiani, non capisco un'acca di quello che mi viene detto. Immagino che sia reciproco. Se fossero tutti dialetti provenienti dall'italiano non dovrebbero esserci problemi di comprensione così importanti, non credi?

(2) Chi è veramente avvantaggiato nell'imparare il catalano sono gli abitanti di Alghero  Scherzo! È vero, non sono i veneziani ad essere avvantaggiati con il catalano, lo sono però di gran lunga tutti coloro che parlano i dialetti del nord Italia, soprattutto dell'area lombardo-veneta, perché hanno in comune con il catalano molti aspetti della fonetica, una cadenza MOLTO simile e, dal punto di vista lessicale, la tendenza comune a troncare le parole eliminando la sillaba finale. 
La mia esperienza personale: se parlo in spagnolo l'accento italiano tradisce la mia provenienza geografica, mentre con il catalano non mi succede MAI. Tra parentesi, grazie al catalano, capisco meglio anche il friulano e l'occitano. Oltre a cogliere il senso anche di molti altri dialetti del nord Italia più di quanto mi accadesse in precedenza.

(3) Come esempio è un po' scontato e lo capirebbe anche un barese. In francese è "travailler", in catalano "treballar" e in portoghese "trabalhar". Anche in italiano esiste comunque "travagliare" che presenta un'accezione di sforzo che rimanda, con un piccolo nesso logico, al lavoro inteso come fatica.

Dimenticavo: Quoto tutto quanto scritto dal FrikiChino e da Elena73 sulla ricchezza, in termini di conoscenza , che deriva dal fatto di parlare anche un dialetto diverso dall'italiano.

PS: per far capire quanto siano profonde le differenze anche a distanza di pochi chilometri, confesso di non aver la più pallida idea di cosa voglia dire la frase "Al sà ed punta" di Trentaduesima. E sono solo una ventina di km!!




francisgranada said:


> A questo punto mi permetto di chiedervi una  cosa (qualora sia troppo "scivolosa" allora non rispondete):
> 
> Uno che parla il suo _dialetto_, e non tanto bene l'italiano, viene  visto dagli altri (fuori dal suo ambiente) un po' "maleducato" (o qualcosa  del genere ... non trovo una parola precisa)? No, non viene visto come maleducato, ma come "poco colto", come una persona ignorante, che non ha studiato.
> 
> Uno che parla in _dialetto _(diciamo, fuori dal suo ambiente), ha una sensazione (non addirittura complesso) di inferiorità, cioè si tende a vergognarsi? DIpende dall'interlocutore e dalla situazione. Se sta insieme a degli estranei, immagino che si sentirà in imbarazzo e farà il possibile per evitare di parlare in pubblico.
> 
> _(Forse le mie domande non sono formulate abbastanza bene, ma mi  capite. Queste cose _ci_ sono "presenti" in qualche modo in tutto il  mondo, anche da noi ed assai fortemente, per cui mi interesserebbe la  vostra opinione per quanto riguarda l'Italia)_



Anche secondo me accade lo stesso in tutto il mondo. Cioè in tutto il mondo *non *esiste un paese (tranne forse alcuni stati di pochi chilometri quadrati, ma a Malta per es. non accade) in cui una lingua non presenti delle varianti dialettali o una quantità di lingue locali proporzionale alle sue dimensioni: in Germania, in Francia, in Spagna, ecc ecc.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non sono d'accordo con il pensiero dominante ma mi batterò fino alla morte affinché sia consentito ad ognuno di esprimere il proprio pensiero.

Io penso che la libertà di insegnamento sia sacra e che non si possa giudicare aprioristicamente un metodo didattico definendolo pregiudizialmente peggiore di un altro.
Il professore che usa il dialetto lo giudico guardando il risultato. Se vedo che i ragazzi più bravi escono da una certa classe, dirò che quel professore è più bravo degli altri.

"A scuola si insegna l'italiano". secondo me questa affermazione non è esattissima.
Secondo me a scuola si insegna l'italiano, la matematica, la storia, la geografia, il latino, il greco, l'inglese, la filosofia, le scienze, il disegno, il canto, la fisica, la chimica, eccetera eccetera eccetera. 

Negli anni '60 e '70 tra i genitori di qua c'era la moda di vietare ai bambini di parlare in dialetto perché, si diceva, avrebbero imparato male la lingua italiana.
Ora, il risultato che io vedo è che quei bambini ai quali è stato proibito l'uso del dialetto parlano un italiano più cattivo rispetto a quelli che hanno avuto piena libertà di praticare il dialetto facendo continui confronti fra i due idiomi.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Ora, il risultato che io vedo è che quei bambini ai quali è stato proibito l'uso del dialetto parlano un italiano più cattivo rispetto a quelli che hanno avuto *piena libertà di praticare il dialetto facendo continui confronti fra i due idiomi*.


 
Mia figlia, quella del prof. che parlava dialetto durante le lezioni, oggi insegna italiano nelle medie. Non in dialetto, sia chiaro.


----------



## Montesacro

Trentaduesima said:


> Fino alla seconda guerra mondiale nella mia città erano riconosciuti 4 tipi di dialetti differenti, senza considerare i dialetti dei vari comuni della provincia.
> Dubito che una simile varietà possa essere liquidata così velocemente come fa Montesacro e che sia così semplice sovrapporli all' italiano.


 
Io non liquido proprio niente... ho solo esposto una considerazione persino banale nella sua ovvietà: ho infatti scritto che i vari dialetti (o lingue, se preferite) d’Italia hanno vocabolari in massima parte coincidenti (naturalmente anche le altre lingue romanze presentano un alto grado di comunanza lessicale con essi).
Insomma, nessuna “base lessicale doppia”, secondo le parole di elena73, per le persone bilingui italiano-dialetto.
Ciò non vuol dire in alcun modo sminuire o disconoscere l’importanza dei dialetti (tra l’altro penso che ci siano ben poche persone in giro che li amino più di me ).



elena73 said:


> Io non ho detto questo. Io ho detto che il dialetto è una struttura in più che fa parte della ricchezza 'culturale' di una persona, che è una risorsa in più a cui attingere per l'apprendimento di altre lingue. Ti assicuro che ogni lingua in più che apprendi, per quanto distante dalle altre, è un tesoro inestimabile per facilitarti lo studio di altre lingue. E' davvero così, è questo quello che intendevo.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio. Come toscana io la parola 'ventana' in spagnolo l'ho dovuta imparare da zero. Un sardo ha già la parola bentana nel suo vocabolario e questo di sicuro lo aiuta!!


 
Vedi invece che lo stai dicendo? 
Ripeto: non credo che queste concordanze lessicali diano un vantaggio significativo nell’apprendimento di un’altra lingua romanza (il paragone è sempre con una persona che parla solo l'italiano, naturalmente. Voglio anche dire che, quando parlo di dialetti d'Italia, il sardo è da intendersi escluso).
Un vantaggio sì, ma non significativo.

Quanto al dialetto come risorsa: certo, e chi lo nega?






ursu-lab said:


> (1) Magari in romanesco o in alcuni dialetti dell'Italia centrale. Parlo per me: nell'emiliano (zona Parma-Reggio) le parole che NON trovano rispondenza con l'italiano sono probabilmente la maggioranza. Eh eh, questo è impossibile
> Per farti un esempio:
> molto -> bombé
> trovato -> catè
> venuto -> gnú (perché hai incluso pure questa? Vegnù, vegnùo, gnù, venuto… hanno tutte la stessa radice)
> 
> 
> etc.
> Personalmente, se sento parlare in napoletano stretto o in un dialetto abbruzzese o in molti altri dialetti italiani, non capisco un'acca di quello che mi viene detto. Immagino che sia reciproco. Se fossero tutti dialetti provenienti dall'italiano non dovrebbero esserci problemi di comprensione così importanti, non credi?
> 
> Stai allargando indebitamente i contenuti del mio precedente intervento, nel quale parlavo solo di somiglianze lessicali.
> Mai ho asserito che i vari dialetti siano mutualmente intellegibili o che essi derivino dall’italiano.
> 
> (2) Chi è veramente avvantaggiato nell'imparare il catalano sono gli abitanti di Alghero  Scherzo! È vero, non sono i veneziani ad essere avvantaggiati con il catalano, lo sono però di gran lunga tutti coloro che parlano i dialetti del nord Italia, soprattutto dell'area lombardo-veneta, perché hanno in comune con il catalano molti aspetti della fonetica, una cadenza MOLTO simile e, dal punto di vista lessicale, la tendenza comune a troncare le parole eliminando la sillaba finale.
> 
> 
> Mmh, addirittura di gran lunga? Tu stai parlando di vantaggi del secondo o terz’ordine.
> Faccio un parallelo matematico: una qualsiasi funzione può essere approssimata in un dato punto con uno sviluppo in serie di Taylor. Più sono i termini della serie che vengono considerati e più l’approssimazione è precisa, ma l’incremento di precisione è sempre più trascurabile con l’aggiunta di termini di grado superiore.
> 
> 
> Dimenticavo: Quoto tutto quanto scritto dal FrikiChino e da Elena73 sulla ricchezza, in termini di conoscenza , che deriva dal fatto di parlare anche un dialetto diverso dall'italiano.
> 
> 
> Quoto anch’io! (sebbene detesti l’utilizzo del verbo _quotare_ in quest’accezione… )


----------



## ElFrikiChino

infinite sadness said:


> Io penso che la libertà di insegnamento sia sacra e che non si possa giudicare aprioristicamente un metodo didattico definendolo pregiudizialmente peggiore di un altro.
> Il professore che usa il dialetto lo giudico guardando il risultato. Se vedo che i ragazzi più bravi escono da una certa classe, dirò che quel professore è più bravo degli altri.



Ho avuto anche io prof che usavano il dialetto in classe, per fortuna non durante tutta la lezione, ma solo ogni tanto (e non ho protestato dal preside). Essendo l'area dove vivo terra di confine, in classe con me c'erano anche ragazzi veneti (e mezzo ferraresi, e mezzo emiliani), che a volte non capivano cosa venisse detto. Comunque, quei prof sono tra i peggiori che ho avuto in 5 annni di liceo. Sarà questa coincidenza che mi fa diffidare di insegnamenti in dialetto.



> "A scuola si insegna l'italiano". secondo me questa affermazione non è esattissima.
> Secondo me a scuola si insegna l'italiano, la matematica, la storia, la geografia, il latino, il greco, l'inglese, la filosofia, le scienze, il disegno, il canto, la fisica, la chimica, eccetera eccetera eccetera.


Il dialetto è compreso nell'eccetera eccetera? E a stare al mondo, materia che evidentemente è passata di moda (anche in famiglia).

Altro off-topic (ma non so trattenermi): eliminare il latino dal liceo scientifico è una fantozziana c***ata pazzesca. Credo che il latino sia stata la materia che più mi è servita finora (e non ho studiato lettere o giurisprudenza).

EDIT: non so se sia un caso, ma quando sono stato in Spagna non ho avuto difficoltà a capire il catalano e valenziano, non dico dal primo giorno, ma da molto presto. Trovo che somigli moltissimo al mio dialetto (vogliamo definirlo un po' un misto dei dialetti lombardi, veneti e emiliani?), e conoscnedo io un po' di francese, _les jeux étaient faits_ sperando di non essere caduto sul francese proprio ora


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:
			
		

> ...i vari dialetti (o lingue, se preferite) d’Italia hanno vocabolari in massima parte coincidenti
> [...]
> 
> I lessici dei vari dialetti d'Italia sono pressoché sovrapponibili con quello dell'italiano standard
> [...]
> Insomma, nessuna “base lessicale doppia”, secondo le parole di elena73, per le persone bilingui italiano-dialetto.




Coincidenti per la comune base latina (o longobarda in alcuni casi), cioè coincidenti con tutte le lingue romanze dei paesi che si sono insediati nel territorio italiano nel corso dei secoli, ma non - solo - con l'italiano. È questo che volevo dire. Ad Alghero, per esempio, nel loro "dialetto" parlano in catalano e basta: l'italiano non c'entra proprio niente.

Riguardo ai dialetti, credo che sia nel lessico di base (prodotti della natura, cibo, verbi fondamentali, utensili agricoli, ecc.) dove maggiormente si riconoscono le peculiarità e le differenze rispetto agli altri: in alcuni saranno più frequenti le parole di origine celtica (gozèn) o francese (pom da téra, tomaca, ecc.), in altri lo spagnolo, e così via. È ovvio che una parola entrata nell'uso (cioè che ha cominciato ad esistere) meno di 150 anni fa (cioè dopo l'unità) sarà sicuramente una storpiatura dialettale dell'italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

ElFrikiChino said:


> Il dialetto è compreso nell'eccetera eccetera?


No, non mi riferivo all'insegnamento del dialetto ma a tutte le eventuali altre materie. 
Nel senso che all'insegnamento dell'italiano è dedicato un apposito spazio e un apposito insegnante. 
A mio avviso, ad esempio, l'insegnante di matematica in un liceo classico non ha tra i propri doveri quello di insegnare l'italiano.
Ancora, se nell'ora di "canto" il maestro elementare unico fa cantare ai bambini una canzoncina in inglese o in siciliano non per questo viene meno ai propri doveri, anzi dà ai bambini qualcosa in più rispetto agli altri.


----------



## francisgranada

abbott said:


> Comunque, mi rendo conto che l'italiano c'è una lingua meravigliosa, più dificile dello spagnolo ...



Sono d'accordo, sia con "lingua meravigliosa" che con "più difficile dello spagnolo" (almeno all'inizio, quando uno comincia ad imparare queste lingue) 

(sarebbe un argomento da discutere sul forum Italiano-Espaňol)


----------



## effeundici

Forse un po' off topic ma segnalo una gustosissima interpretazione di Enrico Brignano che riproduce i suoni di moltissimi dialetti italiani. Cercate:

Enrico Brignano - Dialetti italiani - Zelig 10-09-2009

Edit: per gli stranieri; non cercate di capire, non dice praticamente niente; sono soltanto i suoni e la cadenza tipici dei vari dialetti


----------



## elena73

Montesacro said:


> I lessici dei vari dialetti d'Italia sono pressoché sovrapponibili con quello dell'italiano standard



Non sono d'accordo con questa tua frase. La trovo molto riduttiva (anzi devo dire del tutto estremistica) e questo per  un semplice fatto empirico. 
Mi spiego: se leggo (figuriamoci se lo ascolto!!) un testo in sardo non capisco quasi niente (a meno che non abbia già delle conoscenze di base). 
Se fosse come sostieni tu un dialetto dovrebbe somigliare così tanto all'italiano da essere quantomeno 'comprensibile'!! (anzi pressoché sovrapponibile). 
Questo però non avviene. Ci sarà un perché...

Sedia=cadrega=scrana=cradea ti sembrano parole sovrapponibili?

Io credo che il tuo giudizio sia soprattutto il frutto della proiezione del tuo mondo culturale, del dialetto percepito secondo la tua esperienza personale. Insomma qualcosa come mangiare=magnà... ma non è sempre così !!



ursu-lab said:


> È ovvio che una parola entrata nell'uso (cioè  che ha cominciato ad esistere) meno di 150 anni fa (cioè dopo l'unità)  sarà sicuramente una storpiatura dialettale dell'italiano.





Giusto. Anzi giustissimo. 
Mi faceva notare ad esempio la mia amica abruzzese che nel suo dialetto esistono 2 parole per nebbia. Una recente (che suona 'italianizzata') e una più antica (una forma che sta scomparendo) che con l'italiano 'nebbia' non ha niente a che vedere.


----------



## abbott

Elena73,
Rispondendo alla tua prima domanda, non solo per gli statunitensi che conoscono solo una lingua ma anche per noi (persone che parliamo anche lo spagnolo).

Per quanto riguarda al "Italiano standard" e la sua grammatica, capisco che esistono. Lo che non mi entra in testa è il fatto che in italiano, si parla di un modo e si scrive di un'altro. Se riprendiamo di nuovo il discorso del "passato remoto" e il "passato prossimo", avendo solo una grammatica per tutti, capirei che sia in nord italia così come nel sud, ognuno deve essere guidato da una grammatica unica.
Allora, che i dialeti svolgono una grande influenzia sulla lingua italiana, quindi, questa e un altra storia.


----------



## Montesacro

elena73 said:


> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lessici dei vari dialetti d'Italia sono pressoché sovrapponibili con quello dell'italiano standard (fatte salve ovviamente le differenze fonetiche e morfologiche). Citami più estesamente: non costa nulla
> 
> 
> 
> Non sono d'accordo con questa tua frase. La trovo molto riduttiva (anzi devo dire del tutto estremistica) e questo per  un semplice fatto empirico.
> Mi spiego: se leggo (figuriamoci se lo ascolto!!) un testo in sardo non capisco quasi niente (a meno che non abbia già delle conoscenze di base).
> Se fosse come sostieni tu un dialetto dovrebbe somigliare così tanto all'italiano da essere quantomeno 'comprensibile'!! (anzi pressoché sovrapponibile).
> Questo però non avviene. Ci sarà un perché...
> 
> Sedia=cadrega=scrana=cradea ti sembrano parole sovrapponibili?
Click to expand...


Pare che tu non mi abbia letto con attenzione. Nulla di male naturalmente, ma se vogliamo discutere tra di noi ognuno dovrebbe avere, all'atto della formulazione di una risposta, un'idea chiara delle posizioni del proprio interlocutore.

La frase che hai citato non è né riduttiva né tanto meno estremistica: esprime solo un banale dato di fatto, e cioè che i vari dialetti d'Italia hanno una base lessicale sostanzialmente comune, frutto della comune filiazione dal latino e dell'influenza esercitata reciprocamente nel corso dei secoli. In particolare tutti hanno subito il massiccio influsso dell'italiano letterario, che da almeno cinquecento anni è la lingua di cultura del Paese (un riassunto un po' stringato di fatti noti..)

Se vuoi possiamo riformulare la frase che hai citato, ampliandola:
_i lessici delle varie lingue romanze sono in buona parte sovrapponibili._
La sostanza non cambia, il "grado di sovrapposizione" sarà generalmente minore di quello esistente tra due dialetti d'Italia.

Dalla frase da te citata (l'ho già detto, ma lo ripeto) non discende il corollario della mutua intellegibilità (che infatti non c'è). Le evoluzioni fonetico-morfologiche infatti remano contro..



Hai citato l'esempio di un gruppo di parole (sedia, cadrega, ecc.), immagino per confutare la mia affermazione sulla "sovrapponibilità".
Ciò non confuta nulla, come sicuramente capirai.
Potresti anche prendere un singolo dialetto e stilare una lista di 50, 100, 300 parole "divergenti"; da un punto di vista logico-matematico non cambierebbe nulla nella (non) efficacia della confutazione: si tratterebbe sempre di una frazione modesta dell'intero corpus lessicale del dato dialetto.



elena73 said:


> Io credo che il tuo giudizio sia soprattutto il frutto della proiezione del tuo mondo culturale, del dialetto percepito secondo la tua esperienza personale. Insomma qualcosa come mangiare=magnà... ma non è sempre così !!



Io non ho espresso giudizi.
E poi tu non sai nulla di me. 
Le tue sono supposizioni gratuite e pure vagamente offensive (leggo tra le righe qualcosa del tipo "tu non sai di cosa stai parlando")
Vabbè, famo finta de gnente..


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ultimamente tintinnano un po' di sciabole nel forum di italiano.  Discutete pure quanto volete, ma sempre con rispetto e cortesia, eh. Un piccolo suggerimento a tal proposito: meglio una richiesta di chiarimenti in più in caso di opinioni che non si comprendono piuttosto che un giudizio tranchant sulle idee altrui.


----------



## elena73

Vorrei chiarire quello che intendevo dire: 

La mia osservazione iniziale (fatta con lo scopo di far capire ad un americano - tra l'altro - come può essere la nostra realtà linguistica, più o  meno) si riferiva al fatto che  secondo me avere a disposizione un dialetto RICCO dava una possibilità  in più (io ho parlato di RISORSA sin dall'inizio e non di 'vantaggio significativo'), la possibilità di riferirsi a un duplice riferimento  linguistico (e mi riferivo sia alle parole che ai *modi di dire*, perché sono convinta che anch'essi siano una chiave di lettura in più). 

Questo è quello che ho scritto ad Abbot: 

E' come (per farti capire) una lingua parallela. 
Questa lingua parallela può essere (tra l'altro) una  risorsa enorme per studiare una lingua straniera, perché ti dà una base  di vocaboli DOPPIA a cui attingere per interpretare parole straniere  (tipo: se studi spagnolo conoscere ANCHE il sardo ti dà una mano in più  )

Il fatto che io intendessi 'doppio riferimento linguistico' fatto di parole con radici diverse è stata una tua interpretazione (francamente a me interessava il concetto di DUPLICE - DUPLICE RIFERIMENTO, alle radici delle parole non ci avevo nemmeno pensato...)

Da questa frase (che ritengo condivisibile e anche un po' scontata) si è  poi passati a questioni di carattere filologico di carattere molto più  generale, che non era assolutamente mia intenzione affrontare, tipo:   



Montesacro said:


> _i lessici delle varie lingue romanze sono in buona parte sovrapponibili._
> 
> 
> >>Io non ho espresso giudizi.
> 
> Una base di vocaboli *doppia*?
> Be', ma questa è un'enorme esagerazione!


Io questo lo chiamo giudizio. 

>>Le tue sono supposizioni gratuite e pure vagamente offensive. 

Questo era assolutamente fuori dalle mie intenzioni. 
Il concetto che intendevo esprimere è: sono sicura che il concetto/l'idea di dialetto che io (toscana) e tu (romano) riusciamo a farci è completamente diversa da quella di un sardo, di un veneziano o di un siciliano (per fare un paio di esempi). 
Credo fermamente (sulla base delle mie esperienze di racconti di altre persone e quindi comunque per me 'di seconda mano') che per noi 'capire' davvero come possa essere (senza averlo mai 'vissuto') sia davvero difficile. Un po' come immaginare il Tibet e non esserci mai stato. Questo io intendevo. Senza nessuna venatura offensiva (magari ho espresso male il concetto, per carità..).


----------



## ElFrikiChino

abbott said:


> Per quanto riguarda al l' "Italiano standard" e la sua grammatica, capisco che esistono. Lo Quello che non mi entra in testa è il fatto che in italiano, si parla di in un modo e si scrive di in un'altro. Se riprendiamo di nuovo il discorso del "passato remoto" e il "passato prossimo", avendo solo una grammatica per tutti, capirei che sia in nord italia così come nel sud, ognuno deve essere guidato da una grammatica unica.
> Allora, che i dialetti svolgono una grande influenzia sulla lingua italiana, quindi, questa e un altra storia. Non è ben chiaro cosa vuoi dire, almeno per me



Spero che accetterai le correzioni
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che esistano un italiano parlato e uno scritto. E penso che ciò accada perchè l'italiano ama le forme lunghe e articolate. È chiaro che se dovessi parlare usando tutti i dettami della lingua scritta, impiegherei molto più tempo rispetto a quello impiegato in una coversazione in "lingua orale" (ma continuo a farlo, nonostante tutto).
Se stessi parlando con te, direi "ovvio che se parlo come scrivo, ci impiego meno", ma in italiano scritto suona abbastanza brutto. Insomma, secondo me noi italiani siamo pigri parlando, ma vogliamo fare "bella figura" scrivendo


----------



## olaszinho

ognuno deve essere guidato da una grammatica unica.

Una cosa è certa: l'italiano ha una grammatica unica, te lo assicuro, però non tutti la conoscono o la applicano. Ciò è anche normale, succede anche con molte altre lingue, o forse con tutte. Ad esempio, fra la grammatica portoghese normativa e la lingua parlata in Brasile vi è un abisso, sembrano quasi lingue diverse.


----------



## abbott

ElFrikiChino said:


> Spero che accetterai le correzioni
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che esistano un italiano parlato e uno scritto. E penso che ciò accada perchè l'italiano ama le forme lunghe e articolate. È chiaro che se dovessi parlare usando tutti i dettami della lingua scritta, impiegherei molto più tempo rispetto a quello impiegato in una coversazione in "lingua orale" (ma continuo a farlo, nonostante tutto).
> Se stessi parlando con te, direi "ovvio che se parlo come scrivo, ci impiego meno", ma in italiano scritto suona abbastanza brutto. Insomma, secondo me noi italiani siamo pigri parlando, ma vogliamo fare "bella figura" scrivendo


 Grazie per le correzioni. Non vedo l'ora quando possa scribire corretamente come un vero italiano.



olaszinho said:


> ognuno deve essere guidato da una grammatica unica.
> 
> Una cosa è certa: l'italiano ha una grammatica unica, te lo assicuro, però non tutti la conoscono o la applicano. Ciò è anche normale, succede anche con molte altre lingue, o forse con tutte. Ad esempio, fra la grammatica portoghese normativa e la lingua parlata in Brasile vi è un abisso, sembrano quasi lingue diverse.


Lo capisco e grazie per la risposta. Con lo spagnolo non succede così. Quindi è stato difficile capire prima delle vostre risposte. Adesso capisco quando scrivo devo usare il passato remoto ma nel parlato il passato prossimo suona meglio. È così ?



elena73 said:


> Vorrei chiarire quello che intendevo dire:
> 
> La mia osservazione iniziale (fatta con lo scopo di far capire ad un americano - tra l'altro - come può essere la nostra realtà linguistica, più o meno) si riferiva al fatto che secondo me avere a disposizione un dialetto RICCO dava una possibilità in più (io ho parlato di RISORSA sin dall'inizio e non di 'vantaggio significativo'), la possibilità di riferirsi a un duplice riferimento linguistico (e mi riferivo sia alle parole che ai *modi di dire*, perché sono convinta che anch'essi siano una chiave di lettura in più).
> 
> Questo è quello che ho scritto ad Abbot:
> E Io l'ho capito così, come tu lo spiegasti. Adesso so che un dialetto possa essere un ricca risorsa per molti italiani (anche per noi, stranieri). Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta e la tua volontà di aiutare ad altri.
> 
> E' come (per farti capire) una lingua parallela.
> Questa lingua parallela può essere (tra l'altro) una risorsa enorme per studiare una lingua straniera, perché ti dà una base di vocaboli DOPPIA a cui attingere per interpretare parole straniere (tipo: se studi spagnolo conoscere ANCHE il sardo ti dà una mano in più  )
> 
> Il fatto che io intendessi 'doppio riferimento linguistico' fatto di parole con radici diverse è stata una tua interpretazione (francamente a me interessava il concetto di DUPLICE - DUPLICE RIFERIMENTO, alle radici delle parole non ci avevo nemmeno pensato...)
> 
> Da questa frase (che ritengo condivisibile e anche un po' scontata) si è poi passati a questioni di carattere filologico di carattere molto più generale, che non era assolutamente mia intenzione affrontare, tipo:
> 
> 
> 
> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> _i lessici delle varie lingue romanze sono in buona parte sovrapponibili._
> 
> ..........
> >>Io non ho espresso giudizi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Io questo lo chiamo giudizio.
> 
> >>Le tue sono supposizioni gratuite e pure vagamente offensive.
> 
> Questo era assolutamente fuori dalle mie intenzioni.
> Il concetto che intendevo esprimere è: sono sicura che il concetto/l'idea di dialetto che io (toscana) e tu (romano) riusciamo a farci è completamente diversa da quella di un sardo, di un veneziano o di un siciliano (per fare un paio di esempi).
> Credo fermamente (sulla base delle mie esperienze di racconti di altre persone e quindi comunque per me 'di seconda mano') che per noi 'capire' davvero come possa essere (senza averlo mai 'vissuto') sia davvero difficile. Un po' come immaginare il Tibet e non esserci mai stato. Questo io intendevo. Senza nessuna venatura offensiva (magari ho espresso male il concetto, per carità..).
Click to expand...


----------



## elena73

abbott said:


> E Io l'ho capito così, come tu lo spiegasti. Adesso so che un dialetto possa essere un ricca risorsa per molti italiani (anche per noi, stranieri). Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta e la tua volontà di aiutare ad altri.



Grazie Abbott. 

Ti faccio un esempio divertente sui modi di dire (a cui mi riferivo nel post) che ho scoperto un paio di giorni fa. 

In spagnolo 'tantissimo/senza misura/esageratamente' si può anche dire (questo l'ho capito da un thread molto recente) A LO BESTIA. 

Beh, in Toscana (non so se in TUTTE le provincie, ma sicursamente nella maggioranza) diciamo 'a bestia' (a volte scritto abbestia)  per esprimere questo stesso concetto. 

Trabajar a lo bestia (=lavorare come un animale -in italiano). In Toscana abbiamo ad esempio: 'ieri ho proprio lavorato a bestia!!'.  

Abbot, quando ho letto 'a lo bestia' mi è suonato 'familiare' e mi ha fatto troppo ridere .

EDIT: Visto che sei madrelingua anche inglese ti scrivo come (in alcuni dialetti italiani) si dice CARCIOFO: --> articiòc 
In Toscana si dice comunque carciofo (non so se in qualche zona hanno anche un'altra forma 'parallela', ma io l'ho mai sentita).

Abbott quello che voglio dire è che a volte (non sempre ovviamente) si fanno delle scoperte davvero sorprendenti.


----------



## olaszinho

Lo capisco e grazie per la risposta. Con lo spagnolo non succede così. Quindi è stato difficile capire prima delle vostre risposte. Adesso capisco quando scrivo devo usare il passato remoto ma nel parlato il passato prossimo suona meglio. È così ? 

"Con lo spagnolo non succede così".
Non sempre. Lo spagnolo europeo prevede l'uso di vosotros e delle corrispettive forme verbali, esse non si usano in nessuno dei paesi di lingua spagnola del centro e del sudamerica. In Argentina ed altri paesi si usa "vos" e  forme verbali specifiche. E' vero che lo spagnolo è parlato in molti paesi, ma vi sono differenze lessicali considerevoli, soprattutto fra la variante europea e quelle americane.

"capisco quando scrivo devo usare il passato remoto ma nel parlato il passato prossimo suona meglio." 

Allora, questo che tu scrivi è ciò che prescrivono molte grammatiche per stranieri (soprattutto quelle per autodidatti). Questo è anche comprensibile, esse tendono a semplificare e a dare una norma unica anche se a volte in modo un po' semplificativo, essendo rivolte ad un utente straniero.  Il passato remoto è un tempo bellissimo, ricco di forme; deriva direttamente dal perfetto latino e a me personalmente non suona affatto  male nel parlato, anzi..
Ad un straniero consiglierei comunque di non usarlo per fatti recenti.  Quando racconti un aneddoto, un fatto accaduto molto tempo fa o degli avvenimenti storici, puoi tranquillamente usarlo anche all'orale,  non suona affatto male, te le assicuro. Molti italiani sono condizionati nel giudizio sul passato remoto dal loro dialetto di appartenenza: per coloro i cui dialetti non posseggono il passato remoto, questo tempo può apparire formale o letterario, mentre coloro che usano tantissimo il passato remoto nel dialetto (in siciliano addirittura non esiste il passato prossimo), per ipercorrezione tendono ad eliminare il passato remoto dal parlato, poiché ritenuto dialettale. Ti assicuro però che la grammatica italiana è di tutt'altro avviso: entrambi i tempi dovrebbero essere usati.


----------



## One1

Moogey said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sin da quando ho cominciato imparare Italiano, avevo avuto la voglia d'imparare anche i dialetti regionali. Il problema e' semplice: non so dove si puo' impararli! L'ho cercati sull'internet e non l'ho trovati. Ci sia un sito dove si puo' impararli? Come li imparano gli italiani?
> 
> Grazie mille,



Cerca su youtube.it:

"Enzo Fischietti Lezioni Di Napoletano"


----------



## Ruminante

Il primo post di Moogey nessuno l'ha corretto, ci penso io:



Moogey said:


> ...
> 
> Sin da quando ho cominciato a imparare l'italiano, avevo ho avuto la voglia d'imparare anche i dialetti regionali. Il problema e' semplice: non so dove si puo' impararli possono imparare! Li ho cercati su ll'Internet e non li ho trovati. Ci sia Che ci sia o Ci sarà / C'è / Ci sarebbe un sito dove si puo' impararli potrebbero / possano imparare? Come li imparano gli italiani?


Spero di non averti scoraggiato!
Questa discussione rimarrà preziosa per tutte le informazioni che contiene. Ciao


----------



## abbott

elena73 said:


> Grazie Abbott.
> Abbott quello che voglio dire è che a volte (non sempre ovviamente) si fanno delle scoperte davvero sorprendenti.


 
Hai ragione. Grazie.



olaszinho said:


> Allora, questo che tu scrivi è ciò che prescrivono molte grammatiche per stranieri (soprattutto quelle per autodidatti). Questo è anche comprensibile, esse tendono a semplificare e a dare una norma unica anche se a volte in modo un po' semplificativo, essendo rivolte ad un utente straniero. Il passato remoto è un tempo bellissimo, ricco di forme; deriva direttamente dal perfetto latino e a me personalmente non suona affatto male nel parlato, anzi..
> Ti assicuro però che la grammatica italiana è di tutt'altro avviso: entrambi i tempi dovrebbero essere usati.


 
Grazie per la tua spiegazione. sono d'accordo in quello che dici sulle grammatiche per stranieri. Dunque, a partire da ora, inizierò a usarli entrambi.


----------



## ric.nic

Se vuoi imparare la lingua veneta ti consiglio
veneto.org  
linguaveneta.it
venet.net (qui puoi trovare news dal mondo, prima di sentirle dai tg italiani)

Nota bene che, come il sardo, siculo, eccetera, *il Veneto è una lingua*, anche se molti la chiamano dialetto. Le sue radici risalgono al Venetkens (o Venetico) che poi si è arricchito con terminologie derivanti dalla vicinanza con i popoli slavi e germanici, inoltre ha subito l'influenza del latino a causa della collaborazione dei Veneti con i romani
Ciao


----------



## Linnets

ric.nic said:


> Se vuoi imparare la lingua veneta ti consiglio
> veneto.org
> linguaveneta.it
> venet.net (qui puoi trovare news dal mondo, prima di sentirle dai tg italiani)
> 
> Nota bene che, come il sardo, siculo, eccetera, *il Veneto è una lingua*, anche se molti la chiamano dialetto. Le sue radici risalgono al Venetkens (o Venetico) che poi si è arricchito con terminologie derivanti dalla vicinanza con i popoli slavi e germanici, inoltre ha subito l'influenza del latino a causa della collaborazione dei Veneti con i romani
> Ciao


Dissento totalmente. Il veneto è un idioma romanzo che più romanzo non si può e col venetico non ha assolutamente niente a che fare (a parte il fatto che il venetico, secondo alcuni studiosi, poteva essere una lingua indoeuropea di ceppo italico). Il veneto, specialmente quello di pianura, è perfino più vicino al latino dei dialetti dell'Italia nordoccidentale, che sono stati erosi da adstrati e superstrati, principalmente germanici.


----------



## elena73

Volevo solo aggiungere (en passant e molto sottovoce, senza prendere le parti di nessuno, e dal basso del mio unico esame di sociolinguistica, disciplina peraltro molto interessante) che molto spesso che cosa è da considerarsi lingua e cosa NO è in gran parte il frutto di considerazioni di carattere storico/politico.


----------



## ric.nic

Si certamente è gran parte una questione politica (di solito il vincitore si prende anche il compito di distruggere quella che era l'identità dei vinti. La lingua locale è il primo elemento identitario di un popolo, quindi è uno dei primi elementi da declassare a ''dialetto'' e da impedire di parlare a scuola, nel pubblico, ecc)

Nonostante tutto, l'UNESCO la riconosce come lingua:helsinki.fi/~tasalmin/europe_index.html#Italy
Inoltre, una legge dello stato italiano, la legge regionale del 13 aprile 2007, riconosce anch'essa la lingua veneta, nell'ottica di riconoscere l'identità, la storia la cultura e la tradizione del popolo veneto:
consiglioveneto.it/crvportal/leggi/2007/07lr0008.html?numLegge=8&annoLegge=2007&tipoLegge=Alr

Riccardo


----------



## federicoft

Il veneto non è mai stato considerato da nessuno una lingua, nemmeno quando l'Italia ancora non esisteva. Allo stesso modo di tutti gli altri vernacoli italiani.

Da almeno cinquecento anni, nell'Italia geografica, l'unico idioma ritenuto "lingua" (e in quanto tale utilizzato nell'amministrazione, nel commercio, nella diplomazia, nella letteratura) è il volgare illustre fiorentino, vale a dire l'italiano. 

Quella dell'invasore arrivato dal nulla a cancellare la propria identità locale ed imporre una lingua straniera è un feulleiton molto in voga in questi anni, che tuttavia non ha niente di vero.


----------



## ric.nic

federicoft said:


> Il veneto non è mai stato considerato da nessuno una lingua, nemmeno quando l'Italia ancora non esisteva. Allo stesso modo di tutti gli altri vernacoli italiani.
> 
> Da almeno cinquecento anni, nell'Italia geografica, l'unico idioma ritenuto "lingua" (e in quanto tale utilizzato nell'amministrazione, nel commercio, nella diplomazia, nella letteratura) è il volgare illustre fiorentino, vale a dire l'italiano.
> 
> Quella dell'invasore arrivato dal nulla a cancellare la propria identità locale ed imporre una lingua straniera è un feulleiton molto in voga in questi anni, che tuttavia non ha niente di vero.




Ah ok, allora secondo te la lingua che si parlava nella Serenissima repubblica di Venezia non era il veneto, bensì il fiorentino o l'italiano?  Scusami, ma oltre a qualche libro scritto in fiorentino/volgare/chiamalo come vuoi e a qualche nobile che lo parlava per vezzo... la lingua parlata era il veneto, nelle sue varianti a seconda della provincia...
Poi come vedi ti ho portato i riferimenti e i riconoscimenti internazionali, e quelli se permetti qualche peso lo hanno...si tratta di riconoscimenti a livello mondiale non stiamo mica parlando dell'accademia della crusca da 4 soldi...

Quella dell'invasore che è arrivato e ha cominciato a cancellare l'identità locale non è altro che quello che è successo, che ti piaccia o no...
Come lo spieghi il fatto che mio nonno durante il ventennio è stato portato in caserma e gli hanno fatto bere l'olio di ricino solo perche stava cantando delle canzoni in veneto lungo la strada che lo portava al lavoro? O il fatto che ci proibiscono di usare la nostra lingua nel pubblico, a scuola ecc? E che così come a noi lo impediscono anche ai friulani, sud tirolesi, ecc? Che nelle scuole si veniva presi a legnate se non si parlava in italiana? Forse tu non te ne rendi conto, o non ne hai mai sentito parlare perche vivi altrove, ma la realtà è quella... 
Se ti vuoi informare un po' meglio, al limite ti posso fornire io del materiale...

ps nota bene che non c'è nulla di politico o riferimenti a questo o quello partito, è solo la descrizione di quello che succede


----------



## Montesacro

federicoft said:


> Il veneto non è mai stato considerato da nessuno una lingua, nemmeno quando l'Italia ancora non esisteva. Allo stesso modo di tutti gli altri vernacoli italiani.
> 
> Da almeno cinquecento anni, nell'Italia geografica, l'unico idioma ritenuto "lingua" (e in quanto tale utilizzato nell'amministrazione, nel commercio, nella diplomazia, nella letteratura) è il volgare illustre fiorentino, vale a dire l'italiano.
> 
> Quella dell'invasore arrivato dal nulla a cancellare la propria identità locale ed imporre una lingua straniera è un feulleiton molto in voga in questi anni, che tuttavia non ha niente di vero.



Che dire? Questi sono sostanzialmente i fatti.

Certo, i vari dialetti sono stati usati (sporadicamente) nel corso dei secoli per motivi letterari.

Certo, alcuni dialetti (come il veneziano) hanno anche avuto corso come lingua di commercio (nei territori "da mar" della Serenissima).

Di lingua illustre però ce n'è sempre stata  solo una, da tutti condivisa.

Guardate questa targa; mi soffermo sempre a leggerla ogni volta che passo per Venezia.
Risale al 1633, ed è un ammonimento degli "Essecutori contro la biastema"
infisso sulla facciata della chiesa di santo Stefano.
All'epoca Venezia era ricca, libera e indipendente.
Nonostante ciò non mi pare che la targa sia stata scritta in veneziano...


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Ah ok, allora secondo te la lingua che si parlava nella Serenissima repubblica di Venezia non era il veneto, bensì il fiorentino o l'italiano?  Scusami, ma oltre a qualche libro scritto in fiorentino/volgare/chiamalo come vuoi e a qualche nobile che lo parlava per vezzo... la lingua parlata era il veneto, nelle sue varianti a seconda della provincia...
> Poi come vedi ti ho portato i riferimenti e i riconoscimenti internazionali, e quelli se permetti qualche peso lo hanno...si tratta di riconoscimenti a livello mondiale non stiamo mica parlando dell'accademia della crusca da 4 soldi...
> 
> Quella dell'invasore che è arrivato e ha cominciato a cancellare l'identità locale non è altro che quello che è successo, che ti piaccia o no...
> Come lo spieghi il fatto che mio nonno durante il ventennio è stato portato in caserma e gli hanno fatto bere l'olio di ricino solo perche stava cantando delle canzoni in veneto lungo la strada che lo portava al lavoro? O il fatto che ci proibiscono di usare la nostra lingua nel pubblico, a scuola ecc? E che così come a noi lo impediscono anche ai friulani, sud tirolesi, ecc? Che nelle scuole si veniva presi a legnate se non si parlava in italiana? Forse tu non te ne rendi conto, o non ne hai mai sentito parlare perche vivi altrove, ma la realtà è quella...
> Se ti vuoi informare un po' meglio, al limite ti posso fornire io del materiale...
> 
> ps nota bene che non c'è nulla di politico o riferimenti a questo o quello partito, è solo la descrizione di quello che succede



Mi fa piacere che definisci l'Accademia della Crusca una cosa da quattro soldi. Almeno focalizziamo subito la qualità del dibattito.

Non che abbia molto interesse a proseguire, ma la quantità di imprecisioni mi costringe ad una risposta telegrafica:

1) non ho mai detto che il veneto non fosse l'idioma comunemente parlato dal popolo in Veneto. Tutt'altro.

2) tuttavia, la lingua utilizzata nei registri superiori (dall'amministrazione dello Stato, dai letterati, dai diplomatici) era l'italiano. Sì, anche in Veneto, esattamente come in tutte le altre regioni italiane. Foscolo scriveva in italiano, non in veneto. Goldoni scrisse le sue opere più importanti in italiano.

3) attribuire il sopravvento dell'italiano sui dialetti alle bastonate ricevute a scuola o all'olio di ricino è ridicolo.  L'italiano si è imposto da solo nel corso del secolo passato, semplicemente in virtù dello status di idioma di prestigio che ha sempre avuto. Nessuno ha screditato niente e obbligato nessuno: l'alfabetizzazione, la cultura di massa, la maggiore mobilità economica e sociale hanno portato a tutti gli italiani la lingua che è sempre stata appannaggio delle loro élites. Non si capisce nemmeno per quale motivo prima un contadino analfabeta che avrebbe vissuto tutta la sua vita nei dintorni del suo borgo avrebbe dovuto conoscere l'italiano. Inveire contro l'italiano è inveire contro questo processo storico epocale e democratico.

4) arrivare a dire che qualcuno impedirebbe di parlare veneto in pubblico nemmeno lo commento.

5) in Sud Tirolo i cittadini di lingua tedesca hanno il sacrosanto diritto di parlare la loro lingua, che lo Stato riconosce in tutti gli ambiti della vita pubblica. Proprio perché il tedesco è una lingua, e non un dialetto.

6) quello dell'UNESCO è un censimento degli idiomi a rischio, non una patente di lingua. È motivato a tutelare il solo valore culturale dell'idioma a rischio. Nessun organo di diritto internazionale considera il veneto lingua. Il veneto (così come qualunque altro vernacolo italiano) non è nella Carta Europea per le Lingue Regionali e Minoritarie, che è il documento che in Europa ha dato fondamento giuridico all'attuale sistema di tutela delle lingue minoritarie.

7) non mi interessa di leggere nulla sull'argomento, grazie. So di cosa sto parlando, non ti annoio con la mia biografia. Allo stesso modo conosco perfettamente le rivendicazioni celate dietro il tuo pensiero, quanto siano astoriche e pretestuose, quanto siano traballanti le motivazioni addotte per sostenerle (ne hai dato appena prova), e ritengo la loro recentissima diffusione un fallimento del sistema educativo di questo paese. Ad esporle, fino a trent'anni fa, si guadagnava solo un mare di risate.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

L'unesco ha inserito anche il ligure, l'emiliano, il lombardo e altre come lingue italiane in via d'estinzione. Sono dunque tutte lingue?
E poi: è così degradante chiamarli "dialetti"? Io non sono certamente un linguista, ma immaginare che il dialetto che parlo sia equiparato all'italiano è un'idea che sinceramente mi fa ridere.
Se il veneto fosse "degradato" a dialetto smettereste forse di usarlo? Non credo proprio, visto che i veneti parlano in veneto ovunque e in pressoché qualunque circostanza (sono mezzo veneto, parlo con un minimo di cognizione di causa).

Forse verrò censurato dai moderatori, ma senza voler fare (troppa) polemica, il fatto che la giunta regionale del Veneto (presidente della Lega Nord) abbia decretato che il veneto è una lingua, non mi sembra sia una fatto che gode dell'autorevolezza più prestigiosa. Sarebbe come se il Papa dichiarasse "il Cattolicesimo è l'unica fede vera", beh, grazie tante, sei il Papa...


----------



## francisgranada

ElFrikiChino said:


> L'unesco ha inserito anche il ligure, l'emiliano, il lombardo e altre come lingue italiane in via d'estinzione. Sono dunque tutte lingue?



1. Sel l'Unesco abbia inserito il ligure, l'emiliano, il lombardo e altre come *lingue *(e non _dialetti_), allora per conseguenza si tratta di _*lingue*_ .  

2. Se uno parla dalla sua nascita solamente p.e. in veneto (o veneziano), allora non ha alcuna *lingua *materna, ma "solo" un *dialetto *materno? 

(Prendete questo mio post con un po' di umorismo, per favore. Volevo solo dire, che nel presente thread non sempre si tratta di polemiche sul _merito_, invece sulla _terminologia_. Visto che siamo su un forum linguistico, sarebbe interessante sentire l'opinione di un linguista di professione.)


----------



## elena73

Sia detto per inciso che, comunque la si pensi, il post di ric.nic è comunque interessante, perché è sintomatico di un modo di pensare che non credo sia assolutamente isolato e che è, nel racconto di ric.nic, trans-generazionale (i racconti di 'ritorsione linguistica' iniziano dalla generazione del nonno). 

La lingua/il dialetto sono un aspetto fondamentale dell'identità di un gruppo sociale, per cui molto spesso discussioni di carattere linguistico affondano le loro radici, più che in questioni linguistiche in senso stretto, nelle rivendicazioni politiche/sociali di quel gruppo sociale. 

Difendere la lingua/il dialetto del gruppo sociale X vuol dire (anche) difendere il gruppo sociale X e le sue rivendicazioni/la sua identità/i suoi interessi. 

Insomma si parla della lingua, ma in realtà si parla di qualcos'altro.


----------



## francisgranada

elena73 said:


> ... Insomma si parla della lingua, ma in realtà si parla di qualcos'altro.



Esatto. Proprio per questo ho la sensazione d'assenza di una terminologia chiara ed univoca, diciamo scientifica. Cioè, che i termini lingua/dialetto/nazione/popolo/... non siano parole comprensibili o interpretabili soggettivamente, ma che sia possibilmente chiaro per tutti "di che cosa uno parla in realtà".

Tra l'altro, il presente argomento (lingua vs. dialetto) non è per niente una specialità italiana  ...


----------



## ric.nic

Non mi interessa assolutamente se quella che parlo è definita lingua o dialetto, tanto verrebbe parlato comunque, e nessuno al mondo avrebbe diritto di denigrarlo o di considerarlo inferiore all'italiano, come vedo fare qua dentro. Immaginate un po' se mi mettessi a dire che l'italiano è meglio del francese, che il francese è più colto dell'inglese e così via...mi prenderebbero per matto 
Purtroppo questa è la mentalità prevalente: considerare le differenze altrui come altrui inferiorità, ma ahimè io non posso fare nient'altro che accettarla. 
Anzi, mi fa piacere quando la lingua che parlo viene attaccata, in quanto denota una certa invidia e un certo rosicare da parte di chi attacca 
Qua dentro c'è chi sostiene che i tedeschi hanno ragione a parlare la propria lingua mentre i veneti non ne hanno il diritto, o addirittura nega che l'italiano sia stato insegnato nelle scuole altrimenti nessuno l'avrebbe mai parlato. Non solo, si afferma anche di conoscere già le mie ragioni, e che  esse siano pretestuose e astoriche.
Difendo la mia lingua così come difendo il mio popolo e le mie tradizioni, mi piace definirmi identitario. Sono favorevole a convivere con qualsiasi cultura (purché pacifica!) basta che nessuno si imponga sulla mia, o viceversa... e mi pare che non ci sia nulla di male in questo.
Ci sarà un motivo se gli immigrati che vengono a cercare lavoro qui preferiscono in maggioranza imparare il veneto, in quanto è la lingua più parlata, no?
Credo che tra il proibizionismo che ha creato solo danni, e la piena libertà di espressione in qualsiasi lingua sia decisamente meglio quest'ultima 

Mi scuso per l'ot volevo solo precisare le mie argomentazioni, saluti a tutti


----------



## marco.cur

Non mi pare che si parli, o si sia parlato, di lingua/dialetto in termini di superiore/inferiore; la differenza riguarda esclusivamente il campo scientifico-linguistico.


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Non mi interessa assolutamente se quella che parlo è definita lingua o dialetto, tanto verrebbe parlato comunque, e nessuno al mondo avrebbe diritto di denigrarlo o di considerarlo inferiore all'italiano, come vedo fare qua dentro. Immaginate un po' se mi mettessi a dire che l'italiano è meglio del francese, che il francese è più colto dell'inglese e così via...mi prenderebbero per matto
> Purtroppo questa è la mentalità prevalente: considerare le differenze altrui come altrui inferiorità, ma ahimè io non posso fare nient'altro che accettarla.
> Anzi, mi fa piacere quando la lingua che parlo viene attaccata, in quanto denota una certa invidia e un certo rosicare da parte di chi attacca
> Qua dentro c'è chi sostiene che i tedeschi hanno ragione a parlare la propria lingua mentre i veneti non ne hanno il diritto, o addirittura nega che l'italiano sia stato insegnato nelle scuole altrimenti nessuno l'avrebbe mai parlato. Non solo, si afferma anche di conoscere già le mie ragioni, e che  esse siano pretestuose e astoriche.
> Difendo la mia lingua così come difendo il mio popolo e le mie tradizioni, mi piace definirmi identitario. Sono favorevole a convivere con qualsiasi cultura (purché pacifica!) basta che nessuno si imponga sulla mia, o viceversa... e mi pare che non ci sia nulla di male in questo.
> Ci sarà un motivo se gli immigrati che vengono a cercare lavoro qui preferiscono in maggioranza imparare il veneto, in quanto è la lingua più parlata, no?
> Credo che tra il proibizionismo che ha creato solo danni, e la piena libertà di espressione in qualsiasi lingua sia decisamente meglio quest'ultima
> 
> Mi scuso per l'ot volevo solo precisare le mie argomentazioni, saluti a tutti



Sarebbe interessante sapere di quale "proibizionismo" parli, prima di proseguire. Chi ha mai impedito a qualcuno di parlare in veneto.


----------



## Linnets

ric.nic said:


> Ah ok, allora secondo te la lingua che si parlava nella Serenissima repubblica di Venezia non era il veneto, bensì il fiorentino o l'italiano?


Una variante settentrionale dell'italoromanzo, sistema linguistico derivato dal latino volgare.



marco.cur said:


> Non mi pare che si parli, o si sia parlato, di  lingua/dialetto in termini di superiore/inferiore; la differenza  riguarda esclusivamente il campo scientifico-linguistico.


Spesso si dice che una lingua è un dialetto con un esercito e una marina. Al di la della battuta c'è qualcosa di vero. Cosa sono il ceco e lo slovacco, il croato e il serbo (e ora anche il bosniaco e il montenegrino), il rumeno e il moldavo se non _varianti_ dello _stesso_ idioma? Io per esempio non ho nessun problema a capire l'idioma veneto (specie in forma scritta), ma capisco anche chi dice che è più simile al sistema galloitalico (appartenete a sua volta al sistema galloromanzo) che non all'italoromanzo centromeridionale; non capisco invece chi si ostini (per ragioni che hanno ben poco a che fare con la linguistica) a collegarlo al venetico o al celtico: su questo non si discute nemmeno.



federicoft said:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere di quale  "proibizionismo" parli, prima di proseguire. Chi ha mai impedito a  qualcuno di parlare in veneto.


A parte qualche tentativo nazionalistico di distruzione delle parlate locali, nessuno; però fino a poco tempo fa il veneto non veniva tutelato minimamente: il ladino e il friulano erano riconosciute come lingue, ma il veneto no, pur essendo stato di fatto la "lingua ufficiale" della Serenissima Repubblica di Venezia. A mio avviso ora è l'italiano che deve essere tutelato data la sua scarsa capacità di difendersi dall'invasione dei forestierismi (specialmente anglicismi): altrimenti torna ad essere un "dialetto", incapace di avere una sua autonomia anche nel registro linguistico più prestigioso ed elevato.


----------



## ric.nic

Parlo del fatto che non si può parlare in veneto nelle scuole, nella pubblica amministrazione, quando si parla con le forze dell'ordine, per il semplice fatto che è stato forzatamente introdotto l'italiano (che se non venisse insegnato nelle scuole nessuno lo userebbe, dato che la lingua madre è un'altra)
Con forzatamente intendo che perfino i miei genitori (quindi ti parlo di al massimo 40 anni fa) alle elementari si sono presi tante legnate quando parlavano in veneto a scuola, e l'episodio di mio nonno che si è bevuto l'olio di ricino perchè assieme a un gruppo di amici cantava delle canzoni locali finchè andava al lavoro te l'ho già raccontato prima.
Il fatto che anche nella Venezia Giulia e nel Sud Tirolo sia successa la stessa cosa (e anche peggio, visti i morti che ci sono stati nelle occasioni in cui si tentava di difendere le lingue locali) mi pare sia abbastanza significativo.
Che poi tutti i giorni in famiglia, al lavoro e in tutte le situazioni del quotidiano lo si parli, è ovvio, dato che è la nostra lingua madre.
Essendo bilingui veneto-italiano non abbiamo alcun problema a parlare e scrivere in italiano, e non c'è alcuna pretesa di combattere contro l'italiano, solo che l'idioma veneto viene trattato dalle istituzioni come una pezza da piedi tanto per non essere volgari 

Poi perdonatemi ma il fatto che le lingue (veneto, tedesco, francese, sloveno o italiano non fa differenza) siano contaminate tra di loro o siano piene di inglesismi secondo me è una diretta conseguenza del fatto che sono parlate e quindi sono vive.
Secondo me la lingua non va ''difesa'' nel senso di chiuderla alle influenze esterne, bensì va soltanto fatto rispettare il sacrosanto diritto di lasciare che vengano parlate senza discriminazioni...altrimenti diventa una cosa artificiale e la lingua da viva diventa morta, con termini e regole immutabili al pari per esempio del latino

Ripeto, non faccio discorsi politici (anche perchè ad esempio la legge che tutela la lingua veneta è stata fatta da una giunta regionale di centro-dx, e non certo dalla lega come ho visto scritto qui), mi limito solo a riportare quello che succede...che piaccia o no questa è la realtà

Ciao


----------



## Linnets

ric.nic said:


> Parlo del fatto che non si può parlare in veneto nelle scuole, nella pubblica amministrazione, quando si parla con le forze dell'ordine, per il semplice fatto che è stato forzatamente introdotto l'italiano (che se non venisse insegnato nelle scuole nessuno lo userebbe, dato che la lingua madre è un'altra)


Affermazione poco condivisibile: italiano (toscano) e veneto sono comprensibili in misura maggiore per esempio di italiano (toscano) e dialetto bolognese o molisano. Non dico che siano la stessa cosa, ma insomma, sembra che si stia parlando di italiano e tedesco o italiano e sloveno!


----------



## ric.nic

Linnets guarda io provo di solito a parlare in veneto quando vado negli uffici pubblici (catasto, sanità, poste) o con le forze dell'ordine ma dato che la stragrande maggioranza di loro viene da altre regioni mi dicono che non capiscono quindi mi tocca switchare all'italiano 
Non ho niente in contrario, ma mi scoccia dover cambiare lingua per esprimermi e in un certo senso mi fa sentire straniero o comunque di cultura diversa da chi ho davanti


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Parlo del fatto che non si può parlare in veneto nelle scuole, nella pubblica amministrazione, quando si parla con le forze dell'ordine, per il semplice fatto che è stato forzatamente introdotto l'italiano (che se non venisse insegnato nelle scuole nessuno lo userebbe, dato che la lingua madre è un'altra)
> Con forzatamente intendo che perfino i miei genitori (quindi ti parlo di al massimo 40 anni fa) alle elementari si sono presi tante legnate quando parlavano in veneto a scuola, e l'episodio di mio nonno che si è bevuto l'olio di ricino perchè assieme a un gruppo di amici cantava delle canzoni locali finchè andava al lavoro te l'ho già raccontato prima.
> Il fatto che anche nella Venezia Giulia e nel Sud Tirolo sia successa la stessa cosa (e anche peggio, visti i morti che ci sono stati nelle occasioni in cui si tentava di difendere le lingue locali) mi pare sia abbastanza significativo.
> Che poi tutti i giorni in famiglia, al lavoro e in tutte le situazioni del quotidiano lo si parli, è ovvio, dato che è la nostra lingua madre.
> Essendo bilingui veneto-italiano non abbiamo alcun problema a parlare e scrivere in italiano, e non c'è alcuna pretesa di combattere contro l'italiano, solo che l'idioma veneto viene trattato dalle istituzioni come una pezza da piedi tanto per non essere volgari
> 
> Poi perdonatemi ma il fatto che le lingue (veneto, tedesco, francese, sloveno o italiano non fa differenza) siano contaminate tra di loro o siano piene di inglesismi secondo me è una diretta conseguenza del fatto che sono parlate e quindi sono vive.
> Secondo me la lingua non va ''difesa'' nel senso di chiuderla alle influenze esterne, bensì va soltanto fatto rispettare il sacrosanto diritto di lasciare che vengano parlate senza discriminazioni...altrimenti diventa una cosa artificiale e la lingua da viva diventa morta, con termini e regole immutabili al pari per esempio del latino
> 
> Ripeto, non faccio discorsi politici (anche perchè ad esempio la legge che tutela la lingua veneta è stata fatta da una giunta regionale di centro-dx, e non certo dalla lega come ho visto scritto qui), mi limito solo a riportare quello che succede...che piaccia o no questa è la realtà
> 
> Ciao



Mischi franche invenzioni ("l'italiano è stato imposto con la forza") a tue personali considerazioni ("se non fosse insegnato a scuola non lo parlerebbe nessuno") in questo pout-pourri di cui parlavo prima, un pastone senza nessun contatto con la storia in cui ci si vuole improvvisare vittime dei torti altrui senza esserlo stati.

Vedi, la tua linea di pensiero ha necessariamente bisogno di inventarsi un nemico che in realtà non esiste, altrimenti perderebbe da subito ragione d'essere.

La spiegazione di gran lunga più logica, ovvero che l'italiano si è imposto spontaneamente sul veneto nel corso degli anni, perché gli stessi veneti lo percepivano lingua di maggior prestigio e utilità, non va bene. Bisogna inventarsi un torto storico da rettificare, dipingere l'Italia come una potenza straniera venuta a compiere un etnocidio sulla propria terra e a cancellare la propria identità. Siamo seri.

In Veneto è successo quello che è successo in tutta Europa tra il Diciannovesimo e il Ventesimo secolo, in alcune parti più velocemente ed in altre più lentamente: l'avvento dell'alfabetizzazione di massa e dell'istruzione primaria, la diffusione della stampa e della radio, la nascita del cinema e della televisione, l'urbanizzazione del ceto rurale, una mobilità geografica e sociale prima impensabile, l'accorciamento delle distanze reso possibile da mezzi di trasporto sempre più rapidi, la crescita economica che ha creato una classe media prima inesistente... tutti questi fattori, ed altri ancora, hanno innescato un logico processo di semplificazione linguistica che ha portato ad affiancare prima, e a sostituire poi (non del tutto e non ovunque) il dialetto con la lingua nazionale. In Italia, in tutta Italia, i vari dialetti sono stati sostituiti da quella che da mezzo millennio è considerata l'unica lingua nazionale italiana, inserendosi in un lunghissimo solco di tradizione letteraria. 

Questo è successo ovunque. In Veneto e solo in Veneto però ci deve essere stato un etnocidio ed una feroce cancellazione della propria identità locale...

Il veneto si può parlare a piacimento, ovunque.
Non si utilizza negli uffici pubblici o nelle scuole esattamente _perché _è percepito dai veneti essere un dialetto, quindi per definizione un idioma non adatto ad essere utilizzato in quei contesti, nei quali la lingua nazionale prende il sopravvento. È una conseguenza, non è la causa.

Non c'è nessun invasore venuto a cancellare la propria lingua. I veneti hanno sostituito l'italiano al veneto nei registri superiori perché così hanno voluto. Perché considerano l'italiano come la loro lingua madre, esattamente quanto il veneto, solo adatta ad essere utilizzata in registri diversi.

Questo i più. I singoli casi di persone che si ritengono vittime di un'imposizione storica che si sono sognati loro lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## ric.nic

Se non fosse stato insegnato a scuola, e con maniere cattive chi lo parlerebbe? Di sicuro nella vita quotidiana non serve, e quindi nessuno avrebbe voglia di impararlo 
E' semplicemente un portare in un territorio una lingua artificiale, che prima non era mai servito sapere...così come in Veneto anche in tutto il resto della penisola.
Non mi sto inventando proprio niente, né capisco come mai  questo tuo  accanimento...non siamo certo gente che si  inventa i nemici anzi siamo accoglienti verso chiunque 
Televisione e radio hanno contribuito ad aumentare questa diffusione, e a far passare le lingue locali come ignoranti e a definirle dialetti, come se fossero uno scalino sotto all'italiano. Come si può negare che la nazionalità italiana è stata creata in gran parte artificialmente, specialmente durante il ventennio per poi proseguire fino ai nostri giorni?

Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta in televisione si sente parlare una sottospecie di italiano, molto mischiato a parlate volgari laziali campane o siciliane. Non mi pare che nessuno si sia mai lamentato di questo fatto, anzi...
Tutte le lingue sono belle, l'importante è che nessuna venga propinata come lingua suprema, ma che possano essere considerate tutte alla pari


----------



## federicoft

> Se non fosse stato insegnato a scuola, e con maniere cattive chi lo  parlerebbe? Di sicuro nella vita quotidiana non serve, e quindi nessuno  avrebbe voglia di impararlo



Una lingua non si impara e parla nella vita di tutti i giorni perché te lo impongono a scuola, ma perché ti serve.

Posto che sui "metodi cattivi" scoppia la solita, inevitabile, risata.

In Veneto l'italiano serve, a dispetto di quello che pensi tu. In Veneto si leggono libri; si leggono giornali; si ascolta la radio; si guarda la televisione; si lavora, si commercia e ci si interrelaziona con altri cinquantacinque milioni di italiani. L'italiano non solo serve, ma serve più del veneto. Altrimenti non sarebbe nemmeno lontanamente in posizione di sostituirlo.



ric.nic said:


> Come si può negare che  la nazionalità italiana è stata creata in gran parte artificialmente,  specialmente durante il ventennio per poi proseguire fino ai nostri  giorni?



Si può negare semplicemente in base al fatto che non è vero.

Ma mi è piuttosto evidente dove stiamo andando a parare. Venti anni di retorica di questo tipo e mancanza di strumenti critici per giudicarla hanno fatto danni ormai irreparabili. Ci sono persone veramente convinte che le cose siano andate così.



> e a far passare le lingue locali come ignoranti e a definirle dialetti, come se fossero uno scalino sotto all'italiano



Se ti riferisci ad essere "un gradino sotto" per motivi intrinseci, nessuno ha mai fatto questo discorso. Le lingue sono un sistema di segni, è ovvio che non c'è nessuna differenza di natura tra una lingua ed un dialetto.

La differenza di uso però c'è. Mentre il dialetto è la lingua preferita nei registri intimi e familiari, la lingua nazionale è l'unica lingua veicolare, quella dell'istruzione o degli usi formali. Questo non rende il veneto e l'italiano uguali per uso. Questo spiega perché l'italiano si usa al posto del veneto a scuola, nelle università, nella comunicazione, per parlare in contesti ufficiali - senza che nessuno lo abbia mai imposto violentemente, ma semplicemente perché riconosciuto da tutti come lingua. Se tu pensi significhi degradare il veneto, problema tuo, nessuno lo ha mai detto. 



> Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta in televisione si sente parlare una  sottospecie di italiano, molto mischiato a parlate volgari laziali  campane o siciliane.



Ecco, "parlate volgari". Anche questo tipo di affermazioni dice molto sui sentimenti più profondi dietro il tuo pensiero.


----------



## francisgranada

Linnets said:


> Spesso si dice che una lingua è un dialetto con un esercito e una marina. Al di la della battuta c'è qualcosa di vero. Cosa sono il ceco e lo slovacco, il croato e il serbo (e ora anche il bosniaco e il montenegrino), il rumeno e il moldavo se non _varianti_ dello _stesso_ idioma?



Per quanto riguarda il ceco e lo slovacco, non è il caso del serbo-croato. Tra il ceco e lo slovacco ci sono significanti differrenze sia nella fonetica che nella declinazione e coniugazione ma anche nel lessico. Tuttavia sta fatto che, storicamente, una gran parte della terminologia scientifica, sociale, politica ecc. nella lingua slovacca è di provenienza ceca (adattata alla fonetica slovacca), e che esisteva uno stato comune con tutte le sue conseguenze sulle lingue. Quottidianamente si sentiva e leggeva sia il ceco che lo slovacco, parallelamente (TV, radio, libri, giornali, uffici ecc.) Questi fattori, ovviamente, hanno resa ancor più alta la mutua intelligibilità. Da quando però non esiste più lo stato cecoslovacco, la intercomprensibilità ceco-slovacca sta evidentemente calando (soprattutto tra i giovani, ovviamente). 

Per cui invece di _varianti della stessa_ _lingua _direi, che sono piuttosto _"dialetti" della stessa protolingua_, lo slavo occidentale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

federicoft said:


> In Veneto l'italiano serve, a dispetto di quello che pensi tu. In Veneto si leggono libri; si leggono giornali; si ascolta la radio; si guarda la televisione; si lavora, si commercia e ci si interrelaziona con altri cinquantacinque milioni di italiani. L'italiano non solo serve, ma serve più del veneto. Altrimenti non sarebbe nemmeno lontanamente in posizione di sostituirlo.



Credo che questa sia un'ottima sentesi dei molti validi motivi per cui in qualsiasi regione d'Italia (non solo in Veneto..) l'italiano affianca i dialetti locali.
Quando i gloriosi e tanto osannati imprenditori del nordest decisero che non era più sufficiente vendere le loro patacchine solo al vicino di casa, di paese, o al massimo di provincia (purchè sempre in Veneto) e guardarono al resto dell'Italia, dell'Europa, agli USA, alla Cina come possibili mercati, dovettero abbassare lo sguardo e la cresta e incominciare a comunicare in italiano e inglese con i clienti.
O qualcuno crede veramente che Mr Renzo Rosso (il proprietario della Diesel Jeans) sviluppi le sue pubbliche relazioni in Padovano?


----------



## ric.nic

L'italiano è una lingua veicolare per relazionarsi con gli altri abitanti dello stesso paese, ma io sto dicendo infatti che viene usata solo per questo scopo in quanto quotidianamente e familiarmente non viene usata
Non capisco quando dici che sai dove stiamo andando a parare, sei un mago? 
Per parlate volgari intendo che si sente la parlata del volgo, del popolo di periferia che ne so di Roma o Napoli e che quindi è volgare rispetto per esempio alla lingua di Rugantino o al napoletano che parlano nel centro di Napoli
Ovviamente tu sai già dove sto andando a parare anche in questo caso immagino?


----------



## ric.nic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che questa sia un'ottima sentesi dei molti validi motivi per cui in qualsiasi regione d'Italia (non solo in Veneto..) l'italiano affianca i dialetti locali.
> Quando i gloriosi e tanto osannati imprenditori del nordest decisero che non era più sufficiente vendere le loro patacchine solo al vicino di casa, di paese, o al massimo di provincia, purchè sempre in Veneto, e guardarono al resto dell'Italia, dell'Europa, agli USA, alla Cina come possibili mercati, dovettero abbassare lo sguardo e la cresta e incominciare a comunicare in italiano e inglese con i clienti.
> O qualcuno crede veramente che Mr Renzo Rosso (il proprietario della Diesel Jeans) sviluppi le sue pubbliche relazioni in Padovano?



E' la naturale evoluzione del mercato...le lingue sono strumenti di scambio quindi nel momento in cui servono vanno imparate


----------



## Montesacro

Credo che sia interessante, per chi segue questa discussione, leggere questa pubblicazione di Luca Serianni_: lingue e dialetti d’Italia nella percezione dei viaggiatori sette-ottocenteschi_.

E’ anche una lettura divertente.
Ad esempio è particolarmente gustoso il racconto del gesuita spagnolo Lorenzo Hervàs, che alla fine del settecento si stupisce “_della gran gente svizzera che vi aveva trovata in tutte le strade_” di Bologna. 
Il locandiere della locanda in cui alloggiava gli spiegò poi che tutta quella gente non parlava svizzero tedesco, bensì il vernacolo locale (“_un dialetto assai corrotto del toscano_”, secondo l’interpretazione del locandiere stesso).
Nonostante ciò il dialetto toscano, usato nelle funzioni sacre, “_suole da tutti essere inteso_”.

Non mi dilungo nel riportare altri esempi.
Mi limito solo alle conclusioni finali dell’articolo, che rettificano e precisano le tanto spesso citate parole di De Mauro, secondo le quali all’atto dell’unità d’Italia solo una percentuale minima di italiani sapeva parlare l’italiano (Roma e Toscana escluse).
Serianni fa proprie le parole di Arrigo Castellani, che nel 1982 scrive:
_Nel 1861, insomma, la lingua di Dante era normalmente usata da poco meno (o poco più) di un decimo degli italiani; poteva essere usata, all’occorrenza, da parecchi altri; doveva esser nota a larghissimi strati della popolazione._

Forse però le cose non stavano così, chi lo sa? Lasciamo un po' di spazio al dubbio.
Può essere che effettivamente, in quegli anni, un crudele e feroce oppressore (ma chi? ) abbia imposto brutalmente l'uso di una lingua sconosciuta e aliena alle masse analfabete del Veneto (e delle altre regioni italiane)...


----------



## ric.nic

Montesacro said:


> Credo che sia interessante, per chi segue questa discussione, leggere questa pubblicazione di Luca Serianni_: lingue e dialetti d’Italia nella percezione dei viaggiatori sette-ottocenteschi_.
> 
> E’ anche una lettura divertente.
> Ad esempio è particolarmente gustoso il racconto del gesuita spagnolo Lorenzo Hervàs, che alla fine del settecento si stupisce “_della gran gente svizzera che vi aveva trovata in tutte le strade_” di Bologna.
> Il locandiere della locanda in cui alloggiava gli spiegò poi che tutta quella gente non parlava svizzero tedesco, bensì il vernacolo locale (“_un dialetto assai corrotto del toscano_”, secondo l’interpretazione del locandiere stesso).
> Nonostante ciò il dialetto toscano, usato nelle funzioni sacre, “_suole da tutti essere inteso_”.
> 
> Non mi dilungo nel riportare altri esempi.
> Mi limito solo alle conclusioni finali dell’articolo, che rettificano e precisano le tanto spesso citate parole di De Mauro, secondo le quali all’atto dell’unità d’Italia solo una percentuale minima di italiani sapeva parlare l’italiano (Roma e Toscana escluse).
> Serianni fa proprie le parole di Arrigo Castellani, che nel 1982 scrive:
> _Nel 1861, insomma, la lingua di Dante era normalmente usata da poco meno (o poco più) di un decimo degli italiani; poteva essere usata, all’occorrenza, da parecchi altri; doveva esser nota a larghissimi strati della popolazione._
> 
> Forse però le cose non stavano così, chi lo sa? Lasciamo un po' di spazio al dubbio.
> Può essere che effettivamente, in quegli anni, un crudele e feroce oppressore (ma chi? ) abbia imposto brutalmente l'uso di una lingua sconosciuta e aliena alle masse analfabete del Veneto (e delle altre regioni italiane)...




Eh in quegli anni nessun dotto era ancora venuto nelle lande ignoranti e altamente analfabete del Veneto. Bisognerà aspettare qualche anno, in quanto quest'ultimo fu annesso all'Italia solo nel 1866 (peraltro con referendum-burletta, o truffa, come lo definiscono Indro Montanelli e altri storici).
Mi fermo qui se no credono che stia parlando di politica, e mi dicono che sanno dove sto andando a parare


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ric.nic said:


> .le lingue sono strumenti di scambio quindi nel momento in cui servono *vanno imparate*


Esatto, quindi nessuno ha puntato una 44 Magnum alla testa di ogni singolo veneto per imporgli di imparare l'ìtaliano o l'inglese..


----------



## Trentaduesima

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esatto, quindi nessuno ha puntato una 44 Magnum alla testa di ogni singolo veneto per imporgli di imparare l'ìtaliano o l'inglese..


Concordo.

Posso fare l' esempio della mia famiglia che ricalca quello di molti altri miei compaesani.
I nonni paterni classe 1890 (il nonno era un pubblico ufficiale) parlavano indifferentemente italiano o dialetto a seconda dell' interlocutore, stessa cosa faceva mio padre.
I nonni materni (braccianti agricoli) parlavano solo dialetto ma capivano abbastanza bene l' italiano, mia madre l' italiano lo imparò a scuola e successivamente non volle che in famiglia venisse utilizzato il dialetto.
Di conseguenza io (classe 1965) ho dovuto imparare il dialetto dai miei coetanei e adesso lo uso a seconda dell' interlocutore.
Come vedete siamo ben distanti dalla annessione del ducato di Modena e Reggio al Regno di Sardegna (anno 1860).


----------



## ric.nic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esatto, quindi nessuno ha puntato una 44 Magnum alla testa di ogni singolo veneto per imporgli di imparare l'ìtaliano o l'inglese..




Guarda di materiale a riguardo ce n'è tanto, ma solo per farti un esempio puoi leggere alcuni libri. 
Mi viene in mente ''Foibe'' o anche ''Istria allo specchio'' per dirti i primi che mi ricordo

Quello che succedeva nelle scuole era questo, per esempio:
veja.it/?p=4621


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ric.nic said:


> Guarda di materiale a riguardo ce n'è tanto, ma solo per farti un esempio puoi leggere alcuni libri.
> Mi viene in mente ''Foibe'' o anche ''Istria allo specchio'' per dirti i primi che mi ricordo
> 
> Quello che succedeva nelle scuole era questo, per esempio:
> veja.it/?p=4621



Temo tu stia facendo un poco di confusione, soprattutto a livello storico.
Le persecuzioni a sfondo razziale perpetrate da fascisti e nazisti durante la seconda guerra mondiale non hanno nulla a che vedere con la diffusione (o imposizione, come piace dire a te) dell'italiano come lingua ufficiale in Italia.
Nessun veneto è mai stato messo nei campi di concentramento perchè parlava veneto e a nessun veneto è mai stato vietato di parlare il suo dialetto con familiari, amici, o comunque in qualsiasi situazione in cui fosse possibile farlo.
Anche i più ottusi leghisti (e ti assicuro che nelle mie zone ce ne sono tanti, visto che in alcuni comuni delle province di BS e BG raggiungono il 70% dei voti) non si azzardano a dire che l'italiano è stato imposto ai lombardi, ma si limitano solo a ribadire e promuovere il fatto di essere orgogliosi di parlare _anche_ i loro dialetti.


----------



## francisgranada

Seguo un po' questo discorso infinito ... Vorrei chiedere qualcosa:

Ipoteticamente, se (quasi) tutti i "veneti" si mettesero d'accordo, sarebbe legislativamente possibile che la lingua veneta (presupponendo l'esisteza di una variante standardizzata e codificata), diventi lingua ufficiale (incluso lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari) nella regione del Veneto? 

(l'italiano si insegnerebbe obbligatoriamente, ma come seconda lingua)

Non è una proposta, solo una domanda .


----------



## ric.nic

francisgranada said:


> Seguo un po' questo discorso infinito ... Vorrei chiedere qualcosa:
> 
> Ipoteticamente, se (quasi) tutti i "veneti" si mettesero d'accordo, sarebbe legislativamente possibile che la lingua veneta (presupponendo l'esisteza di una variante standardizzata e codificata), diventi lingua ufficiale (incluso lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari) nella regione del Veneto?
> 
> (l'italiano si insegnerebbe obbligatoriamente, ma come seconda lingua)
> 
> Non è una proposta, solo una domanda .




Credo che se qualche consigliere regionale proponesse l'idea, si potrebbe fare tranquillamente...


----------



## ric.nic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Temo tu stia facendo un poco di confusione, soprattutto a livello storico.
> Le persecuzioni a sfondo razziale perpetrate da fascisti e nazisti durante la seconda guerra mondiale non hanno nulla a che vedere con la diffusione (o imposizione, come piace dire a te) dell'italiano come lingua ufficiale in Italia.
> Nessun veneto è mai stato messo nei campi di concentramento perchè parlava veneto e a nessun veneto è mai stato vietato di parlare il suo dialetto con familiari, amici, o comunque in qualsiasi situazione in cui fosse possibile farlo.
> Anche i più ottusi leghisti (e ti assicuro che nelle mie zone ce ne sono tanti, visto che in alcuni comuni delle province di BS e BG raggiungono il 70% dei voti) non si azzardano a dire che l'italiano è stato imposto ai lombardi, ma si limitano solo a ribadire e promuovere il fatto di essere orgogliosi di parlare _anche_ i loro dialetti.



1 Il libro Foibe parla dell'intero fenomeno, che si è verificato anche prima della seconda guerra mondiale. Si riporta anche come venivano trattati gli abitanti che parlavano nella loro lingua madre da una vita, e improvvisamente dovevano parlare italiano
2  Mi stai mettendo in bocca parole che non ho detto, io ti ho riportato esperienze scolastiche dei miei parenti e di quella signora di cui ti ho linkato il racconto
3 Nessuno parla di lega, non vedo cosa c'entra tirare sempre fuori questo discorso. Pensare che la lega abbia a cuore queste questioni o tenti di valorizzare le nostre tradizioni è quantomeno indice di poca informazione, la lega è soltanto uno dei tanti partiti xenofobi e raccogli-malumori che ci sono in tutto il mondo...


----------



## Montesacro

ric.nic said:


> francisgranada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seguo un po' questo discorso infinito ... Vorrei chiedere qualcosa:
> 
> Ipoteticamente, se (quasi) tutti i "veneti" si mettesero d'accordo, sarebbe legislativamente possibile che la lingua veneta (presupponendo l'esisteza di una variante standardizzata e codificata), diventi lingua ufficiale (incluso lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari) nella regione del Veneto?
> 
> (l'italiano si insegnerebbe obbligatoriamente, ma come seconda lingua)
> 
> Non è una proposta, solo una domanda .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credo che se qualche consigliere regionale proponesse l'idea, si potrebbe fare tranquillamente...
Click to expand...

 
Francisgranada, per rispondere alla tua domanda in maniera non superficiale bisognerebbe avere una conoscenza approfondita dell'impianto costituzionale della Repubblica Italiana e, in particolare, di come sono ripartite le competenze legislative tra Stato e Regioni.

Ti suggerisco di leggere l'art. 117 della costituzione italiana.

In esso vi si afferma che:
- lo Stato ha legislazione esclusiva in una serie di materie, tra le quali le norme generali sull'istruzione; 
- ci sono altre materie di legislazione concorrente Stato-Regioni, tra le quali l'istruzione, salva l’autonomia delle istituzioni scolastiche e con esclusione della istruzione e della formazione professionale;
- tutte le altre materie non specificate sono di competenza legislativa regionale.


----------



## infinite sadness

federicoft said:


> Il veneto non è mai stato considerato da nessuno una lingua, nemmeno quando l'Italia ancora non esisteva. Allo stesso modo di tutti gli altri vernacoli italiani.
> 
> Da almeno cinquecento anni, nell'Italia geografica, l'unico idioma ritenuto "lingua" (e in quanto tale utilizzato nell'amministrazione, nel commercio, nella diplomazia, nella letteratura) è il volgare illustre fiorentino, vale a dire l'italiano.
> 
> Quella dell'invasore arrivato dal nulla a cancellare la propria identità locale ed imporre una lingua straniera è un feulleiton molto in voga in questi anni, che tuttavia non ha niente di vero.


Secondo me il volgare illustre fiorentino era una lingua scritta, non una lingua parlata.
E siccome il 99% dell'Italia geografica non sapeva né leggere né scrivere, immagino che la gente comune parlasse il volgare della propria provincia.
Questo immagino anche ai tempi dell'Impero Romano, dove la conoscenza del latino classico era una prerogativa di pochi eletti, mentre la gente delle province occupate forse continuava a parlare il proprio dialetto indigeno.


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Seguo un po' questo discorso infinito ... Vorrei chiedere qualcosa:
> 
> Ipoteticamente, se (quasi) tutti i "veneti" si mettesero d'accordo, sarebbe legislativamente possibile che la lingua veneta (presupponendo l'esisteza di una variante standardizzata e codificata), diventi lingua ufficiale (incluso lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari) nella regione del Veneto?
> 
> (l'italiano si insegnerebbe obbligatoriamente, ma come seconda lingua)
> 
> Non è una proposta, solo una domanda .



Se può servire ti descrivo l'esperienza friulana. Il friulano è tutelato  per legge come  lingua minoritaria (Legge 15 Dicembre 1999, n. 482 e legge regionale 29 2007 dichiarata parzialmente incostituzionale) e per questo gode di una serie di privilegi sconosciuti a gran parte delle altre lingue locali italiane (veneto compreso). Grazie a questa normativa,  la lingua friulana può essere usata nella pubblica amministrazione, gli atti del consiglio regionale sono tradotti  in friulano, gli interventi dei consiglieri comunali, provinciali e regionali possono avvenire in friulano,  nelle scuole materne ed elementari   sono state introdotte delle ore facoltative di lingua friulana, all'Università esiste un corso di lingua e letteratura friulana,  esistono finanziamenti regionali ingenti per favorire l'uso del friulano in tutti gli ambiti possibili (giornali, tv, radio, cinema, sms (!) ecc.). Per quanto riguarda l'insegnamento nelle scuole la Corte Costituzionale ha  chiarito che le leggi regionali devono rispettare l'autonomia scolastica di ogni istituto  e quindi ha bocciato l'idea che il friulano venisse insegnato  sul principio del silenzio assenso. 
Da friulano devo ammettere che questa normativa  pur muovendosi da un principio nobile (tutela di una lingua minore) presenta degli aspetti paradossali, soprattutto rispetto ai costi di alcuni servizi di traduzione e interpretariato che potrebbero tranquillamente essere evitati (ogni friulano infatti è  allo stesso tempo italofono) a fronte del sottofinanziamento continuo di altri servizi (vedi asili ad esempio). In linea teorica anche il veneto potrebbe  ottenere lo status di lingua minoritaria  ma poi  i suoi fautori si dovrebbero muovere sempre nell'ambito di un bilinguismo italo-veneto.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito dell'uso dei dialetti, m'interesserebe sapere, se ci sono oggi (od erano nel passato) regioni d'Italia, dove il dialetto (o lingua minoritaria) abbia anche la funzione di lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari (o altre).


----------



## federicoft

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me il volgare illustre fiorentino era una lingua scritta, non una lingua parlata.
> E siccome il 99% dell'Italia geografica non sapeva né leggere né scrivere, immagino che la gente comune parlasse il volgare della propria provincia.



È giustissimo.


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Se può servire ...



Grazie, sì che può servire ... (i nostri post ci sono un po' incrociati, praticamente hai risposto anche la mia ulteriore domada su questo thread  )

Szia.


----------



## ric.nic

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me il volgare illustre fiorentino era una lingua scritta, non una lingua parlata.
> E siccome il 99% dell'Italia geografica non sapeva né leggere né scrivere, immagino che la gente comune parlasse il volgare della propria provincia.
> Questo immagino anche ai tempi dell'Impero Romano, dove la conoscenza del latino classico era una prerogativa di pochi eletti, mentre la gente delle province occupate forse continuava a parlare il proprio dialetto indigeno.



A parte i nobili istruiti (facciamo l'1% della popolazione?) il resto 99% della popolazione della penisola non aveva nessun tipo di istruzione quindi parlava la lingua che imparava dalla famiglia...quindi torniamo al fatto che prima che arrivasse l'italiano le lingue locali erano proprio lingue. Solo dopo sono state declassate a dialetto, per motivi più politici che scientifici presumo. Ma concediamo il beneficio del dubbio, onde evitare che qualcuno dica di sapere già dove si vuole andare a parare 

Pace a voi


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Bah, io continuo a chiedermi perchè "declassate". "Definite" non va bene?


----------



## ric.nic

Con dialetto credo si intenda una variante minore di una lingua, quindi non propriamente una lingua ma un suo derivato
Magari con qualche pronuncia diversa o roba simile...
D'altro canto credo che anche la lingua da cui deriva il dialetto a sua volta fosse stata anch'essa un dialetto di un'altra lingua.
Non ne veniamo più a capo


----------



## laurentius87

ric.nic said:


> *Con dialetto credo si intenda una variante minore di una lingua, quindi non propriamente una lingua ma un suo derivato*
> Magari con qualche pronuncia diversa o roba simile...
> D'altro canto credo che anche la lingua da cui deriva il dialetto a sua volta fosse stata anch'essa un dialetto di un'altra lingua.
> Non ne veniamo più a capo



No, questa non è una definizione linguisticamente corretta di dialetto. Tutt'altro.


----------



## Linnets

federicoft said:


> Non c'è nessun invasore venuto a cancellare la propria lingua. I veneti hanno sostituito l'italiano al veneto nei registri superiori perché così hanno voluto. Perché considerano l'italiano come la loro lingua madre, esattamente quanto il veneto, solo adatta ad essere utilizzata in registri diversi.


Sono d'accordo. Quando verrà presentata la traduzione della _Critica della ragion pura_ di Kant o _La teoria della relatività_ di Einstein e questi testi saranno usati in qualche università del Veneto si potrà parlare senza alcun dubbio di lingua veneta.



francisgranada said:


> Ipoteticamente, se (quasi) tutti i "veneti" si mettesero d'accordo,  sarebbe legislativamente possibile che la lingua veneta (presupponendo  l'esisteza di una variante standardizzata e codificata), diventi lingua  ufficiale (incluso lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari) nella  regione del Veneto?
> (l'italiano si insegnerebbe obbligatoriamente, ma come seconda lingua).


No, non sarebbe possibile, anche se l'italiano non è specificato come lingua ufficiale _de iure_ della Repubblica italiana (a mio avviso giustamente), _de facto_ è la lingua franca di tutta la Repubblica e insegnare alla scuola dell'obbligo in una lingua differente dal resto d'Italia creerebbe discriminazioni anticostituzionali tra gli abitanti (esistono deroghe per le zone di confine, per esempio l'Alto Adige, ufficialmente bilingue, ma è una situazione non paragonabile neppure alla lontana col Veneto).



ric.nic said:


> Nessuno parla di lega, non vedo cosa c'entra  tirare sempre fuori questo discorso. Pensare che la lega abbia a cuore  queste questioni o tenti di valorizzare le nostre tradizioni è  quantomeno indice di poca informazione, la lega è soltanto uno dei tanti  partiti xenofobi e raccogli-malumori che ci sono in tutto il  mondo...


Il leghismo non è solo Lega (così come il berlusconismo non è solo  Berlusconi). È una _forma mentis_ e molti discorsi che sono venuti fuori  in questa discussione sono d'impronta leghista, come la celticità e l'anitalianità dell'idioma veneto.



infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me il volgare illustre fiorentino era una lingua scritta, non una lingua parlata.


Era una lingua parlata nel XIII/XIV secolo dai fiorentini. Non si deve credere che le altre lingue nazionali siano nate in modo tanto differente. Se il francese fosse scaturito da una parlata pittavina o l'inglese da una dello Yorkshire, sarebbero venute fuori lingue molto differenti.



francisgranada said:


> A proposito dell'uso dei dialetti, m'interesserebe sapere, se ci sono oggi (od erano nel passato) regioni d'Italia, dove il dialetto (o lingua minoritaria) abbia anche la funzione di lingua d'insegnamento nelle scuole elementari (o altre).


Era stata proposta per la Sardegna ma, per fortuna, non è stata accolta. Un conto è la doverosa tutela degli idiomi locali, un conto è elevare un vernacolo a lingua principale di una data regione.



ric.nic said:


> Con dialetto credo si intenda una variante minore  di una lingua, quindi non propriamente una lingua ma un suo derivato
> Magari con qualche pronuncia diversa o roba simile...
> D'altro canto credo che anche la lingua da cui deriva il dialetto a sua  volta fosse stata anch'essa un dialetto di un'altra lingua.


Più che _variante minore_ di una lingua direi che non esiste una  definizione linguisticamente valida di dialetto. Tutte le proposte  (variante all'interno di un sistema linguistico mutualmente  comprensibile con le altre varianti, idioma senza un lessico specialistico o di  livello alto ecc.) sono in qualche modo insoddisfacenti. Per cui secondo me è  bene parlare di lingua quando gli abitanti di un certo posto la  percepiscono come tale e la utilizzano in _ogni_ contesto, cosa che non mi  sembra che accada in Veneto. Dirò di più. Di fatto l'italiano sta regredendo allo stato di dialetto perché è attualmente incapace di creare o riadattare parole dei lessici specialistici. Lasciando stare l'informatica, leggete un po' qui e ditemi se questo testo è scritto in italiano.


----------



## ric.nic

Linnets said:


> No, non sarebbe possibile, anche se l'italiano non è specificato come lingua ufficiale _de iure_ della Repubblica italiana (a mio avviso giustamente), _de facto_ è la lingua franca di tutta la Repubblica e insegnare alla scuola dell'obbligo in una lingua differente dal resto d'Italia creerebbe discriminazioni anticostituzionali tra gli abitanti (esistono deroghe per le zone di confine, per esempio l'Alto Adige, ufficialmente bilingue, ma è una situazione non paragonabile neppure alla lontana col Veneto).



Si insegnerebbe la lingua locale soltanto nelle regioni interessate, a  un veneto non si va certo a insegnare il piemontese e viceversa
L'italiano resterebbe comunque lingua ufficiale, chi lo ha mai messo in dubbio? Verrebbe affiancato localmente da lingue locali così come avviene per la variante del tedesco parlate in Sud Tyrol. Perché i Sudtirolesi hanno il diritto di vedersi riconosciuta la propria lingua madre, mentre veneti, siculi, sardi ecc... no? Io la vedo come una doppia ingiustizia




Linnets said:


> Il leghismo non è solo Lega (così come il berlusconismo non è solo  Berlusconi). È una _forma mentis_ e molti discorsi che sono venuti fuori  in questa discussione sono d'impronta leghista, come la celticità e l'anitalianità dell'idioma veneto.



Questa non l'ho capita, comunque il fatto che si continui a parlare di politica quando è una questione che interessa tutti i cittadini di una comunità mi fa pensare che ci sia una forma di prevenzione.
In Catalunya difendono all'estremo il catalano, eppure lì non c'è la lega, anzi i partiti indipendentisti sono quasi tutti di sinistra. Quindi torno a chiederti cosa c'entra la lega?




Linnets said:


> Era stata proposta per la Sardegna ma, per fortuna, non è stata accolta. Un conto è la doverosa tutela degli idiomi locali, un conto è elevare un vernacolo a lingua principale di una data regione.



Perchè "per fortuna"? Non vedo quale minaccia possa venire da questo fatto? Ad esempio in Lussemburgo i bambini fanno l'asilo e le elementari in lussemburghese (la lingua locale), le medie in francese e le superiori in tedesco. Sono trilingui dalla nascita e sanno anche l'inglese. Vedi qualche lato negativo nell'imparare alle elementari la lingua locale? 


Infine vi prego di non confondere la difesa, o meglio la valorizzazione delle lingue locali, come un fatto politico. Tutto ciò non ha senso in quanto una lingua è patrimonio di tutti coloro che la parlano, a prescindere dalla loro idea politica!
Questo voler uniformare tutto e tutti e questa ossessione della centralità mi ricordano tanto gli ideali dittatoriali...comunque ognuno la pensi come vuole, certo è che nessuno ha il diritto di decidere al posto di qualcun altro


----------



## Montesacro

ric.nic said:


> In Catalunya difendono all'estremo il catalano, eppure lì non c'è la lega, anzi i partiti indipendentisti sono quasi tutti di sinistra.


 
In italiano si dice Catalogna, non Catalunya.

E poi, per favore, non iniziamo a fare strambi paralleli tra la situazione del veneto in Italia e del catalano in Spagna, perché ci sono delle immense differenze (anzi, direi abissali).


----------



## ric.nic

Montesacro said:


> In italiano si dice Catalogna, non Catalunya.
> 
> E poi, per favore, non iniziamo a fare strambi paralleli tra la situazione del veneto in Italia e del catalano in Spagna, perché ci sono delle immense differenze (anzi, direi abissali).



Scusa, Catalogna 
Secondo te loro non hanno iniziato in questa maniera? A valorizzare sempre più una lingua che a metà anni 90 era parlata dal 15% dei Catalani e ora è parlata dalla stragrande maggioranza? Ripeto che ''nessuno è nato imparato'' e si comincia sempre da poco


----------



## Montesacro

Una risposta succinta.

Sia i veneti che i catalani hanno sempre parlato le loro rispettive lingue.
In Veneto (ripetiamolo ancora una volta) la lingua alta, illustre, di riferimento è sempre stata l’italiano.
In Catalogna la lingua alta, illustre, di riferimento è sempre stata il catalano (ma con un forte appannamento nel diciassettesimo e diciottesimo secolo).

Pensa al grande intellettuale Raimondo Lullo (tredicesimo secolo), che utilizzò la sua lingua materna (ma anche il latino) per comporre scritti di carattere religioso- filosofico (la filosofia e la religione, materie auliche per eccellenza, in una lingua volgare!).

Pensa ad Andreu Feber, che visse attorno al 1400, autore della prima traduzione in un’altra lingua della Divina Commedia.

_Quant nós legim aquell amorós ris_
_ésser bessat de son leal amant,_
_aquest, qui may de mi no fos divís,_
_la boca me bessà tot tremolant._
_Galeot fo lo libre e qui l'escrís._
_E aquell jorn no·n legim plus avant._

(Bello, vero? Oggi mi sento un romanticone...)

E pensa pure al fatto che nello Statuto della Generalitat si dice chiaramente che il catalano è l’unica _llengua propia_ del Paese, e che quindi il castigliano, pur essendo naturalmente anch’esso ufficiale, è da considerarsi lingua straniera (e del resto cominciò a essere conosciuto e impiegato in Catalogna solo diverso tempo dopo l’unione delle due corone di Castiglia e Aragona avvenuta nel 1492).

Forse i veneti hanno mai considerato l’italiano una lingua straniera? Forse i veneti considerano oggigiorno l’italiano una lingua straniera?


----------



## ric.nic

Montesacro said:


> Una risposta succinta.
> 
> Sia i veneti che i catalani hanno sempre parlato le loro rispettive lingue.
> In Veneto (ripetiamolo ancora una volta) la lingua alta, illustre, di riferimento è sempre stata l’italiano.
> In Catalogna la lingua alta, illustre, di riferimento è sempre stata il catalano (ma con un forte appannamento nel diciassettesimo e diciottesimo secolo).
> 
> Pensa al grande intellettuale Raimondo Lullo (tredicesimo secolo), che utilizzò la sua lingua materna (ma anche il latino) per comporre scritti di carattere religioso- filosofico (la filosofia e la religione, materie auliche per eccellenza, in una lingua volgare!).
> 
> Pensa ad Andreu Feber, che visse attorno al 1400, autore della prima traduzione in un’altra lingua della Divina Commedia.
> 
> _Quant nós legim aquell amorós ris_
> _ésser bessat de son leal amant,_
> _aquest, qui may de mi no fos divís,_
> _la boca me bessà tot tremolant._
> _Galeot fo lo libre e qui l'escrís._
> _E aquell jorn no·n legim plus avant._
> 
> (Bello, vero? Oggi mi sento un romanticone...)
> 
> E pensa pure al fatto che nello Statuto della Generalitat si dice chiaramente che il catalano è l’unica _llengua propia_ del Paese, e che quindi il castigliano, pur essendo naturalmente anch’esso ufficiale, è da considerarsi lingua straniera (e del resto cominciò a essere conosciuto e impiegato in Catalogna solo diverso tempo dopo l’unione delle due corone di Castiglia e Aragona avvenuta nel 1492).
> 
> Forse i veneti hanno mai considerato l’italiano una lingua straniera? Forse i veneti considerano oggigiorno l’italiano una lingua straniera?




Tu sei convinto che io tratti l'italiano come lingua straniera, ma mi  pare di non aver mai detto una cosa del genere. A me non dispiace  saperla parlare e scrivere, oltre alla mia lingua madre che è il veneto!  
La popolazione comunque, non ha mai parlato in italiano fino a meno di 100 anni fa (scritto non ne parliamo) e il veneziano era una lingua franca del commercio (esistono dei trattati tra Russia e Francia scritti in russo francese e veneziano). Quindi minimo fino al 1866, per il popolo, l'italiano era un concetto sconosciuto. Che poi sia stato introdotto è un altro discorso, ma ormai è acqua passata chi ci pensa più?

Capitolo Catalogna. Secondo il testo statutario del 2006 il catalano è l'unica lingua nazionale (nazione catalana), ma alla fine di questa estate l'equivalente della corte costituzionale spagnola ha bocciato questa bozza. Quindi di fatto non viene applicata ancora.

Io sto esponendo dei fatti e proponendo che ad esempio anche il veneto venga insegnato nella scuola primaria, per valorizzare la nostra lingua che altrimenti verrebbe considerata una cosa priva di significato.
Quello che non capisco è come può pretendere una persona che in Veneto non ci abita, di sostituirsi ai cittadini veneti e di decidere per loro? Se il veneto deve essere insegnato o meno la decisione è soltanto di chi in Veneto è residente, ci vive e ci lavora, indipendentemente dal luogo di nascita o dalla provenienza.
Abbiamo forse qualche diritto in meno dei Catalani o Sudtirolesi di vederci riconosciuta la nostra lingua?
Dalle risposte che leggo qua dentro inorridisco!


----------



## federicoft

I veneti non solo hanno tutti i diritti di scegliere da sé, ma tale scelta la hanno già fatta. E la scelta è parlare italiano nei registri alti e parlare veneto in quelli familiari e informali. Da tale scelta ne discende che in Veneto l'unica lingua scritta, l'unica lingua veicolare dell'istruzione, è l'italiano. Per stessa scelta dei veneti. Scelta che, peraltro, non è stata una decisione estemporanea di qualcuno senza nessun fondamento storico, ma si inserisce perfettamente in un solco lunghissimo che fa risalire ad inizio Cinquecento l'affermazione della lingua italiana quale lingua illustre su tutti gli altri volgari della penisola.

Chi si è mai sostituito ai cittadini veneti? Se i cittadini veneti la pensassero diversamente, certamente le leggi di questo stato, che è ancora una repubblica democratica, ne terrebbero conto. I veneti eleggono autonomamente le loro istituzioni di autogoverno locale - dalle giunte comunali a quelle provinciali a quella regionale. Inoltre eleggono un dodicesimo di tutti i deputati e i senatori della Repubblica.

Il veneto non gode di riconoscimento ufficiale semplicemente perché così sta bene ai veneti (cioè ovviamente, alla loro maggioranza). È inutile continuare ad inventarsi nemici inesistenti ed imposizioni mai avvenute.


----------



## ric.nic

federicoft said:


> I veneti non solo hanno tutti i diritti di scegliere da sé, ma tale scelta la hanno già fatta. E la scelta è parlare italiano nei registri alti e parlare veneto in quelli familiari e informali. Da tale scelta ne discende che in Veneto l'unica lingua scritta, l'unica lingua veicolare dell'istruzione, è l'italiano. Per stessa scelta dei veneti. Scelta che, peraltro, non è una decisione estemporanea di qualcuno ma si inserisce perfettamente in un solco lunghissimo che fa risalire ad inizio Cinquecento l'affermazione della lingua italiana su tutti gli altri volgari.
> 
> Chi si è mai sostituito ai cittadini veneti? Se i cittadini veneti la pensassero diversamente, certamente le leggi di questo stato, che è ancora una repubblica democratica, ne terrebbero conto. I veneti eleggono autonomamente le loro istituzioni di autogoverno locale - dalle giunte comunali a quelle provinciali a quella regionale. Inoltre eleggono un dodicesimo di tutti i deputati e i senatori della Repubblica.
> 
> Il Veneto non gode di riconoscimento ufficiale semplicemente perché così sta bene ai veneti (cioè ovviamente, alla loro maggioranza). È inutile continuare ad inventarsi nemici inesistenti ed imposizioni mai avvenute.



Le proposte di legge in regione sono state fatte, ma sono state tutte bocciate dagli stessi consiglieri regionali che avevano promesso di prendersene cura.
Se le aspettative dei cittadini sono state tradite, tuttavia continuano ad eleggere gli stessi, sono cavoli loro ma c'è molta spinta perché si vada avanti con riconoscimento e insegnamento.
Io inorridisco quando leggo che la gente ''spera'' che non siano riconosciute le lingue minoritarie e che vogliono assolutamente che venga insegnato SOLO l'italiano per chissà quali paure.

Poi sul fatto che l'italia sia un paese democratico e che le leggi tengano conto dei cittadini francamente ho i miei dubbi, comunque io le mie idee le ho espresse e non mi interessa cosa pensano gli altri abitanti della penisola 
E' inutile cercare di spiegare certe cose a chi non vuole o non può capire perché non parla due lingue fin dalla nascita


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Le proposte di legge in regione sono state fatte, ma sono state tutte bocciate dagli stessi consiglieri regionali che avevano promesso di prendersene cura.



Si chiama democrazia. 
Il giorno in cui gli elettori veneti eleggeranno consiglieri regionali che credono che il veneto debba essere tutelato ed insegnato, certamente tali proposte di legge passeranno.

Ma ho come l'impressione che per la maggior parte dei veneti problemi come la sicurezza, il lavoro, la competitività delle loro imprese, l'educazione, l'università, la ricerca scientifica, le pensioni, le tasse vengano molto prima della pretesa di una minoranza di agitare la lingua a feticcio identitario.



> Se le aspettative dei cittadini sono state tradite, tuttavia continuano ad eleggere gli stessi, sono cavoli loro


Su questo non posso fare altro che dichiararmi d'accordo.
Posto che le aspettative dei cittadini siano realmente queste.



> Io inorridisco quando leggo che la gente ''spera'' che non siano riconosciute le lingue minoritarie e che vogliono assolutamente che venga insegnato SOLO l'italiano per chissà quali paure.


Personalmente, non spero nulla.
Prendo atto che l'assetto attuale va bene agli stessi veneti e respingo le insinuazioni che esso sia dovuto a chissà quale imposizione perpetrata da chissà chi.

Altresì credo che, fino a prova contraria, i tentativi di parificare il veneto all'italiano in tutti i contesti della vita pubblica non abbiano niente di realmente democratico e non rispecchino la reale volontà dei veneti.

Se i veneti la pensassero diversamente e considerassero il veneto una lingua alla stessa stregua dell'italiano non avrei niente da obiettare. 



> Poi sul fatto che l'italia sia un paese democratico e che le leggi tengano conto dei cittadini francamente ho i miei dubbi, comunque io le mie idee le ho espresse e non mi interessa cosa pensano gli altri abitanti della penisola


Se metti in dubbio che l'Italia non sia uno stato veramente democratico raggiungiamo ipso facto un nuovo punto di minimo in questo dialogo.

La democrazia è una cosa seria. Chi non apprezza la fortuna che ha a vivere in un paese democratico probabilmente la democrazia non la merita.



> E' inutile cercare di spiegare certe cose a chi non vuole o non può capire perché non parla due lingue fin dalla nascita


Ti consiglio di non esprimere giudizi su persone che non conosci. È nel tuo interesse.


----------



## elena73

federicoft said:


> Ilunghissimo che fa risalire ad inizio Cinquecento l'affermazione della lingua italiana quale lingua illustre su tutti gli altri volgari della penisola.



Vorrei ricordare che le stamperie veneziane del '500 sono fra le più importanti e prestigiose nella produzione delle cinquecentine IN VOLGARE!!!
Evidentemente era pacifico che la lingua franca per letterati/studenti/studiosi fosse appunto il volgare..

E comunque ric.nic, tu dici che la politica non c'entra, ma sei davvero convinto che sia *solo* questione dell'affiancamento linguistico del veneto all'italiano? O questo è solo il primo passo verso forme diverse di autodeterminazione? 

Ti cito: Quello che non capisco è come può pretendere una persona che in Veneto  non ci abita, di sostituirsi ai cittadini veneti e di decidere per loro?

Questa, giusta o meno (intendo), mi suona come un'affermazione di carattere generico-politico...

_Comunque sarebbe davvero interessante sapere cosa pensano su questo argomento anche altri veneti..._


----------



## Adriatico

Forse sarebbe interesante l'opinione della prof. Valeria Della Valle sui dialetti:

«_Per gli italiani, a differenza di altre nazioni europee, la conquista  di una lingua comune è stata un processo lungo, faticoso e prezioso. Se  facciamo ora il processo inverso, ognuno torna al proprio dialetto,  rimette i paletti intorno al suo recinto, è come se non appartenessimo  più a una nazione unita. Nel 2011 si celebrano i 150 anni dell’Unità  d’Italia. E come li celebriamo? Così? Insegnando dialetti? È una scelta  antistorica. Comunque, ripeto, una pagliacciata_».


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Adriatico said:


> _. Se  facciamo ora il processo inverso, ognuno torna al proprio dialetto,  rimette i paletti intorno al suo recinto, è come se non appartenessimo  più a una nazione unita._



Questo è esattamente quello che certa gente vorebbe che succedesse.
Le stesse persone che vogliono andare all'ufficio anagrafe del loro comune di appartenenza e parlare in dialetto col personale e visto che, fortunatamente, non possono farlo, si atteggiano a vittime di Garibaldi.


----------



## Linnets

ric.nic said:


> L'italiano resterebbe comunque lingua ufficiale, chi lo ha mai messo in dubbio?


In questa discussione è stata proposta la sostituzione dell'italiano nell'educazione elementare.



ric.nic said:


> Perché i Sudtirolesi hanno il diritto di vedersi riconosciuta la propria lingua madre, mentre veneti, siculi, sardi ecc... no? Io la vedo come una doppia ingiustizia


Semplicemente perché gli altoatesini usano il tedesco anche quando parlano di filosofia e di fisica quantistica. Non mi risulta che lo facciano i veneti.



ric.nic said:


> Quindi torno a chiederti cosa c'entra la lega?


Prima dell'avvento della Lega nessuno diceva che le popolazioni del Nord Italia eranno "celtiche", "longobarde" o "venetiche", tutt'al più si diceva che _certe _caratteristiche dei dialetti romanzi settentrionali potevano essere state ereditate dalle lingue di sostrato o superstrato. È curioso notare come, mentre in ambito accademico le teorie sostratiste sono state fortemente ridimensionate, in ambito "comune" non si è mai parlato così tanto (e spesso a casaccio) di sostrati linguistici.



ric.nic said:


> Perchè "per fortuna"? Non vedo quale minaccia possa venire da questo fatto? Ad esempio in Lussemburgo i bambini fanno l'asilo e le elementari in lussemburghese (la lingua locale), le medie in francese e le superiori in tedesco. Sono trilingui dalla nascita e sanno anche l'inglese. Vedi qualche lato negativo nell'imparare alle elementari la lingua locale?


Io la farei studiare nella scuola secondaria, non alle elementari, dove si dovrebbe studiare solo italiano e inglese.



ric.nic said:


> Infine vi prego di non confondere la difesa, o meglio la valorizzazione delle lingue locali, come un fatto politico.


Il 99% delle volte che si richiede la "valorizzazione" delle lingue locali è per motivi politici: già il fatto che is parli di _lingue_ e non di _dialetti_ la dice lunga.



ric.nic said:


> Secondo te loro non hanno iniziato in questa maniera? A valorizzare sempre più una lingua che a metà anni 90 era parlata dal 15% dei Catalani e ora è parlata dalla stragrande maggioranza? Ripeto che ''nessuno è nato imparato'' e si comincia sempre da poco


I catalani parlano la loro lingua da secoli in tutti gli ambiti. Ti risulta che sia mai stata pubblicata quelche opera scientifica in veneto?



Montesacro said:


> Pensa al grande intellettuale Raimondo Lullo (tredicesimo secolo), che utilizzò la sua lingua materna (ma anche il latino) per comporre scritti di carattere religioso- filosofico (la filosofia e la religione, materie auliche per eccellenza, in una lingua volgare!).


Appunto.



ric.nic said:


> E' inutile cercare di spiegare certe cose a chi non vuole o non può capire perché non parla due lingue fin dalla nascita.


Due lingue tanto differenti che basta mettere al veneto di pianura qualche vocale in fondo e cambiare qualche lettera per ottenere un testo quasi toscano.



elena73 said:


> Vorrei ricordare che le stamperie veneziane del '500 sono fra le più importanti e prestigiose nella produzione delle cinquecentine IN VOLGARE!!!


Precisiamo: _volgare toscano_. Quello che venne poi riconosciuto come italiano letterario prima dell'Unità d'Italia. Vorrei anche citare l'umanista Pietro Bembo, veneziano che dette un grande contributo alla questione della lingua italiana con le sue _Prose nelle quali si ragiona della volgar lingua_.


----------



## elena73

Linnets said:


> I
> Precisiamo: _volgare toscano_.



Sì chiaro, quello intendevo. Sono stati fatti anche dei calcoli percentuali... Il 70% dei libri stampati a Venezia nel '500 erano in volgare (toscano, certo). 

P.S. Già che ci sono vorrei dire a ric.nic: sicuramente l'episodio che hai raccontato su tuo nonno all'epoca del fascismo è stato pesante. 
Ricordati comunque che il fascismo è stata una dittatura per TUTTI (salvo chi, ad esempio, ci credeva davvero, mah..) e che la violenza e le prevaricazioni erano all'ordine del giorno,* per un motivo o per un altro*, non solo da voi...  Insomma: "unn'è stato un periodo simpatico..."


----------



## marco.cur

Tornando alle considerazioni linguistiche, giusto per interrompere l'interessante battibecco.

A mio avviso alla fine dell'800 la lingua italiana non era di dominio esclusivo delle persone colte, ma era conosciuta anche dai ceti meno istruiti, anche se non veniva parlata nè tantomeno scritta o letta.

Circa quarant'anni fa (anni '60) non era infrequente trovare nel mondo pastorale (nel senso di pastori di pecore, non di uomini) persone ultranovantenni che erano in grado di recitare a memoria interi passi della Divina Commedia.


----------



## ric.nic

elena73 said:


> Vorrei ricordare che le stamperie veneziane del '500 sono fra le più importanti e prestigiose nella produzione delle cinquecentine IN VOLGARE!!!
> Evidentemente era pacifico che la lingua franca per letterati/studenti/studiosi fosse appunto il volgare..
> 
> E comunque ric.nic, tu dici che la politica non c'entra, ma sei davvero convinto che sia *solo* questione dell'affiancamento linguistico del veneto all'italiano? O questo è solo il primo passo verso forme diverse di autodeterminazione?
> 
> Ti cito: Quello che non capisco è come può pretendere una persona che in Veneto  non ci abita, di sostituirsi ai cittadini veneti e di decidere per loro?
> 
> Questa, giusta o meno (intendo), mi suona come un'affermazione di carattere generico-politico...
> 
> _Comunque sarebbe davvero interessante sapere cosa pensano su questo argomento anche altri veneti..._



Ben venga l'autodeterminazione, è un diritto di tutti i popoli.
Sancito dal Trattato di New York, dal Trattato di Helsinki, e ratificato anche dallo stato italiano
Non c'è costituzione che tenga sul diritto internazionale e sulla carta dei diritti dell'uomo


----------



## ric.nic

Adriatico said:


> Forse sarebbe interesante l'opinione della prof. Valeria Della Valle sui dialetti:
> 
> «_Per gli italiani, a differenza di altre nazioni europee, la conquista  di una lingua comune è stata un processo lungo, faticoso e prezioso. Se  facciamo ora il processo inverso, ognuno torna al proprio dialetto,  rimette i paletti intorno al suo recinto, è come se non appartenessimo  più a una nazione unita. Nel 2011 si celebrano i 150 anni dell’Unità  d’Italia. E come li celebriamo? Così? Insegnando dialetti? È una scelta  antistorica. Comunque, ripeto, una pagliacciata_».



Bella opinione questa professoressa. Non solo non dice che l'italia è solo uno stato e non sarà mai una nazione unita, in quanto al suo interno ci sono più nazioni. Inoltre parla dell'unità d'italia, quando nel 1861 mancava tutto il quadrante nord-est. Insegnando l'italiano invece sarebbe un modo migliore di festeggiare? Sono opinioni personali. Come lei ha le sue così gli altri hanno le loro, e non sono certo da offendere in quel modo. Tipico dei professoroni italiani.


----------



## elena73

ric.nic said:


> Ben venga l'autodeterminazione, è un diritto di tutti i popoli.


Questo a conferma delle teorie 'sociolinguistiche' di cui parlavamo


----------



## ric.nic

elena73 said:


> Questo a conferma delle teorie 'sociolinguistiche' di cui parlavamo



Ovviamente 
Ma identitario non vuol dire razzista o tantomeno leghista, come qualche persona poco informata sostiene


----------



## ric.nic

Linnets said:


> Semplicemente perché gli altoatesini usano il tedesco anche quando parlano di filosofia e di fisica quantistica. Non mi risulta che lo facciano i veneti.



Quindi hanno più diritto di noi di parlare il loro dialetto e vederselo riconosciuto come lingua ufficiale insieme all'italiano?
Non ti risulta perché non lo puoi sapere, ma questo non vuol dire che quando parlo di ingegneria o fisica quantistica con i miei colleghi non parli in veneto. In veneto si può fare qualsiasi tipo di discorso e come in italiano in tedesco o in francese, basta inserire i termini inglesi dove servono  



Linnets said:


> Prima dell'avvento della Lega nessuno diceva che le popolazioni del Nord Italia eranno "celtiche", "longobarde" o "venetiche", tutt'al più si diceva che _certe _caratteristiche dei dialetti romanzi settentrionali potevano essere state ereditate dalle lingue di sostrato o superstrato. È curioso notare come, mentre in ambito accademico le teorie sostratiste sono state fortemente ridimensionate, in ambito "comune" non si è mai parlato così tanto (e spesso a casaccio) di sostrati linguistici.
> 
> Io la farei studiare nella scuola secondaria, non alle elementari, dove si dovrebbe studiare solo italiano e inglese.
> 
> 
> Il 99% delle volte che si richiede la "valorizzazione" delle lingue locali è per motivi politici: già il fatto che is parli di _lingue_ e non di _dialetti_ la dice lunga.



Quando si richiede la valorizzazione è perché effettivamente dispiace perdere la propria identità. Che poi venga strumentalizzata a scopi politici è un altro paio di maniche. Certamente il riconoscersi in una lingua comune fa in modo che ci si renda conto di essere una comunità, in qualche modo differente dalle altre. Non lo vedo assolutamente un fatto negativo. Trovo che sia più negativo l'essere tutti conformi e standardizzati




Linnets said:


> I catalani parlano la loro lingua da secoli in tutti gli ambiti. Ti risulta che sia mai stata pubblicata quelche opera scientifica in veneto?



Hai mai sentito parlare di Galileo Galilei? Dove pensi che sia andato a studiare per mettere a punto il metodo sperimentale? A Firenze o a Roma? Ha dovuto trovare rifugio nell'università di Padova, in quanto solo la Serenissima garantiva libertà di pensiero e di ricerca scientifica, al contrario degli stati in cui era molto presente la chiesa. Così come decine di altri studiosi da tutto il mondo, che si recavano a Padova per studiare l'anatomia l'astronomia la fisica e quant'altro. Le loro opere erano pubblicate in latino, che era la lingua degli scienziati, un po' come ora lo è l'inglese





Linnets said:


> Due lingue tanto differenti che basta mettere al veneto di pianura qualche vocale in fondo e cambiare qualche lettera per ottenere un testo quasi toscano.



Stai dicendo cose non vere, cambia per esempio la costruzione della frase e solo alcuni vocaboli sono similari
Se cerchi su internet troverai molti libri di grammatica e lessico veneto. Inoltre si trova anche la GVU, grafia veneta unitaria.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ric.nic said:


> Ben venga l'autodeterminazione, è un diritto di tutti i popoli.



Ma l'autodeterminazione in base a cosa? In base al dialetto o alla lingua che si parla?
Quindi i veneto-parlanti avrebbero diritto all'utoderteminazione in quanto tutti parlano veneto?
E il passo sucessivo? I veronesi vogliono liberarsi della tirannia del popolo veneto, oppressore che li ha obbligati a mescolarsi coi vicentini (tutti mangiagatti), coi padovani ..il popolo veronese, in base al fatto che parla veronese e non semplicemente veneto, vuole la secessione?
E poi? E poi naturalmente quelli di Villafranca, stanchi di dover mescolare il loro sangue nobile col la plebaglia veronese, vogliono autodeterminarsi anche loro..Benissimo, facciamo l'autodeterminazione di tutti quelli che parlano il "villafranchese".
Basta? noo..Quelli della frazione Dossobuono di Villafranca vogliono anche loro autodeterminarsi.
Alla fine sai che succede?
Elio (quello delle storie tese) ha un cugino che " è  preoccupante e _parla_ coi _rutti ": _tutta la sua famiglia parla coi rutti e in quanto rutto-parlanti, si vogliono autodeterminare anche loro, vogliono la loro moneta, il loro parlamento e vogliono comunicare col messo comunale di Ruttolandia ovviamente solo a rutti.
D'altronde, perchè parlare in italiano quando si può ruttare? 

Tutto questo un po' per sdrammatizzare, un po' per farti rendere conto che l'equazione "una dialetto = un popolo" fa ridere ai giorni nostri 

PS: la storiellina ha come tema il veneto perchè tu insisti sul veneto, ma può essere applicata a qualsiasi regione d'italia (anche se non ho mai sentito che quelli di Frosinone, di Taranto, di Savona, di Pisa etc vogliono l'autodeterminazione..)


----------



## ric.nic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ma l'autodeterminazione in base a cosa? In base al dialetto o alla lingua che si parla?
> Quindi i veneto-parlanti avrebbero diritto all'utoderteminazione in quanto tutti parlano veneto?
> E il passo sucessivo? I veronesi vogliono liberarsi della tirannia del popolo veneto, oppressore che li ha obbligati a mescolarsi coi vicentini (tutti mangiagatti), coi padovani ..il popolo veronese, in base al fatto che parla veronese e non semplicemente veneto, vuole la secessione?
> E poi? E poi naturalmente quelli di Villafranca, stanchi di dover mescolare il loro sangue nobile col la plebaglia veronese, vogliono autodeterminarsi anche loro..Benissimo, facciamo l'autodeterminazione di tutti quelli che parlano il "villafranchese".
> Basta? noo..Quelli della frazione Dossobuono di Villafranca vogliono anche loro autodeterminarsi.
> Alla fine sai che succede?
> Elio (quello delle storie tese) ha un cugino che " è  preoccupante e _parla_ coi _rutti ": _tutta la sua famiglia parla coi rutti e in quanto rutto-parlanti, si vogliono autodeterminare anche loro.
> 
> Tutto questo un po' per sdrammatizzare, un po' per farti rendere conto che l'equazione "una dialetto = un popolo" fa ridere ai giorni nostri



Quello che fa ridere è sentire discorsi come questo  
Soprattutto perché dal dopoguerra ad oggi il numero di stati è quasi triplicato, grazie al principio dell'autodeterminazione. 
Il classico discorso di chi non ha capito che una comunità per autodeterminarsi ha bisogno soltanto di consultarsi e una volta che si è riconosciuta nessuno le può impedire di costituirsi stato indipendente e sovrano. E che gli stati che stanno meglio al mondo sono quelli più piccoli.
Credimi che i veronesi padovani e villafranchesi avrebbero molto interesse a stare uniti in uno stato federale e pienamente inserito in Europa. Certamente più interesse di adesso, dato che un cittadino veneto, dalle ultime statistiche, viene tassato per 11 euro al giorno col fatto di restare in italia. A un cittadino lombardo costa anche di più. 
Ora direte che sto parlando a caso ecc ecc ma andate a leggervi i numeri, chè io non ho tempo di tirarveli fuori

Il fatto che parli dei popoli e del diritto internazionale come ''storielline'' mi fa capire molte cose. Ma non perdo nemmeno tempo a risponderti 
Goditi l'italia unita finché dura, sappi che non sarà nessun partito a dividerla, ma i cittadini stessi

Ma adesso stiamo andando nella politica, non vorrei mai che i moderatori mi cancellassero i post.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ric.nic said:


> Quello che fa ridere è sentire discorsi come questo



Il fatto è che quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto con l'intenzione di far ridere 
Mentre quello che hai appena scritto tu (che fa altrettanto ridere) potrebbe benissimo averlo scritto "il trota" 
Ripensandoci devo ammettere che il trota non sarebbe in grado di scrivere in italiano, quindi ritiro l'irriverente paragone.


> Soprattutto perché dal dopoguerra ad oggi il numero di stati è quasi triplicato, grazie al principio dell'autodeterminazione.
> Il classico discorso di chi non ha capito che una comunità per autodeterminarsi ha bisogno soltanto di consultarsi e una volta che si è riconosciuta nessuno le può impedire di costituirsi stato indipendente e sovrano. E che gli stati che stanno meglio al mondo sono quelli più piccoli.
> Credimi che i veronesi padovani e villafranchesi avrebbero molto interesse a stare uniti in uno stato federale e pienamente inserito in Europa. Certamente più interesse di adesso, dato che un cittadino veneto, dalle ultime statistiche, viene tassato per 11 euro al giorno col fatto di restare in italia. A un cittadino lombardo costa anche di più.
> Ora direte che sto parlando a caso ecc ecc ma andate a leggervi i numeri, chè io non ho tempo di tirarveli fuori
> 
> Il fatto che parli dei popoli e del diritto internazionale come ''storielline'' mi fa capire molte cose. Ma non perdo nemmeno tempo a risponderti
> Goditi l'italia unita finché dura, sappi che non sarà nessun partito a dividerla, ma i cittadini stessi
> 
> Ma adesso stiamo andando nella politica, non vorrei mai che i moderatori mi cancellassero i post.


----------



## ric.nic

Non facciamo ulteriore pubblicità a tali personaggi o partiti politici, è un forum di lingua!


----------



## Montesacro

ric.nic said:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di Galileo Galilei? Dove pensi che sia andato a studiare per mettere a punto il metodo sperimentale? A Firenze o a Roma? Ha dovuto trovare rifugio nell'università di Padova, in quanto solo la Serenissima garantiva libertà di pensiero e di ricerca scientifica, al contrario degli stati in cui era molto presente la chiesa. Così come decine di altri studiosi da tutto il mondo, che si recavano a Padova per studiare l'anatomia l'astronomia la fisica e quant'altro. Sì, sono d'accordo, quello che scrivi è essenzialmente vero. Ma che c'entra? Le loro opere erano pubblicate in latino, che era la lingua degli scienziati, un po' come ora lo è l'inglese



Mi limito, per stanchezza, a rettificare solo questo punto.
Galileo scrisse la maggior parte delle sue opere, tra le quali "il saggiatore" e il celeberrimo "dialogo dei massimi sistemi", in italiano.
Posso sbagliarmi, ma credo che l'unico lavoro importante di Galileo scritto in latino sia il "sidereus nuncius".


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Bella opinione questa professoressa. Non solo non dice che l'italia è solo uno stato e non sarà mai una nazione unita, in quanto al suo interno ci sono più nazioni. Inoltre parla dell'unità d'italia, quando nel 1861 mancava tutto il quadrante nord-est.



Vedo che dopo molti messaggi di rifiuti sdegnati dell'accusa di avere qualsivoglia intento politico (peraltro senza che nessuno lo avesse mai lasciato intendere), ormai hai smesso ogni imbarazzo e hai cominciato a cavalcare entusiasticamente tutti gli slogan più triti di questa nuova ondata di etnonazionalismi della propria provincia. L'Italia non è una nazione, è composta di più nazioni, la sua fondazione immagino sia stata la conseguenza di un torto storico, questi italiani (chi sono?) vengono a cancellare la nostra identità e ad imporre la loro lingua e via andare.

Affermazioni che sono il nulla assoluto, che non hanno dietro nessun contenuto o nessuna idea ragionata, fatte in spregio a secoli di storia letteraria e di coscienza nazionale comune. Ribadisco: trenta anni fa era impossibile esporre tali teorie in un qualunque consesso di persone istruite. Si sarebbe guadagnata soltanto una pioggia di risate e di prese in giro. Lo sdoganamento di queste teorie senza capo né coda è veramente sintomo del fallimento del sistema educativo di questo paese. Occuparsi di questi fatti anziché delle cose che contano veramente per rendere il posto in cui viviamo un posto più giusto e migliore è invece sintomo del baratro in cui sta precipitando questo paese tout court.


----------



## elena73

Guardando la cosa diciamo dall'esterno, in modo imparziale: se una persona esprime idee 'secessionistiche', beh siamo in democrazia, se uno la pensa così... (non c'è modo di convincerlo, e non credo assolutamente che si tratti di un caso isolato, questo lo sappiamo tutti).
Quello che trovo sia scorretto è la 'manipolazione ideologica' che viene messa in atto per giustificare questo tipo di idee, sia in termini di 'rimaneggiamento del passato' in una direzione piuttosto che in un altra ('sta questione celtica, ad esempio, o l'idea dell'imposizione 'militarizzata' della lingua, o cose similari) sia in termini di 'creare un giustificativo idealistico/morale' alla scelta che si vuole mettere in atto.

Mi spiego... io non credo che sia una questione di 'fallimento del sistema educativo', da un lato, o delle panzane idoelogiche che vengono create ad arte.... qua, secondo me, è una questione di *meri calcoli economici*, con la *recessione economica* a soffiare sulle ceneri del malcontento. Opinione personale, ovviamente.


----------



## annapo

Quando ero piccola io, negli anni '70, le persone adulte, specie in famiglia o fra amici, parlavano in dialetto. Ciò prescindeva tutto sommato dalla classe sociale, ed era vero anche per persone che avevano una istruzione superiore o universitaria. Ricordo che il medico di famiglia salutava mio nonno in italiano, ma dopo le prime due o tre frasi di convenevoli, passavano entrambi al dialetto. Questo non era vero per le nuove generazioni. A scuola ci insegnavano che il dialetto era una cosa brutta e cattiva, che era da ignoranti e che bisognava provarne vergogna.

A posteriori devo dire che la reputo una grande cretinata. Al momento dell'unificazione d'italia esistevano una marea di dialetti nel paese, che rappresentavano un patrimonio linguistico comunque da preservare, non da distruggere. 

Non parlo di cancellare l'italiano o sostituirlo con il dialetto, questa sarebbe insensato, ma visto che in tanti luoghi il "bilinguismo" è protetto e sostenuto, non demonizzato, non vedo perchè in certe zone d'Italia non si possa fare. 

Io capisco bene il dialetto della mia città e quello della città dei miei nonni. Lo parlo anche, ma poco. Questa estate ho finalmente trovato una bellissima grammatica del mio dialetto, e di tanto in tanto vado a verificare le mie conoscenze e i miei dubbi. 

Il dialetto può arricchire, se non altro ci salva da questo appiattimento inguistico sostenuto dal predominio televisivo.


----------



## Ludwig_

mi sento di intervenire:

Io non parlo alcun dialetto, perchè nella mia famiglia nessuno ha mai parlato dialetto, ma comprendo i dialetti emiliani. sono d'accordo che i dialetti siano parte del patrimonio culturale del nostro paese. Però sono contrario all'idea di insegnarli a scuola. Il dialetto è lingua parlata, lingua quotidiana: ha ragione d'essere se vissuta nella quotidianità delle regioni e dei paesi. Se i dialetti vanno morendo - perchè sempre meno persone li parlano preferendogli l'Italiano, questo fa parte dell'ordine delle cose (le lingue nascono e muoiono); non vedo alcuna ragione di tenerle artificialemente in vita.

In secondo luogo: trovo abbastanza ridicolo che nel nostro paese davvero pochi (rispetto ad altri paesi europei) parlaio inglese, e stiamo qui a fare polemiche sui dialetti. Trovo molto più importante e utile imparare l'inglese piuttosto che i dialetti.


----------



## annapo

Ludwig_ said:


> mi sento di intervenire:
> 
> In secondo luogo: trovo abbastanza ridicolo che nel nostro paese davvero pochi (rispetto ad altri paesi europei) parlaio inglese, e stiamo qui a fare polemiche sui dialetti. Trovo molto più importante e utile imparare l'inglese piuttosto che i dialetti.


 

Ma perchè si deve sempre scegliere? O l'inglese o il dialetto o l'italiano, o l'olandese etc? Perchè una persona normodotata e sana di mente deve parlare solo una o al massimo due lingue? Il cervello mica si consuma...


----------



## Ludwig_

annapo said:


> Ma perchè si deve sempre scegliere? O l'inglese o il dialetto o l'italiano, o l'olandese etc? Perchè una persona normodotata e sana di mente deve parlare solo una o al massimo due lingue? Il cervello mica si consuma...


 
Non dico che si debba scegliere. Commentavo sulle proposte di insegnare i dialetti a scuola: e io dico: meglio aumentare le ore di inglese.

Poi, nel caso specifico. I poliglotti sono una rarità.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

annapo said:


> Ma perchè si deve sempre scegliere? O l'inglese o il dialetto o l'italiano, o l'olandese etc? Perchè una persona normodotata e sana di mente deve parlare solo una o al massimo due lingue? Il cervello mica si consuma...



Assolutamente d'accordo!
Come cittadini italiani abbiamo il dovere morale di parlare la nostra lingua (l'italiano..) il meglio possibile.
Io parlo il mio dialetto senza problemi (nelle opportune sedi e occasioni) e mi arrangio con l'inglese.
Non credo che la conoscenza di nessuna lingua precluda quella delle altre.
Chi di voi ha avuto la fortuna di visitare i paesi del nord Europa si sarà reso conto che la l'inglese lo parlano TUTTI, vecchi e bambini compresi (con solo rarissime eccezioni).
Questo non toglie che anche gli scandinavi parlino i loro dialetti.


----------



## elena73

Ludwig_ said:


> Commentavo sulle proposte di insegnare i dialetti a scuola: e io dico: meglio aumentare le ore di inglese.



Condivido dal profondo di tutti i miei neuroni  
In un mondo che si sta globalizzando sarebbe una scelta antistorica (pur rimanendo assolutamente contraria all'anglicizzazione dell'italiano, sia chiaro!!).


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Questa discussione mi interessa molto, anche se è un off-topic pazzesco. Il fatto che vi partecipi anche un moderatore mi lascia pensare che alla fine vada bene così 

*Da amante del dialetto*, mi sembra una pazzia voler riconoscere ufficialità a tutte le parlate d'Italia. Sono centinaia! E ufficialità significa diritto di parlare in dialetto in contesti ufficiali, e di conseguenza via con traduzioni, redazioni di verbali e quant'altro. Il che significa ulteriori costi, per cominciare. E di conseguenza in Lombardia non si può assumere personale marchigiano perchè se io mi impunto e pretendo di parlare in lombardo, il povero marchigiano non mi capisce (che poi Lombardo, io il milanese mica lo capisco sempre). Oppure dovrà chiamare un interprete (?!?!). I gusti sono gusti, ma io un'Italia così non la vorrei.
Sono d'accordissimo che mantenere le tradizioni è una bellissima cosa (a patto che la gente lo voglia), ma da qui a "insegniamo il dialetto a scuola" e "riconosciamo i dialetti come lingue co-ufficiali" (più o meno) ce ne passa. A me non l'hanno mai insegnato a scuola, anzi, alla prima parola in dialetto a scuola mi cazziavano, ma lo capisco e lo parlo. Perchè? Perchè mia nonna e mio papà l'hanno sempre parlato. A me interessava, e ho cominciato a parlarlo. Mia sorella, molto più grande, ha avuto gli stessi genitori e gli stessi nonni, ma lo parla meno di me. Evidentemente non le interessava granchè.

Un richiamo a un post precedente (#226): non sono così esperto di veneto, ma ho la sensazione che se dovessi fare un discorso sulla fisica quantistica, molte parole sarebbero in italiano dialettizzato, oltre che in inglese. Se invece il veneto avesse parole autenticamente dialettali di argomento fisica quantistica, wow, mi zittisco per sempre. 
Tanto per dire: non esiste la parola "computer" in mantovano, come immagino non esista in veneto. Se faccio un discorso in dialetto, dirò _computer_. E così per molte altre parole che identificano oggetti che quando si parlava il dialetto "autentico" non esistevano. Ma allora ha ancora senso parlare e diffondere il dialetto? Manteniamolo vivo nel limite del possibile, senza pretendere chissà cosa. E' un po' come il latino in quanto lingua ufficiale della Santa Sede. Dai tempi di Cesare molte cose sono cambiate, e immagino che ora i prelati per scrivere in latino si siano inventati parole (per dire: computer, email, internet, bicicletta, televisione). Ma allora ha ancora senso usare il latino? E si può ancora parlare di latino? E allo stesso modo: ha senso "insegnare" il dialetto, quando con il vero dialetto non si possono descrivere efficacemente realtà moderne?
Siccome tanto tutti sappiamo l'italiano (o almeno dovremmo), semplifichiamoci le cose una volta tanto e sfruttiamo questa base comune a tutti gli italiani. Almeno per quanto riguarda ambiti pubblici e ufficiali. Poi ben inteso che ognuno a casa sua parla come vuole usando la lingua che vuole.

EDIT: Non è questione di scegliere. Se avessi tempo e soldi, imparerei tutte le lingue del mondo. Ma date le cose come stanno (= sempre meno soldi per tutto), se devo scegliere se assumere un prof di inglese o uno che mi insegni il mantovano, opto senz'ombra di dubbio per l'inglese.


----------



## annapo

ElFrikiChino said:


> Siccome tanto tutti sappiamo l'italiano (o almeno dovremmo), semplifichiamoci le cose una volta tanto e sfruttiamo questa base comune a tutti gli italiani. Almeno per quanto riguarda ambiti pubblici e ufficiali. Poi ben inteso che ognuno a casa sua parla come vuole usando la lingua che vuole.
> 
> EDIT: Non è questione di scegliere. Se avessi tempo e soldi, imparerei tutte le lingue del mondo. Ma date le cose come stanno (= sempre meno soldi per tutto), se devo scegliere se assumere un prof di inglese o uno che mi insegni il mantovano, opto senz'ombra di dubbio per l'inglese.


 
Non credo che il senso fosse quello di propugnare l'insegnamento dei dialetti. Nell'italia di oggi, ciò comporterebbe problemi anche pratici: si tratterebbe di istituire delle facoltà che preparino gli insegnanti (chi è in grado di valutare le capacità di un potenziale docente universitaro di dialetto?) e di aumentare ulteriormente le ore di insegnamento per i bambini, che, credetemi, non sono poche.  

La questione è più sottile, perchè il dialetto è, in massima parte, lingua viva e parlata. Se la facciamo passare per le accademie, diventa davvero una lingua straniera, e invece il senso della tutela del dialetto è quella della tutela di un pezzo di identità, non la creazione di qualcosa di artificiale.

Nessuno mi ha insegnato il dialetto, e io non potrei insegnarlo: però lo capisco e lo parlo, semplicemente perchè, _de facto_, il dialetto esiste, è una realtà linguistica che esiste, e come tutte le lingue vive, si impara anche semplicemente dal contesto.


A dir la verità, neanche l'italiano si impara a scuola: siamo madrelingua, ovvero l'italiano è la prima lingua che impariamo ed è quella dei genitori. Quando un bambino arriva a scuola, ha già un vocabolario abbastanza ampio, e riesce ad esprimere - chi bene, chi meglio - praticamente tutto quel che pensa o che prova. L'insegnamento della nostra madrelingua a scuola ha più il senso di una razionalizzazione dell'uso: ovvero ci insegnano che se parliamo in un certo modo è perchè, pur non sapendolo, stiamo applicando una o più regole. La scuola ci insegna poi norme formali: ad esempio l'ortografia, e alcune convenzioni linguistiche.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Esatto, concordo su tutti i fronti. 
Ma allora a cosa mi serve una legge che tutela il dialetto, a fini pratici? Tanto a casa mia lo parlo comunque, riconosciuto o no. E per i motivi che abbiamo detto non si insegnerà a scuola, né lo userò ufficialmente. 
Si conserva da solo, se i parlanti vivi a tutt'oggi continuano a parlarlo, ma lo stato cosa deve tutelare?


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Non credo che il senso fosse quello di propugnare l'insegnamento dei dialetti. Nell'italia di oggi, ciò comporterebbe problemi anche pratici: si tratterebbe di istituire delle facoltà che preparino gli insegnanti (chi è in grado di valutare le capacità di un potenziale docente universitaro di dialetto?) e di aumentare ulteriormente le ore di insegnamento per i bambini, che, credetemi, non sono poche.
> 
> La questione è più sottile, perchè il dialetto è, in massima parte, lingua viva e parlata. Se la facciamo passare per le accademie, diventa davvero una lingua straniera, e invece il senso della tutela del dialetto è quella della tutela di un pezzo di identità, non la creazione di qualcosa di artificiale.
> 
> Nessuno mi ha insegnato il dialetto, e io non potrei insegnarlo: però lo capisco e lo parlo, semplicemente perchè, _de facto_, il dialetto esiste, è una realtà linguistica che esiste, e come tutte le lingue vive, si impara anche semplicemente dal contesto.
> 
> 
> A dir la verità, neanche l'italiano si impara a scuola: siamo madrelingua, ovvero l'italiano è la prima lingua che impariamo ed è quella dei genitori. Quando un bambino arriva a scuola, ha già un vocabolario abbastanza ampio, e riesce ad esprimere - chi bene, chi meglio - praticamente tutto quel che pensa o che prova. L'insegnamento della nostra madrelingua a scuola ha più il senso di una razionalizzazione dell'uso: ovvero ci insegnano che se parliamo in un certo modo è perchè, pur non sapendolo, stiamo applicando una o più regole. La scuola ci insegna poi norme formali: ad esempio l'ortografia, e alcune convenzioni linguistiche.



Stai parlando di "dialetto" ma non capisco di quale lingua parli. In italia esistono delle "Lingue", quali il Napoletano, il Veneto, il Ligure, il Piemontese, il Lombardo, il Siciliano, etc, ed esistono "dialetti" di tali lingue.

E per la "Lingua Napoletana" trovi una vasta antologia nella canzone italiana.

'O sole mio la conosci? e 'O surdato nnammurato?

E' singolare notare come gli stranieri o gli italo-americani apprezzino canzoni in "Lingua Napoletana" credendo che sia Italiano, un Italiano "poetico", proprio perchè in Italia non si ha il coraggio di chiamare le cose con il proprio nome.


----------



## federicoft

One1 said:


> Stai parlando di "dialetto" ma non capisco di quale lingua parli. In italia esistono delle "Lingue", quali il Napoletano, il Veneto, il Ligure, il Piemontese, il Lombardo, il Siciliano, etc, ed esistono "dialetti" di tali lingue.
> 
> E per la "Lingua Napoletana" trovi una vasta antologia nella canzone italiana.
> 
> 'O sole mio la conosci? e 'O surdato nnammurato?
> 
> E' singolare notare come gli stranieri o gli italo-americani apprezzino canzoni in "Lingua Napoletana" credendo che sia Italiano, un Italiano "poetico", proprio perchè in Italia non si ha il coraggio di chiamare le cose con il proprio nome.



Non esiste una definizione inequivocabile e valida in tutti i casi di cosa costituisca lingua e cosa dialetto, quindi è proprio inutile tentare di correggere gli altri su questo punto.

Tutte le lingue regionali italiane si possono incontestabilmente considerare dialetti in osservanza del loro ruolo sociolinguistico e della relazione di diglossia che intrattengono con l'italiano, e nessuno può aver alcunché da ridire. Se altri li considerano lingue, buon per loro.


----------



## One1

federicoft said:


> Non esiste una definizione inequivocabile e valida in tutti i casi di cosa costituisca lingua e cosa dialetto, quindi è proprio inutile tentare di correggere gli altri su questo punto.
> 
> Tutte le lingue regionali italiane si possono incontestabilmente considerare dialetti in osservanza del loro ruolo sociolinguistico e della relazione di diglossia che intrattengono con l'italiano, e nessuno può aver alcunché da ridire. Se altri li considerano lingue, buon per loro.



Mi spiace, ma alcune "Lingue" della penisola italiana sono state standardizzate al pari delle Lingue ufficiali di stato:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_639-2

Come vedi compare la "Lingua Ligure", la "Lingua Siciliana",  "Lingua Napoletana", etc mentre non compaiono, se pur diversi, i dialetti (del Napoletano) che si parlano a Salerno, Avellino o Benevento. La prima è una lingua, i secondi no, sono dialetti del Napoletano.

Ad esempio:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_irpino
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_beneventano
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacolo_salernitano


Poiché non stiamo a pettinare le bambole, ma stiamo in un forum dedicato alle lingue, almeno le basi devono essere conosciute.


----------



## federicoft

Proprio perché stiamo su un forum dedicato alle lingue mi sembra incredibile ricordare che non esiste alcuna definizione accademicamente univoca di cosa sia lingua e cosa sia dialetto, questa sì una base che chiunque abbia la più superficiale dimestichezza con l'argomento già sa.

L'Organizzazione internazionale per la normazione non è un'organizzazione di linguisti, non si interessa di dare patenti di lingua o dialetto ai vari idiomi, si limita a definire norme tecniche utili in ambito commerciale ed industriale. Il fatto che una lingua sia considerata tale dallo standard ISO non è pregiudiziale a considerarla un dialetto in virtù della sua relazione sociolinguistica con la lingua standard dell'area geografica in cui viene parlata.


----------



## One1

federicoft said:


> Proprio perché stiamo su un forum dedicato alle lingue mi sembra incredibile ricordare che non esiste alcuna definizione accademicamente univoca di cosa sia lingua e cosa sia dialetto, questa sì una base che chiunque abbia la più superficiale dimestichezza con l'argomento già sa.
> 
> L'Organizzazione internazionale per la normazione non è un'organizzazione di linguisti, non si interessa di dare patenti di lingua o dialetto ai vari idiomi, si limita a definire norme tecniche utili in ambito commerciale ed industriale. Il fatto che una lingua sia considerata tale dallo standard ISO non è pregiudiziale a considerarla un dialetto in virtù della sua relazione sociolinguistica con la lingua standard dell'area geografica in cui viene parlata.



Qui non si vuole definire cos'è una lingua, ma cos'è un "dialetto".

Ci possiamo girare quanto vogliamo, ma tutti sanno che il napoletano è un Lingua, in quanto largamente compresa in tutta la ex napolitania, ovvero il sud peninsulare, ed è stata ampiamente utilizzata sia come lingua ufficiale del regno delle due sicilie che nella letteratura, nel teatro, nella canzone "italiana". Le sue varianti locali ne sono dialetti.

Cosa è dialetto di cosa? 

L'italiano è un dialetto del napoletano? o è il napoletano un dialetto dell'italiano? mi viene quasi da ridere... quindi il vernacolo salernitano sarebbe un dialetto dell'italiano?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me non c'è un consenso unanime sulle definizioni di lingua e dialetto, per cui tra "lingua napoletana" e "dialetto napoletano" non mi sembra errata nessuna delle due.

L'unico ambito in cui non c'è contrasto è quello delle lingue ufficiali degli Stati, intendendo per Stati quelli riconosciuti come tali dall'ONU, quindi sul fatto che l'italiano sia una lingua non possono esserci discussioni. Anche il latino è una lingua, perché è la lingua ufficiale dello Stato Vaticano. Mentre invece non sarebbero lingue il sardo, il corso, il catalano, il basco, perché i rispettivi Stati non esistono.


----------



## annapo

ElFrikiChino said:


> Esatto, concordo su tutti i fronti.
> Ma allora a cosa mi serve una legge che tutela il dialetto, a fini pratici? Tanto a casa mia lo parlo comunque, riconosciuto o no. E per i motivi che abbiamo detto non si insegnerà a scuola, né lo userò ufficialmente.
> Si conserva da solo, se i parlanti vivi a tutt'oggi continuano a parlarlo, ma lo stato cosa deve tutelare?


 
Non ho idea di che generazione tu sia, ma nella mia, il dialetto praticamente non si poteva parlare: c'era una schiera di maestrine - tutte o quasi zitelle, delle vestali della salvaguardia dell'esistenza dell'Unica lingua, praticamentedelel monoteiste dell'Italiano Ufficiale - che ripetevano petulantemente ai bambini che il dialetto è una cosa da ignoranti.

Le maestrine dalla penna rossa avessero ricevuto istruzioni ministeriali molto precise in materia, quello di "acculturare" le masse di estrazione ex agricola del paese, preparandole per la nuova vita nelle periferie industriali. Si è trattato di una scelta sociale prima che linguistica, che non approvo.


----------



## infinite sadness

annapo said:


> Non ho idea di che generazione tu sia, ma nella mia, il dialetto praticamente non si poteva parlare: c'era una schiera di maestrine - tutte o quasi zitelle, delle vestali della salvaguardia dell'esistenza dell'Unica lingua, praticamentedelel monoteiste dell'Italiano Ufficiale - che ripetevano petulantemente ai bambini che il dialetto è una cosa da ignoranti.
> 
> Le maestrine dalla penna rossa avessero ricevuto istruzioni ministeriali molto precise in materia, quello di "acculturare" le masse di estrazione ex agricola del paese, preparandole per la nuova vita nelle periferie industriali. Si è trattato di una scelta sociale prima che linguistica, che non approvo.



Concordo. Era una tesi molto in voga negli anni '60/'70, ma adesso è stata abbandonata perché si è visto che ha dato risultati scarsi o nulli o controproducenti.


----------



## annapo

One1 said:


> E' singolare notare come gli stranieri o gli italo-americani apprezzino canzoni in "Lingua Napoletana" credendo che sia Italiano, un Italiano "poetico", proprio perchè in Italia non si ha il coraggio di chiamare le cose con il proprio nome.


 

Non è per fare polemica, conosco benissimo sia "O sole mio" "O surdato nnammurato" e non mi piacciono né l'una né l'altra. _O sole mio_, in particolare, penso di essere arrivata a detestarla: me la cantavano gli americani tutte le volte che volevano dimostrare empatia verso l'Italia e gli italiani. La odiavo, perché capivo esattamente quello che rappresentava per loro: lo stereotipo dell'italiano tutto sole, cuore, amore, passione e inconcludenza latina (e pizza, spaghetti, mandolino, magari pure mafia). 

Mi piacerebbe che l'immagine degli italiani facesse qualche passo avanti nella percezione internazionale, ed esempi "poetici" come questi vanno verso la conservazione dello stereotipo, non verso la sua evoluzione.
Mi spiace per i fan della canzone napoletana, continuino pure ad ascoltarla col tutto il paicere del mondo, ma per me la *poesia* è un'altra cosa, e per foruna non ci mancano illustri poeti sia di lingua italiana che di dialetto.


----------



## federicoft

annapo said:


> Non ho idea di che generazione tu sia, ma nella mia, il dialetto praticamente non si poteva parlare: c'era una schiera di maestrine - tutte o quasi zitelle, delle vestali della salvaguardia dell'esistenza dell'Unica lingua, praticamentedelel monoteiste dell'Italiano Ufficiale - che ripetevano petulantemente ai bambini che il dialetto è una cosa da ignoranti.
> 
> Le maestrine dalla penna rossa avessero ricevuto istruzioni ministeriali molto precise in materia, quello di "acculturare" le masse di estrazione ex agricola del paese, preparandole per la nuova vita nelle periferie industriali. Si è trattato di una scelta sociale prima che linguistica, che non approvo.



Non si è trattato di una scelta, si è trattato di prendere atto di una realtà data per scontata da secoli: l'italiano è la lingua scritta, illustre, dei registri elevati e formali; il dialetto è la lingua vernacolare, orale, intima e familiare. 

Questa distinzione sociolinguistica non è stata inventata dalle "maestrine zitelle con la penna rossa", e nemmeno dalle "direttive ministeriali", ma esiste nell'Italia geografica da perlomeno mezzo millennio. 

Perché è così? È giusto? È sbagliato? 
È così e basta, non lo ha stabilito nessuno. L'opera di revisione storica si sarebbe compiuta soltanto elevando ingiustificatamente i dialetti al rango di lingua veicolare pari a quello dell'italiano, rango che non hanno mai avuto nella loro storia.

Quello che è cambiato in tempi relativamente recenti tra italiano e dialetti è soltanto il fatto che l'alfabetizzazione di massa e molti altri fenomeni sociali, economici e culturali epocali (certo molto più vasti e complessi delle maestrine e delle direttive ministeriali) hanno reso l'italiano accessibile a tutti, dall'infima minoranza che lo parlava sino a non più di un secolo e mezzo fa. Non è cambiata la percezione sociolinguistica che distingueva tra gli usi e i registri del primo e dei secondi. Semplicemente, la grande maggioranza degli italiani non aveva nessuna necessità di conoscere e parlare la lingua elevata e letteraria. Era un bene?

Tu te la stai prendendo in sostanza con questo fenomeno storico di portata colossale, un processo di democratizzazione del linguaggio lungo e faticoso che alla fine ha permesso ad un paese di sessanta milioni di anime di ottenere l'unità linguistica, processo che ha offerto a milioni e milioni di persone che prima non sapevano cosa c'era nel mondo oltre un giorno di cammino possibilità di riscatto sociale e di accesso a cultura e informazione prima sempre precluse. E non approvi questo? Cosa proponi in cambio? Che ognuno in questo paese fosse rimasto a parlare il dialetto del suo borgo? Veramente la prospettiva che l'Italia non fosse mai uscita dal Medioevo la trovi così allettante?


----------



## elena73

federicoft said:


> Non si è trattato di una scelta, si è trattato di prendere atto di una realtà data per scontata da secoli: l'italiano è la lingua scritta, illustre, dei registri elevati e formali; il dialetto è la lingua vernacolare, orale, intima e familiare.
> 
> ....
> 
> Tu te la stai prendendo in sostanza con questo fenomeno storico di portata colossale, un processo di democratizzazione del linguaggio lungo e faticoso che alla fine ha permesso ad un paese di sessanta milioni di anime di ottenere l'unità linguistica, processo che ha offerto a milioni e milioni di persone che prima non sapevano cosa c'era nel mondo oltre un giorno di cammino possibilità di riscatto sociale e di accesso a cultura e informazione prima sempre precluse. E non approvi questo? Cosa proponi in cambio? Che ognuno in questo paese fosse rimasto a parlare il dialetto del suo borgo?



Sottoscrivo tutto quello che ha detto Federicroft. 
In effetti in alternativa cosa si doveva fare? Tradurre il Faust di Goethe (per dirne uno) in napoletano, in emiliano, poi in sardo, poi in siciliano, poi in veneto, poi in... però poi... certe parole diffuse a XYZ non sono diffuse nella città vicina ZZZ e quindi....


----------



## infinite sadness

Si parlava dell'usanza, invalsa in un certo periodo storico, di vietare ai bambini di parlare in dialetto, ma attualmente non è più così.
Adesso si assiste al fenomeno inverso: solo le famiglie ignoranti vietano ai loro bambini di parlare in dialetto, mentre presso le fasce sociali più acculturate si tende a preferire una maggiore libertà, magari spiegando al bambino che una certa frase è siciliano ma senza imporre il divieto di usarla.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

annapo said:


> Non ho idea di che generazione tu sia, ma nella mia, il dialetto praticamente non si poteva parlare: c'era una schiera di maestrine - tutte o quasi zitelle, delle vestali della salvaguardia dell'esistenza dell'Unica lingua, praticamentedelel monoteiste dell'Italiano Ufficiale - che ripetevano petulantemente ai bambini che il dialetto è una cosa da ignoranti.
> 
> Le maestrine dalla penna rossa avessero ricevuto istruzioni ministeriali molto precise in materia, quello di "acculturare" le masse di estrazione ex agricola del paese, preparandole per la nuova vita nelle periferie industriali. Si è trattato di una scelta sociale prima che linguistica, che non approvo.


Concordo sull fatto che definire il dialetto "una cosa da ignoranti" sia sbagliato, però ti faccio una domanda.
Prendiamo ad esempio la mia zona.
Negli anni 30/40/50 l'agricoltura e l'allevamento erano ancora molto diffusi.
Tutti parlavano solo in dialetto in famiglia e con gli amici.
I bambini arrivavano al primo giorno di scuola senza saper spiaccicare una parola di italiano.
Secondo te, chi aveva il dovere di insegnare a questi scolari a parlare e scrivere in italiano?
Ovviamente la scuola, ovvero il corpo docente.
Impedire a questi bambini di usare il dialetto a scuola era fondamentale allo scopo di insegnare loro l'italiano.
Comunque questi pargoli non avrebbero parlato in italiano per più di 5 ore al giorno, continuando ad esprimersi solo in dialetto con genitori e amici.
Grazie maestrine dalla penna rossa che avete insegnato ai miei nonni prima e ai miei genitori poi a parlare in italiano!
Cosa sarebbe successo se la scuola non avesse imposto di imparare l'italiano (il che non implica non usare or dimenticare il dialetto)?
Secondo me andrebbe fatto anche oggi e quei docenti di scuole superiori che si sentono così "cool" e progressisti facendo lezione di filosofia in dialetto mi fanno una grande pena.


----------



## federicoft

infinite sadness said:


> Si parlava dell'usanza, invalsa in un certo periodo storico, di vietare ai bambini di parlare in dialetto, ma attualmente non è più così.
> Adesso si assiste al fenomeno inverso: solo le famiglie ignoranti vietano ai loro bambini di parlare in dialetto, mentre presso le fasce sociali più acculturate si tende a preferire una maggiore libertà, magari spiegando al bambino che una certa frase è siciliano ma senza imporre il divieto di usarla.



Non credo che a nessuno sia mai stato "impedito" di parlare in dialetto. C'erano certamente pressioni sociali a parlare in italiano a scuola, ma esattamente come c'erano pressioni sociali ad imparare la matematica di base. Uno dei compiti principali della scuola primaria era (e credo ancora sia) quello di insegnare ad esprimersi in italiano, spesso ad alunni la cui unica lingua madre era (ed è) il dialetto. Alunni che parlano in dialetto in casa, con gli amici, per strada, e la cui unica possibilità di apprendere la lingua italiana è la scuola.

Sta di fatto che in Italia esistono ancora nuove generazioni con una conoscenza dell'italiano quantomeno stentata. Mi dispiace anche rilevare, a dispetto di quanto affermi, che si tratta di ragazzi provenienti indiscutibilmente da contesti socioeconomici svantaggiati.

Invece di ritenere questo un problema serio, un problema che inficierà gravamente sulle loro prospettive di realizzazione umana e lavorativa, siamo arrivati ad identificare il problema nella cosa opposta, nel fatto che non si possa parlare liberamente in dialetto.

Probabilmente è un mio problema, ma non capisco, semplicemente non capisco.


----------



## Montesacro

One1 said:


> Ci possiamo girare quanto vogliamo, ma tutti sanno che il napoletano è un Lingua, in quanto largamente compresa in tutta la ex napolitania, ovvero il sud peninsulare, ed è stata ampiamente utilizzata sia come lingua ufficiale del regno delle due sicilie che nella letteratura, nel teatro, nella canzone "italiana". Le sue varianti locali ne sono dialetti.



Ti prego, illuminami.
Quale era la lingua ufficiale del Regno delle Due Sicilie? In che lingua venivano redatte le leggi?
Se il suo territorio non fosse stato annesso al Regno d'Italia, quale sarebbe oggi la sua lingua ufficiale?



infinite sadness said:


> L'unico ambito in cui non c'è contrasto è quello delle lingue ufficiali degli Stati, intendendo per Stati quelli riconosciuti come tali dall'ONU, quindi sul fatto che l'italiano sia una lingua non possono esserci discussioni. Anche il latino è una lingua, perché è la lingua ufficiale dello Stato Vaticano. Mentre invece non sarebbero lingue il sardo, il corso, il catalano, il basco, perché i rispettivi Stati non esistono.



Una precisione (se vogliamo un po' pignola). Nel Principato d'Andorra l'unica lingua ufficiale è il catalano. Non che questo gli conferisca maggiore "autorevolezza".



federicoft said:


> Non si è trattato di una scelta, si è trattato di prendere atto di una realtà data per scontata da secoli: l'italiano è la lingua scritta, illustre, dei registri elevati e formali; il dialetto è la lingua vernacolare, orale, intima e familiare.
> 
> Questa distinzione sociolinguistica non è stata inventata dalle "maestrine zitelle con la penna rossa", e nemmeno dalle "direttive ministeriali", ma esiste nell'Italia geografica da perlomeno mezzo millennio.
> 
> Perché è così? È giusto? È sbagliato?
> È così e basta, non lo ha stabilito nessuno. L'opera di revisione storica si sarebbe compiuta soltanto elevando ingiustificatamente i dialetti al rango di lingua veicolare pari a quello dell'italiano, rango che non hanno mai avuto nella loro storia.
> 
> Quello che è cambiato in tempi relativamente recenti tra italiano e dialetti è soltanto il fatto che l'alfabetizzazione di massa e molti altri fenomeni sociali, economici e culturali epocali (certo molto più vasti e complessi delle maestrine e delle direttive ministeriali) hanno reso l'italiano accessibile a tutti, dall'infima minoranza che lo parlava sino a non più di un secolo e mezzo fa. Non è cambiata la percezione sociolinguistica che distingueva tra gli usi e i registri del primo e dei secondi.



Una sintesi ineccepibile.


----------



## infinite sadness

federicoft said:


> Non credo che a nessuno sia mai stato "impedito" di parlare in dialetto.
> Probabilmente è un mio problema, ma non capisco, semplicemente non capisco.


Non so cosa si intenda per impedire, ma so di certo che ai miei tempi c'erano forti rimproveri quando un ragazzino si permetteva di parlare in siciliano, perché si faceva "brutta figura" con gli amici di famiglia e anche per una malintesa teoria secondo cui in questo modo i bambini sarebbero diventati più bravi a scuola.


----------



## ric.nic

annapo said:


> Non ho idea di che generazione tu sia, ma nella mia, il dialetto praticamente non si poteva parlare: c'era una schiera di maestrine - tutte o quasi zitelle, delle vestali della salvaguardia dell'esistenza dell'Unica lingua, praticamentedelel monoteiste dell'Italiano Ufficiale - che ripetevano petulantemente ai bambini che il dialetto è una cosa da ignoranti.
> 
> Le maestrine dalla penna rossa avessero ricevuto istruzioni ministeriali molto precise in materia, quello di "acculturare" le masse di estrazione ex agricola del paese, preparandole per la nuova vita nelle periferie industriali. Si è trattato di una scelta sociale prima che linguistica, che non approvo.



Finalmente qualche altra esperienza, spero che aiuti chi è duro di comprendonio a comprendere in che condizione erano i nostri genitori
Questo è semplicemente vergognoso, e lede la libertà delle persone di parlare la lingua che più gli piace. 
In nome di cosa poi? Visto e considerato che l'italiano standard è scritto soltanto sui libri, e ad ogni grado di latitudine cambia di terminologia, accenti, ecc...



infinite sadness said:


> Concordo. Era una tesi molto in voga negli anni '60/'70, ma adesso è stata abbandonata perché si è visto che ha dato risultati scarsi o nulli o controproducenti.



E' stata abbandonata mica tanto, dato che ancora oggi ci sono le maestrine da libro Cuore di cui si parlava prima...
Stucchevoli



infinite sadness said:


> Si parlava dell'usanza, invalsa in un certo periodo storico, di vietare ai bambini di parlare in dialetto, ma attualmente non è più così.
> Adesso si assiste al fenomeno inverso: solo le famiglie ignoranti vietano ai loro bambini di parlare in dialetto, mentre presso le fasce sociali più acculturate si tende a preferire una maggiore libertà, magari spiegando al bambino che una certa frase è siciliano ma senza imporre il divieto di usarla.



Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto: ognuno parla come vuole e non si impone nulla



infinite sadness said:


> Non so cosa si intenda per impedire, ma so di certo che ai miei tempi c'erano forti rimproveri quando un ragazzino si permetteva di parlare in siciliano, perché si faceva "brutta figura" con gli amici di famiglia e anche per una malintesa teoria secondo cui in questo modo i bambini sarebbero diventati più bravi a scuola.



Concordo
Le famiglie, di estrazione comunque quasi sempre abbastanza umile, parlavano sempre in lingua locale (veneto o siciliano per esempio)
E tentano di parlare ai loro figli in italiano, pensando che diventino più ''bravi'' a scuola...non sapendo che la mente di un bambino bilingue è molto meglio sviluppata che non nei bambini che parlano una sola lingua.
In questo modo i bambini passano i primi anni di vita sentendo quello che io chiamo ''italioco'' cioè un italiano misto a lingua locale, che fa semplicemente scompisciare dal ridere.


----------



## Linnets

ric.nic said:


> Quindi hanno più diritto di noi di parlare il loro dialetto e vederselo riconosciuto come lingua ufficiale insieme all'italiano?


Certo, perché il tedesco è una lingua di cultura, non come il veneto. Infatti non è tutelato il dialetto tirolese (ovvero una variante dell'austro-bavarese, piuttosto differente dal tedesco comune "sovranazionale") ma il semplice tedesco.



ric.nic said:


> Non ti risulta perché non lo puoi sapere, ma questo non vuol dire che quando parlo di ingegneria o fisica quantistica con i miei colleghi non parli in veneto. In veneto si può fare qualsiasi tipo di discorso e come in italiano in tedesco o in francese, basta inserire i termini inglesi dove servono


Che c'entra l'inglese?



ric.nic said:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di Galileo Galilei? Dove pensi che sia andato a studiare per mettere a punto il metodo sperimentale? A Firenze o a Roma?


Che io sappia era professore all'università di Pisa.



ric.nic said:


> Stai dicendo cose non vere, cambia per esempio la costruzione della frase e solo alcuni vocaboli sono similari


Fammi per favore qualche esempio di frase veneta dove la costruzione sia così differente dal toscano o ci siano vocaboli completamente incomprensibili. Una frase normale intendo, non un'accozzaglia di curiosità scelte apposta.



ElFrikiChino said:


> non sono così esperto di veneto, ma ho la sensazione che se dovessi fare un discorso sulla fisica quantistica, molte parole sarebbero in italiano dialettizzato, oltre che in inglese. Se invece il veneto avesse parole autenticamente dialettali di argomento fisica quantistica, wow, mi zittisco per sempre.


Una lingua per essere veramente tale deve poter avere parole ed espressioni per ogni registro stilistico. L'italiano, a differenza degli idiomi regionali, può farlo, anche se ora, a causa della pigrizia con cui si accettano sconsideratamente termini inglesi senza azzardare nemmeno la più semplice traduzione, sta regredendo di fatto allo stato di dialetto: eppure basterebbe tradurre e aggiungere in fondo alla pubblicazione un glossario italiano/inglese.


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto: ognuno parla come vuole e non si impone nulla



È esattamente quanto succede. Nessuno "impone" nulla. A nessuno è impedito di parlare in dialetto, se lo vuole, nella sua vita quotidiana.

Ma non a scuola. La scuola primaria ha lo scopo (tra gli altri) di insegnare la lingua nazionale agli alunni. Imparare l'italiano è per gli alunni una imposizione esattamente come è una imposizione imparare la storia, la geografia, l'aritmetica o le scienze. 

Non si deve imporre nulla, bisogna lasciare gli alunni liberi di rimanere ignoranti?

Si può affermare che avere una conoscenza ottimale dell'italiano è, oggi, in Italia, un requisito fondamentale del bagaglio culturale di un individuo, assolutamente indispensabile per la sua realizzazione personale e professionale? Si può affermare, o è una pazzia?

A meno che in questa abboffata di retorica di utopie pastorali e di passatismo senza fondo non si ritenga  l'intera scuola dell'obbligo un'impostura portata dall'Italia (dopotutto è obbligatoria! Stato  tiranno!).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

federicoft said:


> Si può affermare che avere una conoscenza ottimale dell'italiano è, oggi, in Italia, un requisito fondamentale del bagaglio culturale di un individuo, assolutamente indispensabile per la sua realizzazione personale e professionale? Si può affermare, o è una pazzia?


Non dimenticando il fatto che "le maestrine dalla penna rossa" che hanno insegnato a tutti noi l'italiano sono le stesse che hanno permesso a lui di poter comunicare in questo forum in italiano, perchè se lo facesse in veneto non lo capirebbe nessuno..


----------



## ric.nic

federicoft said:


> È esattamente quanto succede. Nessuno "impone" nulla. A nessuno è impedito di parlare in dialetto, se lo vuole, nella sua vita quotidiana.
> 
> Ma non a scuola. La scuola primaria ha lo scopo (tra gli altri) di insegnare la lingua nazionale agli alunni. Imparare l'italiano è per gli alunni una imposizione esattamente come è una imposizione imparare la storia, la geografia, l'aritmetica o le scienze.
> 
> Non si deve imporre nulla, bisogna lasciare gli alunni liberi di rimanere ignoranti?
> 
> Si può affermare che avere una conoscenza ottimale dell'italiano è, oggi, in Italia, un requisito fondamentale del bagaglio culturale di un individuo, assolutamente indispensabile per la sua realizzazione personale e professionale? Si può affermare, o è una pazzia?
> 
> A meno che in questa abboffata di retorica di utopie pastorali e di passatismo senza fondo non si ritenga  l'intera scuola dell'obbligo un'impostura portata dall'Italia (dopotutto è obbligatoria! Stato  tiranno!).



Nessuno vuole eliminare l'italiano, si parlava solo di inserire l'insegnamento delle lingue locali...non so come mai si continui a capire fischi per fiaschi. E' indubbiamente molto comodo poter parlare una lingua comune

Quale elemento della discussione ti fa bollare questi argomenti come utopie pastorali o passatismo senza fondo? Voler tramandare la propria lingua alle generazioni future, dato che è una cosa che fa parte della cultura di ogni regione, è passatismo? Insegnare la storia la cultura e le tradizioni locali è passatismo? A me pare una cosa positiva, poi se vogliamo creare un qualcosa di artificiale per uniformare tutto e tutti alle non meglio specificate consuetudini ''nazionali'' allora è un altro discorso. Mi pare che in Svizzera si parli e si scriva in almeno 4 lingue e che nessuno si sogni di dire che solo una di quelle è l'unica lingua ufficiale


----------



## elena73

Traducendo tutto questo in linguaggio reale: ci manca solo che al contribuente medio venga richiesto anche di sostenere le spese degli stipendi di improbabili 'insegnanti di dialetto' (comunale? provinciale? regionale??), in un momento in cui abbiamo mezza Italia in cassa integrazione.


----------



## effeundici

ric.nic said:


> Nessuno vuole eliminare l'italiano, si parlava solo di inserire l'insegnamento delle lingue locali...non so come mai si continui a capire fischi per fiaschi. E' indubbiamente molto comodo poter parlare una lingua comune
> 
> Quale elemento della discussione ti fa bollare questi argomenti come utopie pastorali o passatismo senza fondo? Voler tramandare la propria lingua alle generazioni future, dato che è una cosa che fa parte della cultura di ogni regione, è passatismo? Insegnare la storia la cultura e le tradizioni locali è passatismo? A me pare una cosa positiva, poi se vogliamo creare un qualcosa di artificiale per uniformare tutto e tutti alle non meglio specificate consuetudini ''nazionali'' allora è un altro discorso. Mi pare che in Svizzera si parli e si scriva in almeno 4 lingue e che nessuno si sogni di dire che solo una di quelle è l'unica lingua ufficiale


 
Guarda, in fondo puo anche avere ragione, ma qualcosa mi dice che questo atteggiamento ci porterà alla rovina. Sarà che sto frequentando i Balcani in quest'ultimo periodo. A me personalmente i dialetti non sembrano questa grande ricchezza. Forse perchè sono toscano e la vivo in maniera diversa da voi veneti.


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Nessuno vuole eliminare l'italiano, si parlava solo di inserire l'insegnamento delle lingue locali...non so come mai si continui a capire fischi per fiaschi. E' indubbiamente molto comodo poter parlare una lingua comune



A me pare che in questa conversazione sia stato messo in discussione  anche l'insegnamento dell'italiano a scuola da parte delle "maestrine  dalla penna rossa" che seguono le "direttive ministeriali".



> Voler tramandare la propria lingua alle generazioni future, dato che è una cosa che fa parte della cultura di ogni regione, è passatismo? Insegnare la storia la cultura e le tradizioni locali è passatismo? A me pare una cosa positiva, poi se vogliamo creare un qualcosa di artificiale per uniformare tutto e tutti alle non meglio specificate consuetudini ''nazionali'' allora è un altro discorso.


Non è la scuola a dover essere incaricata di insegnare il dialetto o le tradizioni locali. La scuola non è un'associazione folcloristica o un circolo di cultura locale. La funzione della scuola è altra, è formare un cittadino libero e consapevole, ed uno degli strumenti con cui ciò si realizza è la lingua nazionale. 

In ultima analisi, viviamo in uno stato democratico e la sua scuola è anch'essa democratica. Se i cittadini fossero convinti del fatto che il dialetto debba essere insegnato a scuola, il dialetto verrebbe insegnato a scuola. Ma alla maggior parte degli italiani di tutto ciò non importa nulla.

Appellandosi alla democrazia si vorrebbe imporre la propria visione delle cose, nonostante la maggioranza non la senta minimamente come una priorità. 



> Mi pare che in Svizzera si parli e si scriva in almeno 4 lingue e che nessuno si sogni di dire che solo una di quelle è l'unica lingua ufficiale


Già ti è stato consigliato di evitare paragoni azzardati.

Quelle della Svizzera sono quattro lingue nazionali, non quattro dialetti. 

In Svizzera si insegna tedesco nell'area a maggioranza tedesca, non il dialetto alemannico.
Si insegna francese nell'area a maggioranza francese, non il dialetto francoprovenzale.
Si insegna italiano nell'area a maggioranza italiana, non il dialetto insubre.

Se non altro la situazione della Svizzera è assolutamente identica a quella italiana, solo moltiplicata per quattro lingue nazionali.


----------



## ric.nic

federicoft said:


> A me pare che in questa conversazione sia stato messo in discussione  anche l'insegnamento dell'italiano a scuola da parte delle "maestrine  dalla penna rossa" che seguono le "direttive ministeriali".



Solo criticato i metodi, non certo detto che non dovevano insegnare l'italiano

Non è la scuola a dover essere incaricata di insegnare il dialetto o le tradizioni locali. La scuola non è un'associazione folcloristica o un circolo di cultura locale. La funzione della scuola è altra, è formare un cittadino libero e consapevole, ed uno degli strumenti con cui ciò si realizza è la lingua nazionale. 



federicoft said:


> In ultima analisi, viviamo in uno stato democratico e la sua scuola è anch'essa democratica. Se i cittadini fossero convinti del fatto che il dialetto debba essere insegnato a scuola, il dialetto verrebbe insegnato a scuola. Ma alla maggior parte degli italiani di tutto ciò non importa nulla.
> 
> Appellandosi alla democrazia si vorrebbe imporre la propria visione delle cose, nonostante la maggioranza non la senta minimamente come una priorità.



Sono d'accordo, quindi c'è chi come te vorrebbe escluse dall'insegnamento le lingue locali e chi come me le vorrebbe un minimo contemplate proponendo di dedicarci qualche ora settimanale...deciderà il popolo, ma abbiamo entrambi il diritto di fare proposte e il dovere di non deriderne nessuna



federicoft said:


> Già ti è stato consigliato di evitare paragoni azzardati.
> 
> Quelle della Svizzera sono quattro lingue nazionali, non quattro dialetti.
> 
> In Svizzera si insegna tedesco nell'area a maggioranza tedesca, non il dialetto alemannico.
> Si insegna francese nell'area a maggioranza francese, non il dialetto francoprovenzale.
> Si insegna italiano nell'area a maggioranza italiana, non il dialetto insubre.
> 
> Se non altro la situazione della Svizzera è assolutamente identica a quella italiana, solo moltiplicata per quattro lingue nazionali.



Non capisco come mai dici che sono azzardati, e comunque questo consigliare i paragoni mi pare tanto un modo per dire ''stai zitto, che non so cosa risponderti''.
Se ci fossero più cantoni anche in italia, con ciascuno vita autonoma (quindi con lingue ufficiali diverse, sebbene ci sia uno stato unitario) cosa ci sarebbe di male? Se più comunità hanno vantaggi a stare insieme stai pure certo che staranno insieme. Ma se a stare insieme non hanno alcun particolare vantaggio o addirittura alcune di esse sono in perdita, stai certo che non sarà una lingua comune a tenerle insieme...alla lunga se ne accorgono e lingua o non lingua faranno le loro scelte.


----------



## effeundici

ric.nic said:


> Solo criticato i metodi, non certo detto che non dovevano insegnare l'italiano
> 
> Non è la scuola a dover essere incaricata di insegnare il dialetto o le tradizioni locali. La scuola non è un'associazione folcloristica o un circolo di cultura locale. La funzione della scuola è altra, è formare un cittadino libero e consapevole, ed uno degli strumenti con cui ciò si realizza è la lingua nazionale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo, quindi c'è chi come te vorrebbe escluse dall'insegnamento le lingue locali e chi come me le vorrebbe un minimo contemplate proponendo di dedicarci qualche ora settimanale...deciderà il popolo, ma abbiamo entrambi il diritto di fare proposte e il dovere di non deriderne nessuna
> 
> 
> 
> Non capisco come mai dici che sono azzardati, e comunque questo consigliare i paragoni mi pare tanto un modo per dire ''stai zitto, che non so cosa risponderti''.
> Se ci fossero più cantoni anche in italia, con ciascuno vita autonoma (quindi con lingue ufficiali diverse, sebbene ci sia uno stato unitario) cosa ci sarebbe di male? Se più comunità hanno vantaggi a stare insieme stai pure certo che staranno insieme. Ma se a stare insieme non hanno alcun particolare vantaggio o addirittura alcune di esse sono in perdita, stai certo che non sarà una lingua comune a tenerle insieme...*alla lunga se ne accorgono e lingua o non lingua faranno le loro scelte*.


 
Propongo di interrompere questa discussione sui dialetti perché tanto è solo una copertura. L'ho capito diversi anni fa quando sull'A1 dopo Ferrara campeggiava la scritta _Repubblica di San Marco._


----------



## ric.nic

effeundici said:


> Propongo di interrompere questa discussione sui dialetti perché tanto è solo una copertura. L'ho capito diversi anni fa quando sull'A1 dopo Ferrara campeggiava la scritta _Repubblica di San Marco._



Come volevasi dimostrare: nessuna risposta, solo insinuazioni
Comunque mi sa era l'A13 non l'A1


----------



## ElFrikiChino

E chi lo insegnerebbe a scuola il dialetto? Dobbiamo aprire corsi universitari per la formazione di prof di dialetto? E a Venezia insegniamo il veneziano, il padovano, il veronese, o quale? Insegniamo in ogni città solo il dialetto di quella città? E chi tiene i corsi? Prendiamo i simpatici vecchietti tipo mia nonna che il suo dialetto lo sa da dio? E poi li stipendieremo con la gratitudine per tenere in vita le tradizioni visto che, come si dice qui, non abbiamo neanche gli occhi per piangere.

Ero a Padova con un'associazione internazionale quest'estate, e ho avuto a che fare con il comune. Bene, avevamo una riunione con l'assessore alle politiche giovanili che, visto che la nostra lingua veicolare era l'inglese, è stato prontamente presentato come "assessor". Vediamo di insegnare decentemente l'inglese, che al dialetto ci pensano genitori, amici, nonni e compaesani.


----------



## elena73

ric.nic said:


> Ma se a stare insieme non hanno alcun particolare *vantaggio* o addirittura alcune di esse sono *in perdita*, stai certo che non sarà una lingua comune a tenerle insieme...alla lunga se ne accorgono e lingua o non lingua faranno le loro scelte.



Quando parlavo di 'meri calcoli economici'.... 
Uno può anche pensarla così... e a quel punto, in tutta onestà, perché cercarsi 'montature storiche' e paragoni con altre nazioni, spesso fuorvianti e che non dimostrano comunque niente? 

Cioè ric.nic, perché crearsi alibi pseudo-linguistici/storici quando è di altro che stai parlando? 

P.S. Altro che 'ora di dialetto', tu saresti il primo a mettere di molto ma 'economia aziendale applicata'...


----------



## ric.nic

elena73 said:


> Quando parlavo di 'meri calcoli economici'....
> Uno può anche pensarla così... e a quel punto, in tutta onestà, perché cercarsi 'montature storiche' e paragoni con altre nazioni, spesso fuorvianti e che non dimostrano comunque niente?
> 
> Cioè ric.nic, perché crearsi alibi pseudo-linguistici/storici quando è di altro che stai parlando?
> 
> P.S. Altro che 'ora di dialetto', tu saresti il primo a mettere di molto ma 'economia aziendale applicata'...



Era in risposta a chi nominava secessioni e bla bla bla, incolpando le lingue locali della divisione: ci sono tanti altri paesi in cui non c'è un'unica lingua ufficiale e più comunità stanno insieme a formare uno stato unitario, quindi la lingua in questi casi non è certo strumento di divisione


----------



## Montesacro

federicoft said:


> Già ti è stato consigliato di evitare paragoni azzardati.
> 
> Quelle della Svizzera sono quattro lingue nazionali, non quattro dialetti.
> 
> In Svizzera si insegna tedesco nell'area a maggioranza tedesca, non il dialetto alemannico.
> Si insegna francese nell'area a maggioranza francese, non il dialetto francoprovenzale.
> Si insegna italiano nell'area a maggioranza italiana, non il dialetto insubre.
> 
> Se non altro la situazione della Svizzera è assolutamente identica a quella italiana, solo moltiplicata per quattro lingue nazionali.


 
E aggiungiamo pure che in Valle d'Aosta si insegna il francese (accanto all'italiano naturalmente), e non i vari patois franco-provenzali.


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non dimenticando il fatto che "le maestrine dalla penna rossa" che hanno insegnato a tutti noi l'italiano sono le stesse che hanno permesso a lui di poter comunicare in questo forum in italiano, perchè se lo facesse in veneto non lo capirebbe nessuno..


Secondo me si capirebbe lo stesso: è pur sempre un idioma romanzo vicino all'italiano.


----------



## federicoft

ric.nic said:


> Non capisco come mai dici che sono azzardati, e comunque questo consigliare i paragoni mi pare tanto un modo per dire ''stai zitto, che non so cosa risponderti''.
> Se ci fossero più cantoni anche in italia, con ciascuno vita autonoma (quindi con lingue ufficiali diverse, sebbene ci sia uno stato unitario) cosa ci sarebbe di male? Se più comunità hanno vantaggi a stare insieme stai pure certo che staranno insieme. Ma se a stare insieme non hanno alcun particolare vantaggio o addirittura alcune di esse sono in perdita, stai certo che non sarà una lingua comune a tenerle insieme...alla lunga se ne accorgono e lingua o non lingua faranno le loro scelte.



Mi pare di averti risposto, onestamente. E di aver ampiamente giustificato perché ritengo quel paragone azzardato.
Se ci tieni lo faccio di nuovo: italiano, inglese, francese sono lingue. Insubre, alemannico, francoprovenzale sono dialetti. In Svizzera si insegnano più lingue perché il suo territorio è diviso tra almeno tre comunità linguistiche (quattro considerando il romancio), ognuna delle quali riconosce una diversa lingua quale propria lingua nazionale. Non vengono insegnati i dialetti, che pure sono parlati da tutti, con l'esclusione al massimo del moribondo patois francoprovenzale.

In Italia l'unica lingua nazionale è l'italiano. Il veneto, il siciliano, il lombardo e chi più ne ha più ne metta non hanno lo status di lingua, non ce lo hanno mai avuto e non c'è nessun motivo perché lo abbiano oggi. Sono in tutto e per tutto dialetti, non in senso di divergenza morfosintattica con l'italiano (in effetti in alcuni casi sono piuttosto divergenti), ma di relazione sociolinguistica con esso: è impossibile immaginare una loro esistenza indipendente da quella dell'italiano. Convivono invece in una relazione di diglossia con la lingua italiana - la lingua illustre, dell'istruzione, degli usi formali ed ufficiali - andando ad occupare i registri familiari ed informali. Non significa denigrarli, ma considerarli per quello che sono. È così da secoli, ovunque in Italia, anche prima dell'unità politica del paese, e non c'è ragione affinché le cose debbano cambiare. 

Le eccezioni sono invece le lingue parlate da alcune minoranze storiche, come quella tedesca in Alto Adige, o quella slovena in Friuli-Venezia Giulia, o quella francese in Valle d'Aosta. Tedesco, sloveno e francese sono lingue, utilizzate in modo autonomo dall'italiano, e quindi nessuna discussione. Parimenti a quanto succede nel resto d'Italia non si insegnano invece i dialetti locali del tedesco, dello sloveno e del francese, che pure sono comunemente parlati da tali popolazioni.

Quanto alla "scelta", ti sfugge che già è stata fatta. Se quello che propugni non c'è è perché la volontà della maggioranza è altra.


----------



## infinite sadness

federicoft said:


> È esattamente quanto succede. Nessuno "impone" nulla. A nessuno è impedito di parlare in dialetto, se lo vuole, nella sua vita quotidiana.


Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti. Io non parlavo di scuola, mi riferivo alle imposizioni nella vita extrascolastica. Mi sembra strano che nessuno si ricordi nulla.


----------



## ric.nic

federicoft said:


> Mi pare di averti risposto, onestamente. E di aver ampiamente giustificato perché ritengo quel paragone azzardato.
> Se ci tieni lo faccio di nuovo: italiano, inglese, francese sono lingue. Insubre, alemannico, francoprovenzale sono dialetti. In Svizzera si insegnano più lingue perché il suo territorio è diviso tra almeno tre comunità linguistiche (quattro considerando il romancio), ognuna delle quali riconosce una diversa lingua quale propria lingua nazionale. Non vengono insegnati i dialetti, che pure sono parlati da tutti, con l'esclusione al massimo del moribondo patois francoprovenzale.
> 
> In Italia l'unica lingua nazionale è l'italiano. Il veneto, il siciliano, il lombardo e chi più ne ha più ne metta non hanno lo status di lingua, non ce lo hanno mai avuto e non c'è nessun motivo perché lo abbiano oggi. Sono in tutto e per tutto dialetti, non in senso di divergenza morfosintattica con l'italiano (in effetti in alcuni casi sono piuttosto divergenti), ma di relazione sociolinguistica con esso: è impossibile immaginare una loro esistenza indipendente da quella dell'italiano. Convivono invece in una relazione di diglossia con la lingua italiana - la lingua illustre, dell'istruzione, degli usi formali ed ufficiali - andando ad occupare i registri familiari ed informali. Non significa denigrarli, ma considerarli per quello che sono. È così da secoli, ovunque in Italia, anche prima dell'unità politica del paese, e non c'è ragione affinché le cose debbano cambiare.
> 
> Le eccezioni sono invece le lingue parlate da alcune minoranze storiche, come quella tedesca in Alto Adige, o quella slovena in Friuli-Venezia Giulia, o quella francese in Valle d'Aosta. Tedesco, sloveno e francese sono lingue, utilizzate in modo autonomo dall'italiano, e quindi nessuna discussione. Parimenti a quanto succede nel resto d'Italia non si insegnano invece i dialetti locali del tedesco, dello sloveno e del francese, che pure sono comunemente parlati da tali popolazioni.
> 
> Quanto alla "scelta", ti sfugge che già è stata fatta. Se quello che propugni non c'è è perché la volontà della maggioranza è altra.



La scelta è stata fatta da chi ha il potere, non certo dal popolo, che non ha mai potuto esprimersi in merito mi pare.
Tu sembri mettere su un piano ad esempio veneti siciliani o sardi, e su un altro i sud tirolesi e gli altri confinanti
Forse è una mia impressione, magari mi sbaglio e mi scuso!
Che tedesco francese e sloveno siano lingue nessuno lo mette in dubbio, così come nessuno mette in dubbio che l'italiano sia fondamentale saperlo per comunicare con gli altri abitanti della penisola
Ma quello che mi piacerebbe è che fossero valorizzate anche le lingue locali, in quanto nessuno ha il diritto di dire che sono dialetti di questa o quell'altra lingua (forse le lingue attualmente riconosciute in Europa non sono prodotti del filone dei nazionalismi 800eschi?).

Che alcune siano state inserite nella carta delle lingue dell'Unesco e che a livello regionale (per esempio veneto e sardo) siano state riconosciute come lingue è una cosa molto significativa, ma anche se nessuno le avesse inserite la cosa non cambierebbe in quanto rappresentano comunque l'idioma con cui milioni di persone si esprimevano e si esprimono tuttora.
Che ancora non vengano proposte per l'insegnamento è anch'esso un fatto politico: immaginate la reazione di una massa di persone che improvvisamente di rende conto di avere una lingua comune e diversa da quella la maestrina dalla penna rossa aveva sempre detto loro fosse la lingua ufficiale e suprema.
Ricordiamo che per esempio la Sardegna c'è un progetto di legge al fine di riconoscerla come Nazione (grazie probabilmente la spinta di quel politico morto da poco, che neanche nomino, talmente lo disprezzo), eppure nessuno ha gridato allo scandalo e non c'è stata alcuna secessione. Potrebbe essere la piccola valorizzazione delle lingue locali un rischio maggiore?
Credo che insegnarle un minimo a scuola rafforzerebbe il legame tra persone e territorio, ed è importantissimo sentire come ''proprio'' il territorio in cui si vive.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

ric.nic said:


> Credo che insegnarle un minimo a scuola rafforzerebbe il legame tra persone e territorio, ed è importantissimo sentire come ''proprio'' il territorio in cui si vive.



E io ti richiedo: a chi toccherebbe insegnarle a scuola?


----------



## ric.nic

ElFrikiChino said:


> E io ti richiedo: a chi toccherebbe insegnarle a scuola?



Si formano gli insegnanti, come si formano per inglese, francese e qualsiasi altra lingua...i libri non mancano e i soldi nemmeno. Solo che se li fregano gli appartenenti alle varie caste, invece di dare lavoro e quindi stabilità a tutti gli insegnanti che non hanno un lavoro.
Non occorre che siano pronti entro una settimana, c'è tempo finchè si vuole...
Comunque questa è una mia idea, se altri ne hanno di migliori ben vengano!


----------



## Trentaduesima

Non ho una sufficente conoscenza sulla storia della lingua/dialetto veneto per poterne disquisire, ma sarei curioso di sapere se la sua area di utilizzo corrisponde all' attuale estensione geografico/politica della regione veneto.

Nel mio piccolo anche volendo insegnare il dialetto definito "arzan" nella mia città avrei un problema di fondo qual' è il vero dialetto "arzan"?

Quello di San Pietro, quello di Santa Croce o quello di Santo Stefano?
Nelle scuole al di fuori del centro storico dovrei formare insegnanti che conoscano sia le varianti di Rivalta che quelle di Masone?
Non parliamo poi del dialetto correggese, di fabbrico e dei numerosi dialetti della montagna.

Nonostante ci siano diversi studiosi che da almeno 150 anni si occupano del dialetto reggiano (per conferme controllate Wikipedia) mi troverei in difficoltà a definire qual'è la variante che dovrebbe essere insegnata come "vero" dialetto reggiano.

D'altra parte io sono un povero immigrato, dai cognomi dei miei nonni si capisce che erano immigrati, da protettorati dello stato pontificio da parte di madre e dalla provincia del ducato degli sforza da parte di padre.


----------



## ric.nic

Trentaduesima said:


> Non ho una sufficente conoscenza sulla storia della lingua/dialetto veneto per poterne disquisire, ma sarei curioso di sapere se la sua area di utilizzo corrisponde all' attuale estensione geografico/politica della regione veneto.
> 
> Nel mio piccolo anche volendo insegnare il dialetto definito "arzan" nella mia città avrei un problema di fondo qual' è il vero dialetto "arzan"?
> 
> Quello di San Pietro, quello di Santa Croce o quello di Santo Stefano?
> Nelle scuole al di fuori del centro storico dovrei formare insegnanti che conoscano sia le varianti di Rivalta che quelle di Masone?
> Non parliamo poi del dialetto correggese, di fabbrico e dei numerosi dialetti della montagna.
> 
> Nonostante ci siano diversi studiosi che da almeno 150 anni si occupano del dialetto reggiano (per conferme controllate Wikipedia) mi troverei in difficoltà a definire qual'è la variante che dovrebbe essere insegnata come "vero" dialetto reggiano.
> 
> D'altra parte io sono un povero immigrato, dai cognomi dei miei nonni si capisce che erano immigrati, da protettorati dello stato pontificio da parte di madre e dalla provincia del ducato degli sforza da parte di padre.



Non ho mai sentito parlare di Arzan, di cosa si tratta?
Il veneto si parla nell'attuale regione Veneto e parte del Friuli V.G. (provincie di Pordenone e Udine soprattutto). Alcune persone lo parlano anche nell'Istria e Dalmazia, dato che erano terre veneziane. 
Ci sono poi zone come il trentino in cui c'è una parlata molto simile al Veneto.
Uscendo dall'italia, in Brasile i miei parenti che sono i nipoti dei miei ''antenati'' costretti all'emigrazione parlano il ''talian'' che è un veneto con dentro influenze di portoghese. E' bello perchè leggendo quello che mi scrivono è come se leggessi il messaggio di un mio amico. Si è preservato molto bene nel tempo!


----------



## bo-marco

Arzan è il Reggiano.


----------



## annapo

Vedo molta mistificazione. Mio nonno faceva il giudice. Spesso, per dirimere le cause, interrogava testimoni ed imputati in dialetto. Questo non faceva di lui una persona ignorante. Parlava in dialtto e poi leggeva i classici greci e latini in lingua originale, vedete un po'. 

Invece, le maestrine degli anni '70 ripetevano con un komeinismo culurale tipico delle persone poco intelligenti "Che non si parla il dialetto, solo le persone ignoranti parlano dialetto" in questo modo dando a chi parlava in dialetto una patente universale di ignorante e, sotto sotto, scusatemi la franchezza, sostenendo con vero razzismo che gli ignoranti fossero degli appestati di cui vergognarsi (anche quando magari erano padri, madri, nonni amatissimi), e che loro fossero le Sacre infermiere destinate a preservare le giovani menti dal contagio.

Credetemi: nella diffusione dell'italiano in Italia, ha giocato un ruolo molto più sostanziale la televisione che non le Vestali del Ministero della pubblica (dis-)istruzione. Ed è per questo che l'italiano di molti oggi è sciatto e lessicalmente improprio: è un italiano "televisivo", solo parlato, pieno di espressioni gergali e di errori piccoli e grandi. Praticamente è un dialetto, che ha ben poco a che vedere con la lingua ufficiale degli atti o anche solo con quella scritta nei libri. 

Non propugno l'insegnamento dei dialetti a scuola, quello che dico è che non si sarebbero dovuti combattere e demonizzare trent'anni fa, facendoli praticamente sparire. Si sarebbe potuto fare come in tanti paesi del mondo: da una parte la lingua ufficiale, compresa da tutti, dall'altra, la lingua locale, che crea senso di appartenenza, di radicazione alle tradizioni e al territorio. Saremmo stati più ignoranti? No, secondo me saremmo stati solo più ricchi.


----------



## infinite sadness

annapo said:


> Vedo molta mistificazione. Mio nonno faceva il giudice. Spesso, per dirimere le cause, interrogava testimoni ed imputati in dialetto. Questo non faceva di lui una persona ignorante. Parlava in dialtto e poi leggeva i classici greci e latini in lingua originale, vedete un po'.
> 
> Invece, le maestrine degli anni '70 ripetevano con un komeinismo culurale tipico delle persone poco intelligenti "Che non si parla il dialetto, solo le persone ignoranti parlano dialetto" in questo modo dando a chi parlava in dialetto una patente universale di ignorante e, sotto sotto, scusatemi la franchezza, sostenendo con vero razzismo che gli ignoranti fossero degli appestati di cui vergognarsi (anche quando magari erano padri, madri, nonni amatissimi), e che loro fossero le Sacre infermiere destinate a preservare le giovani menti dal contagio.
> 
> Credetemi: nella diffusione dell'italiano in Italia, ha giocato un ruolo molto più sostanziale la televisione che non le Vestali del Ministero della pubblica (dis-)istruzione. Ed è per questo che l'italiano di molti oggi è sciatto e lessicalmente improprio: è un italiano "televisivo", solo parlato, pieno di espressioni gergali e di errori piccoli e grandi. Praticamente è un dialetto, che ha ben poco a che vedere con la lingua ufficiale degli atti o anche solo con quella scritta nei libri.
> 
> Non propugno l'insegnamento dei dialetti a scuola, quello che dico è che non si sarebbero dovuti combattere e demonizzare trent'anni fa, facendoli praticamente sparire. Si sarebbe potuto fare come in tanti paesi del mondo: da una parte la lingua ufficiale, compresa da tutti, dall'altra, la lingua locale, che crea senso di appartenenza, di radicazione alle tradizioni e al territorio. Saremmo stati più ignoranti? No, secondo me saremmo stati solo più ricchi.


Quoto in toto.
Anche perché, poi, a me pare lapalissiano che padroneggiare due idiomi è meglio che padroneggiarne uno solo.
Invece al giorno d'oggi abbiamo una larga fascia di popolazione che conosce solo l'italiano "televisivo", ignorando sia il dialetto sia l'italiano.
Anche io non sono favorevole all'insegnamento del dialetto a scuola, però neanche alla sua demonizzazione.


----------



## olaszinho

*Invece al giorno d'oggi abbiamo una larga fascia di popolazione che conosce solo l'italiano "televisivo", ignorando sia il dialetto sia l'italiano"*

Da quello che si legge su questo forum, vi sono italiani incapaci di distinguere fra varianti regionali dell'italiano e un italiano corretto, standard e valevole su tutto il territorio nazionale.  Basti osservare tutte le discussioni sulle varie costruzioni sintatttiche, influenzate dai vari italiani regionali; la maggior parte delle persone sembra incapace di distinguere se queste espressioni siano o meno accettabili nell'italiano standard contemporaneo. L'influenza dei dialetti sulla lingua nazionale è ancora fortissima. Accanto ad un italiano televisivo, semplificato, sgrammaticato,  e dominato essenzialmente dalle varianti romana e milanese, mi sembra esistano solo "italiani" regionali: il vero problema è che poche persone hanno una padronanza della lingua italiana, scevra da contaminazioni dialettali e localismi.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... io mi astengo dal dare giudizi su persone che non conosco, perché per esperienza forumistica so che il linguaggio dei forum spesse volte non è curato perché si preferisce scrivere in modo veloce e "colloquiale", senza formalismi. Sui forum mi è capitato di "conoscere" gente che scriveva in modo sgrammaticato e regionalistico, ma poi conoscendoli di persona mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## Elianor

olaszinho said:


> *Invece al giorno d'oggi abbiamo una larga fascia di popolazione che conosce solo l'italiano "televisivo", ignorando sia il dialetto sia l'italiano"*
> 
> Da quello che si legge su questo forum, vi sono italiani incapaci di distinguere fra varianti regionali dell'italiano e un italiano corretto, standard e valevole su tutto il territorio nazionale.  Basti osservare tutte le discussioni sulle varie costruzioni sintatttiche, influenzate dai vari italiani regionali; la maggior parte delle persone sembra incapace di distinguere se queste espressioni siano o meno accettabili nell'italiano standard contemporaneo. L'influenza dei dialetti sulla lingua nazionale è ancora fortissima. Accanto ad un italiano televisivo, semplificato, sgrammaticato,  e dominato essenzialmente dalle varianti romana e milanese, mi sembra esistano solo "italiani" regionali: il vero problema è che poche persone hanno una padronanza della lingua italiana, scevra da contaminazioni dialettali e localismi.


Ti quoto in toto.


----------



## annapo

olaszinho said:


> *Invece al giorno d'oggi abbiamo una larga fascia di popolazione che conosce solo l'italiano "televisivo", ignorando sia il dialetto sia l'italiano"*
> 
> Basti osservare tutte le discussioni sulle varie costruzioni sintatttiche, influenzate dai vari italiani regionali; la maggior parte delle persone sembra incapace di distinguere se queste espressioni siano o meno accettabili nell'italiano standard contemporaneo. L'influenza dei dialetti sulla lingua nazionale è ancora fortissima. Accanto ad un italiano televisivo, semplificato, sgrammaticato,  e dominato essenzialmente dalle varianti romana e milanese, mi sembra esistano solo "italiani" regionali: il vero problema è che poche persone hanno una padronanza della lingua italiana, scevra da contaminazioni dialettali e localismi.



Non sono affatto d'accordo. Chiunque abbia seguito una istruzione regolare, fino all'università, o anche solo fino al liceo, conosce perfettamente l'italiano standard, e non lo confonde con il dialetto, ma al contrario tiene i due "idiomi" ben separati, utilizzando l'uno o l'altro a seconda del contesto. 

Nel forum d'italiano, molti stranieri pongono il nativo di fronte a questioni più pragmatiche del tipo: _che significa questa frase? Si può dire così? Nel mio libro di grammatica non trovo questa espressione che ho sentito in un film..._
Gli utenti che pongono queste domande frequentano già corsi di italiano e non cercano un insegnante on line, vogliono solo una conferma o una spiegazione su qualche frase che stride con le loro aspettative o le loro conoscenze.

Un forum di lingue come questo serve per trovare risposte che un comune dizionario non ti può dare. E bisogna riconoscere che un qualunque film in italiano, la lettura della pagina di un giornale o di un libro di narrativa contemporanea, pone dozzine di queste necessità. Provate a far leggere un libro di Scerbanenco, della Ginzburg, di Fruttero e Lucentini, di Biondillo, di Genna a uno studente d'italiano... e poi chiedetevi se l'italaino standard sarà sufficiente allo straniero tipo per capire* tutto.*..


----------



## gatogab

annapo said:


> Provate a far leggere un libro di Scerbanenco, della Ginzburg, di Fruttero e Lucentini, di Biondillo, di Genna a uno studente d'italiano... e poi chiedetevi se l'italaino standard sarà sufficiente allo straniero tipo per capire* tutto.*..


Io ho imparato alcune poche espressioni in siciliano leggendo Andrea Camilleri.


----------



## MünchnerFax

*Nota del moderatore*
Purtroppo la nostra esperienza sul tema dialetti si riscontra anche in questa discussione. La domanda iniziale era chiara e circoscritta: *in quali regioni d'Italia il dialetto locale è di uso più comune nella vita quotidiana, e in quali meno?* Invariabilmente siamo finiti a parlare del "Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio signora mia" o di trite e ritrite teorie se è più ignorante chi sa il dialetto o chi non lo sa; o addirittura proclamare l'indipendenza di questa o quella regione. 
Alla luce degli interventi e della nostra esperienza, restano due strade da percorrere:
1) gli utenti *collaborano a mantenere il suddetto tema della discussione* *senza divagare*: si interviene solo sul tema specifico e solo se si ha qualcosa di interessante da dire (a questo proposito, controllare se non sia già stato detto nelle 11 pagine precedenti. Non avete voglia di leggere tutto? Allora allo stesso modo forse qualcuno potrebbe non aver voglia di sentire la vostra opinione specialmente se non è così innovativa );
2) se il thread riparte per la tangente o diventa un elenco di interventi poco costruttivi, *la discussione viene chiusa* senza ulteriore preavviso.


----------



## gatogab

Da Foggia in giù, fino a Santa Maria di Leuca il dialetto locale è di uso comune nella vita quotidiana.


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> Da Foggia in giù, fino a Santa Maria di Leuca il dialetto locale è di uso comune nella vita quotidiana.


In passato mi è capitato di andare alcune volte a Bari e di viverci alcune settimane, ma non ho notato un uso diffuso del dialetto. Cioè, ho sentito parlare il barese (devo dire che è incomprensibile) solo nei mercatini rionali, mentre negli uffici pubblici, ospedali e negozi del centro città mi è sembrato che la gente parlasse in italiano.

Da qui mi viene da fare un'osservazione: il grado di diffusione dell'uso del dialetto nella vita quotidiana forse non si può determinare in relazione alla Regione, ma in relazione alla grandezza della città. Cioè, nelle grandi città è poco diffuso, mentre nelle piccole città il grado di diffusione aumenta. Un altro parametro è quello della perifericità, cioè più il paesino è distante dalla grande città e più è diffuso l'uso del dialetto.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Da qui mi viene da fare un'osservazione: il grado di diffusione dell'uso del dialetto nella vita quotidiana forse non si può determinare in relazione alla Regione, ma in relazione alla grandezza della città. Cioè, nelle grandi città è poco diffuso, mentre nelle piccole città il grado di diffusione aumenta. Un altro parametro è quello della perifericità, cioè più il paesino è distante dalla grande città e più è diffuso l'uso del dialetto.



Questa osservazione la posso confermare anch'io (benché non madrelingua) per quanto riguarda Torino. In più, anche da noi (in Slovacchia) è così. 

Poi forse dipende anche da quello, se la maggioranza degli abitanti di una città abbia(no) anche le sue "radici" in questa città oppure gli abitanti ci siano prevalentemente di provenienza da altre regioni.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Da qui mi viene da fare un'osservazione: il grado di diffusione dell'uso del dialetto nella vita quotidiana forse non si può determinare in relazione alla Regione, ma in relazione alla grandezza della città. Cioè, nelle grandi città è poco diffuso, mentre nelle piccole città il grado di diffusione aumenta. Un altro parametro è quello della perifericità, cioè più il paesino è distante dalla grande città e più è diffuso l'uso del dialetto.


 


francisgranada said:


> Questa osservazione la posso confermare anch'io (benché non madrelingua) per quanto riguarda Torino. In più, anche da noi (in Slovacchia) è così.


Non ho mai pensato a Bari nè penserei a Torino, ma ai piccoli centri, piccole città, paesotti. Man mano che ci allontaniamo dalle grandi città , cominciamo a sentir parlare il dialetto locale.
La domanda si riferisce a _regioni._ Ed è sbagliata come domanda perchè secondo non si può stabilire in quale regione si usa di più e in quale di meno il dialetto nella quotidanietà. Il dialetto si usa dappertutto in igual modo.


----------



## marco.cur

Anche a Cagliari è così. Si parla correntemente in sardo fuori città. In città molto meno.
Io non so parlare in sardo, anche se capisco perfettamente quasi tutte le varianti, campidanese e nuorese, meno logudorese e sassarese.
Mia mamma parlava spesso in cagliaritano con i genitori; mio padre parlava in nuorese coi genitori. In casa si parlava solo italiano.

È un peccato, soprattutto perché il cagliaritano vero, che è quello dei quartieri storici,  è diverso da quello delle periferie, soprattutto nella pronuncia, e c'è il rischio che vada perso.


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Anche a Cagliari è così. Si parla correntemente in sardo fuori città. In città molto meno.
> Io non so parlare in sardo, anche se capisco perfettamente quasi tutte le varianti, campidanese e nuorese, meno logudorese e sassarese.
> Mia mamma parlava spesso in cagliaritano con i genitori; mio padre parlava in nuorese coi genitori. In casa si parlava solo italiano.



Secondo la tua percezione consideri il sassarese e il gallurese dei veri e propri dialetti sardi?
A me pare che manchino di molte delle caratteristiche più evidenti del sardo:
- gli articoli non sono _su, sa, sos, sas_ bensì _lu, la, li, le_
- i plurali non terminano in _-s_, bensì più o meno come in italiano (_-i_ per i nomi maschili, _-e_ per  i nomi femminili)
- non è stata conservata l'originaria pronuncia velare latina di _k_ davanti a _i_ ed _e_ (invece di "chentu" e "boghe" ci sono forme del tipo "tzentu" e "votze").

Sono stato moltissime volte sia in Gallura sia nel sassarese, e mi sembra che l'uso del dialetto sia ben conservato.

Non mi ricordo come e perché, ma anni fa mi capitò di leggere un trattatello sulle caratteristiche fonetiche del sassarese scritto da un prelato forse nel settecento. Mi colpì l'esistenza di un tipo particolare di _l_ (ad esempio nella parola _poltu_, che vuol dire "porto") che, secondo quanto ho capito, è del tutto uguale alla doppia _ll_ tipica del gallese.
Assolutamente affascinante, perché per quanto ne so si tratta di un suono che ben poche lingue del mondo hanno nel loro repertorio fonetico!

P.S. Ammetto la mia ignoranza: pensavo che a Nuoro si parlasse il logudorese.


----------



## marco.cur

Ti rimando alla  premessa del DULS - dizionario universale della lingua sarda - curato da Tonino Rubattu, che ha fatto parte della prima Commissione di esperti, nominata dalla Regione Autonoma della Sardegna, per la Unificazione Ortografica e Linguistica della Lingua Sarda.


----------



## One1

gatogab said:


> Non ho mai pensato a Bari nè penserei a Torino, ma ai piccoli centri, piccole città, paesotti. Man mano che ci allontaniamo dalle grandi città , cominciamo a sentir parlare il dialetto locale.


E qui che sbagli. Nelle grandi città italiane (Torino, Bari, Napoli, Palermo, Roma, Milano, Genova, Venezia, Bologna, Firenze, etc) si parla la lingua madre proprio come lo si fa nelle piccole città o nei paesotti. E il motivo è sempre quello: in Italia non esistono dialetti, esistono delle vere e proprie lingue regionali con tutti i crismi, e l'Italiano è solo una Lingua franca.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> In passato mi è capitato di andare alcune volte a Bari e di viverci alcune settimane, ma non ho notato un uso diffuso del dialetto. Cioè, ho sentito parlare il barese (devo dire che è incomprensibile) solo nei mercatini rionali, mentre negli uffici pubblici, ospedali e negozi del centro città mi è sembrato che la gente parlasse in italiano.



Ma è così dappertutto. Poi tornano a casa quei dipendenti pubblici, o fanno una telefonata e spunta il barese.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

no, infatti ma il sardo non era una lingua? 

Cmq dissento per quanto riguarda periferia e città, il romano è utilizzato correntemente a Roma e gran parte dei romani non hanno neanche l'ombra delle sette generazioni nè tantomeno hanno salito i fatici tre scalini - a meno che non si parli di quelli del famoso pub in zona Suburra - (requisiti fondamentali per essere considerati romani DOCG: essere romani da sette generazioni e aver salito almeno una volta, anche per visita di cortesia, i tre scalini del carcere trasteverino Regina Coeli), non so se le popolazioni preromane delle province nel Lazio abbiano o meno mantenuto, oltre a qualche ricetta tipica, anche delle parole all'interno del dialetto. Si potrebbe pensare che vi sia qualche traccia di lingue preromane, ma questo è argomento da forum di antropologia..... in Sicilia c'è una sorta di bilinguismo (italiano e dialetto), e mi sembra che per le isole sia quasi una regola, in Abruzzo anche, forse in Umbria e Toscana il dialetto è più usato, a Napoli direi multilinguismo (dialetto in base al rione, al ceto sociale, all'età, all'ambiente, etc.). Al nord anche se non si usa il dialetto, comunque, l'accento dialettale può essere talmente forte da risultare incomprensibile per una persona che parla italiano standard....


----------



## One1

vale_new said:


> Al nord anche se non si usa il dialetto, comunque, l'accento dialettale può essere talmente forte da risultare incomprensibile per una persona che parla italiano standard....



Al nord si usano lingue sconosciute agli abitanti del centro sud (che parlano lingue molto affini all'Italiano, il quale da queste trae origine): ad esempio, i piemontesi parlano una specie di francese, e i lombardi parlano una lingua che fa parte di un altro sottogruppo delle lingue romanze rispetto all'Italiano, quindi non può essere un dialetto di quest'ultima! ;-)

C'è da dire che in Lombardia abitano più persone originarie del sud che veri lombardi, quindi un miscuglio di lingue è inevitabile.


----------



## vale_new

In altre parole, per un italiano è più facile capire il francese, lo spagnolo, il portoghese o il romeno che capire il lumbard? visto il numero di non oriundi.....sarà per questo che la Lega ha preso tanti voti?


----------



## olaszinho

Ma quante corbellerie si scrivono in questo forum???  Il portoghese europeo o il rumeno più comprensibili del Lumbard?? A parte il fatto che fra il bergamasco e il milanese vi sono differenze consistenti e denominarli semplicemente lumbard mi sembra quanto mai riduttivo. Inoltre, al nord si parlano dialetti incomprensibili agli abitanti del centro sud?? Sì, talvolta è vero, ma  avete mai ascoltato alcuni dialetti pugliesi o campani? Per me sono altrettanto incomprensibili o forse più incomprensibili del  milanese (dialetto). I dialetti settentrionali con substrato celtico e alcuni dialetti meridionali sono equamente lontani dall'italiano standard, con base toscana. Arrivare però a dire che sono più incomprensibili del portoghese europeo, del francese o del rumeno, significa non avere una conoscenza sia pur minina di queste lingue.


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Ti rimando alla premessa del DULS - dizionario universale della lingua sarda - curato da Tonino Rubattu, che ha fatto parte della prima Commissione di esperti, nominata dalla Regione Autonoma della Sardegna, per la Unificazione Ortografica e Linguistica della Lingua Sarda.


 
Ti ringrazio. 



One1 said:


> E qui che sbagli. Nelle grandi città italiane (Torino, Bari, Napoli, Palermo, Roma, Milano, Genova, Venezia, Bologna, Firenze, etc) si parla la lingua madre proprio come lo si fa nelle piccole città o nei paesotti.


Con ammirevole sicumera, stai mettendo nello stesso calderone situazioni molto diverse l'una dall'altra.



One1 said:


> E il motivo è sempre quello: in Italia non esistono dialetti, esistono delle vere e proprie lingue regionali con tutti i crismi, e l'Italiano è solo una Lingua franca.


 
Eviterò di entrare nel merito di queste affermazioni.
Ne rilevo solamente la totale mancanza di logica.

Vediamo un po' di mettere in ordine il tuo pensiero.
Parti dal seguente assioma:
_1) - in Italia non esistono dialetti, esistono delle vere e proprie lingue regionali con tutti i crismi._

Da esso fai discendere una convinta conclusione:
_2) - Nelle grandi città italiane si parla la lingua madre proprio come lo si fa nelle piccole città o nei paesotti._

Non riesci a capire che _1)_ non implica necessariamente _2)_ ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per quanto riguarda Genova e Milano, e parlo per esperienza diretta, ciò che dice One1 non è corretto. L'uso del dialetto puro in città è estremamente limitato a situazioni informali in cui si intrattengono per lo più persone anziane. La gran parte della popolazione (beninteso autoctona, non parlo di gente trasferitasi che non conosce il dialetto locale) parla quotidianamente l'italiano, seppur con la tipica cadenza o accento più o meno marcato o contaminazioni dialettali varie, che sia in situazioni formali, informali o private. In provincia la cosa è di nuovo diversa e assomiglia di più alla situazione del sud per quel poco che conosco, cioè il dialetto viene usato abbastanza frequentemente tra persone che si conoscono in situazioni informali, e può capitare che venga usato anche in ambiti formali (es. uffici pubblici).


----------



## vale_new

olaszinho said:


> Ma quante corbellerie si scrivono in questo forum???  Il portoghese europeo o il rumeno più comprensibili del Lumbard?? A parte il fatto che fra il bergamasco e il milanese vi sono differenze consistenti e denominarli semplicemente lumbard mi sembra quanto mai riduttivo. Inoltre, al nord si parlano dialetti incomprensibili agli abitanti del centro sud??
> 
> *Sì*.... e non soltanto le espressioni dialettali, anche la cadenza è piuttosto incomprensibile, spessissimo gli accenti rispondono a regole dialettali e non a quelle dell'italiano standard e una frase italiana pronunciata velocemente con cadenza 'lombarda' sembra un'altra lingua, gli abitanti del Centro possono avere serie difficoltà ad immaginarne il significato. Discorso a parte per il veneto di Venezia, sarà che hanno una tradizione mercantile ma seppur difficile è comunque comprensibile.
> I dialetti del Sud stessa storia, il siciliano, il pugliese, il calabrese hanno una costruzione sintattica e parole che non fanno parte dell'italiano standard....
> I dialetti del Centro (Toscana, Umbria, Lazio, etc.) sono un po' più simili all'italiano standard, ma anche lì da contrada a contrada (neanche da paesino a paesino) ci sono delle differenze enormi
> 
> Sì, talvolta è vero, ma avete mai ascoltato alcuni dialetti pugliesi o campani? Per me sono altrettanto incomprensibili o forse più incomprensibili del milanese (dialetto). I dialetti settentrionali con substrato celtico e alcuni dialetti meridionali sono equamente lontani dall'italiano standard, con base toscana. Arrivare però a dire che sono più incomprensibili del portoghese europeo, del francese o del rumeno, significa non avere una conoscenza sia pur minina di queste lingue.


----------



## Elianor

MünchnerFax said:


> Per quanto riguarda Genova e Milano, e parlo per esperienza diretta, ciò che dice One1 non è corretto. L'uso del dialetto puro in città è estremamente limitato a situazioni informali in cui si intrattengono per lo più persone anziane. La gran parte della popolazione (beninteso autoctona, non parlo di gente trasferitasi che non conosce il dialetto locale) parla quotidianamente l'italiano, seppur con la tipica cadenza o accento più o meno marcato o contaminazioni dialettali varie, che sia in situazioni formali, informali o private. In provincia la cosa è di nuovo diversa e assomiglia di più alla situazione del sud per quel poco che conosco, cioè il dialetto viene usato abbastanza frequentemente tra persone che si conoscono in situazioni informali, e può capitare che venga usato anche in ambiti formali (es. uffici pubblici).


Confermo. 
Io sono di Genova e assicuro che né io, né alcuno dei miei amici o conoscenti parla dialetto correntemente quasi in nessun contesto. Io stessa né grandissima parte dei miei amici non sapremmo sostenere un intero discorso in dialetto. Conosciamo espressioni idiomatiche, parole e modi di dire come proverbi, ecc..., ma una chiacchierata in dialetto non la saprebbe fare nessuno di noi. 
A casa dei nonni è già più probabile che si parli, così come nei bar, tra persone anziane.
Sicuramente è più diffuso nell'entroterra, ma tra i giovani, comunque, direi di no. Sempre e solo tra le persone anziane.

Ho poi notato che invece a Palermo (di dove è originario il mio ragazzo) si parla dialetto correntemente tanto in casa che tra amici. Però, a parte queste due città, che conosco molto bene per esperienza diretta, non saprei dire se ci sia una discriminante nord/sud o se dipenda dalle singole regioni e città.



olaszinho said:


> Ma quante corbellerie si scrivono in questo forum???  Il portoghese europeo o il rumeno più comprensibili del Lumbard?? A parte il fatto che fra il bergamasco e il milanese vi sono differenze consistenti e denominarli semplicemente lumbard mi sembra quanto mai riduttivo. Inoltre, al nord si parlano dialetti incomprensibili agli abitanti del centro sud?? Sì, talvolta è vero, ma  avete mai ascoltato alcuni dialetti pugliesi o campani? Per me sono altrettanto incomprensibili o forse più incomprensibili del  milanese (dialetto). I dialetti settentrionali con substrato celtico e alcuni dialetti meridionali sono equamente lontani dall'italiano standard, con base toscana. Arrivare però a dire che sono più incomprensibili del portoghese europeo, del francese o del rumeno, significa non avere una conoscenza sia pur minina di queste lingue.


Concordo e aggiungo di ricordare sempre che non esistono lingue facili e lingue difficili, lingue più o meno comprensibili.
Tutto dipende sempre dalla *distanza linguistica* tra le due lingue in oggetto, quindi affermazioni generalistiche come "questa lingue è più incomprensibile di quella", "questo dialetto è più incomprensibile di quell'altro" sono abbastanza semplicistiche poiché dipendono esclusivamente dalla soggettività di chi sta scrivendo e non certo da criteri oggettivi.


----------



## vale_new

Certamente, è però vero che probabilmente un ligure potrebbe avere maggiore facilità nel comprendere il portoghese piuttosto che il dialetto di Modica....E comunque, se dal Centro Italia si va in Lombardia (non sto parlando di Milano ovviamente) ci vogliono almeno un paio di giorni per acclimatarsi alla parlata, ci fosse un accento al posto giusto


----------



## Elianor

vale_new said:


> E comunque, se dal Centro Italia si va in Lombardia (non sto parlando di Milano ovviamente) ci vogliono almeno un paio di giorni per acclimatarsi alla parlata, ci fosse un accento al posto giusto


Concordo, ma un conto è la cadenza (anche quella genovese può turbare parecchio, lo assicuro ) un conto è proprio l'utilizzo del dialetto, con diverse strutture sintattiche, diverso lessico e tutto ciò ne ne segue.


----------



## marco.cur

Infatti. Andrebbero escluse dall'analisi le parlate miste, cioé l'italiano con evidenti influenze della lingua locale (a prescindere dalla distinzione tra ingua e dialetto) e le lingue locali con evidenti influenze italiane; riguardo a quest'ultime, ho notato che nelle grandi città c'è, da parte di molti ragazzi che non parlano correntemente la lingua locale, la voglia di imparare a parlarla, e spesso il risultato è un lingua locale parzialmente italianizzata.


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei una domanda che è strettamente collegata al tema attuale e le risposte ci potrebbero far capire ancora meglio il ruolo dei dialetti/lingue regionali nella vita quotidiana:

Secondo le vostre esperienze personali, nelle regioni d'Italia dove l'uso dei dialetti nella vita qoutidiana/privata è molto diffuso, in quale lingua si prega?  Quando uno prega, allora p.e. il Padre Nostro lo dice in italiano o in dialetto? 

Ci sono regioni in Italia, dove la Santa Messa viene celebrata in dialetto?  Oppure anche se no, può darsi che il prete predichi in dialetto (...mi sembra anche probabile) ?


----------



## federicoft

One1 said:


> E qui che sbagli. Nelle grandi città italiane (Torino, Bari, Napoli, Palermo, Roma, Milano, Genova, Venezia, Bologna, Firenze, etc) si parla la lingua madre proprio come lo si fa nelle piccole città o nei paesotti. E il motivo è sempre quello: in Italia non esistono dialetti, esistono delle vere e proprie lingue regionali con tutti i crismi, e l'Italiano è solo una Lingua franca.



Siamo seri.
A Torino, Milano, Genova, Bologna, Firenze o Roma praticamente la totalità delle persone si esprime unicamente in italiano. Regionalizzato nell'accento, ma pur sempre italiano. Le lingue locali in tali città sono morte e sepolte.

Hanno generalmente miglior sorte nelle città del Sud e in Veneto.


----------



## vale_new

francisgranada said:


> Avrei una domanda che è strettamente collegata al tema attuale e le risposte ci potrebbero far capire ancora meglio il ruolo dei dialetti/lingue regionali nella vita quotidiana:
> 
> Secondo le vostre esperienze personali, nelle regioni d'Italia dove l'uso dei dialetti nella vita qoutidiana/privata è molto diffuso, in quale lingua si prega? Quando uno prega, allora p.e. il Padre Nostro lo dice in italiano o in dialetto?
> 
> Ci sono regioni in Italia, dove la santa messa viene celebrata in dialetto? Oppure anche se no, può darsi che il prete predichi in dialetto (...mi sembra anche probabile) ?


 
Non sono esperta di cose di chiesa ma di solito nella radio nazionale, in TV, nell'esercito e a messa si parla italiano, se non vado errata c'è una parte della messa, quando l'officiante si rivolge direttamente ai fedeli, in cui si può parlare in dialetto. Inoltre, i cosiddetti 'preti di frontiera' ( http://blog.panorama.it/italia/2007...i-fratelli-le-comunita-dei-preti-di-frontiera ) probabilmente fanno eccezioni sostanziali.


----------



## federicoft

One1 said:


> Al nord si usano lingue sconosciute agli abitanti del centro sud (che parlano lingue molto affini all'Italiano, il quale da queste trae origine): ad esempio, i piemontesi parlano una specie di francese, e i lombardi parlano una lingua che fa parte di un altro sottogruppo delle lingue romanze rispetto all'Italiano, quindi non può essere un dialetto di quest'ultima! ;-)



Il fatto che appartengano a sottogruppi distinti non implica _minimamente_ che non possano essere l'uno dialetto dell'altra. Un'affermazione del genere non ha nessun senso da un punto di vista linguistico.

Infatti, nel caso in fattispecie, sono tutti dialetti dell'italiano.

Allo stesso modo due idiomi che appartengono allo stesso sottogruppo possono essere due lingue distinte, se utilizzate in modo autonomo l'una dall'altra (esempio? Danese e norvegese, o serbo e croato).

Per l'ennesima volta: la distinzione tra lingua e dialetto è principalmente funzionale e relazionale, anche se Wikipedia non lo spiega. Le caratteristiche morfosintattiche costituiscono solo una parte delle valutazioni in gioco.


----------



## vale_new

federicoft said:


> Il fatto che appartengano a sottogruppi distinti non implica _minimamente_ che non possano essere l'uno dialetto dell'altra. Un'affermazione del genere non ha nessun senso da un punto di vista linguistico.
> 
> Infatti, nel caso in fattispecie, sono tutti dialetti dell'italiano.
> 
> Uhmmm questi link sono interessanti:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto#Dialetti_e_lingue_minoritarie_nel_contesto_italiano
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...standard+definizione&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it
> 
> http://www.cesmilano.it/doc/italiano/1/pdf/contemporaneo.pdf
> 
> Allo stesso modo due idiomi che appartengono allo stesso sottogruppo possono essere due lingue distinte, se utilizzate in modo autonomo l'una dall'altra (esempio? Danese e norvegese, o serbo e croato).
> 
> Mi pare che il serbo sia scritto in cirillico mentre il croato (e il bosniaco?) in latino?
> 
> Per l'ennesima volta: la distinzione tra lingua e dialetto è principalmente funzionale e relazionale, anche se Wikipedia non lo spiega. Le caratteristiche morfosintattiche costituiscono solo una parte delle valutazioni in gioco.


----------



## francisgranada

federicoft said:


> Il fatto che appartengano a sottogruppi distinti non implica _minimamente_ che non possano essere l'uno dialetto dell'altra. Un'affermazione del genere non ha nessun senso da un punto di vista linguistico.
> 
> Infatti, nel caso in fattispecie, sono tutti dialetti dell'italiano.



Quindi una domanda concreta: il sardo, piemontese, lombardo, catalano (parlato ad Alghero in Sardegna), napoletano ... sono tutti dialetti _dell'italiano_?


----------



## vale_new

francisgranada said:


> Quindi una domanda concreta: il sardo, piemontese, lombardo, catalano (parlato ad Alghero in Sardegna), napoletano ... sono tutti dialetti _dell'italiano_?


Alcuni dialetti italiani, tra cui il sardo, hanno il riconoscimento di lingue e sono (o dovrebbero essere) insegnati nelle scuole locali


----------



## federicoft

francisgranada said:


> Quindi una domanda concreta: il sardo,  piemontese, lombardo, catalano (parlato ad Alghero in Sardegna),  napoletano ... sono tutti dialetti _dell'italiano_?



Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.

Tutti gli altri idiomi che citi sono dialetti dell'italiano, sono considerati tali da cinquecento anni nell'area geografica italiana, e non vedo perché pochi decenni di retorica politica debbano portare ad un cambio di paradigma così epocale quale elevarli al rango di lingua. Essi non vengono utilizzati in nessun caso autonomamente rispetto all'italiano, nei rispettivi territori (vale a dire non sono _Ausbausprache_). Convivono invece in diglossia rispetto all'italiano, a seconda delle diverse sfere sociolinguistiche: i primi andando ad occupare i registri tipici del parlato, il secondo quelli scritti e formali (compresi quelli ufficiali: istruzione, burocrazia, informazione etc.). In altri termini è impossibile immaginare l'esistenza di quegli idiomi separatamente dall'italiano, in riferimento alle comunità che li parlano. Questo dal punto di vista sociolinguistico.

Dal punto di vista morfosintattico, è vero che possono essere in alcuni casi piuttosto divergenti dall'italiano standard, tuttavia appartengono tutti alla famiglia romanza, quindi non possiedono una sufficiente divergenza strutturale per poter essere definite _Abstandsprache_. 

Un idioma che non è né _Ausbausprache_ né _Abstandsprache_ tipicamente in linguistica soddisfa i criteri basilari per poter essere definito dialetto.


----------



## vale_new

federicoft said:


> Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.
> 
> Tutti gli altri idiomi che citi sono dialetti dell'italiano, sono considerati tali da cinquecento anni nell'area geografica italiana, e non vedo perché pochi decenni di retorica politica debbano portare ad un cambio di paradigma così epocale quale elevarli al rango di lingua. Essi non vengono utilizzati in nessun caso autonomamente rispetto all'italiano, nei rispettivi territori (vale a dire non sono _Ausbausprache_). Convivono invece in diglossia rispetto all'italiano, a seconda delle diverse sfere sociolinguistiche: i primi andando ad occupare i registri tipici del parlato, il secondo quelli scritti e formali (compresi quelli ufficiali: istruzione, burocrazia, informazione etc.). In altri termini è impossibile immaginare l'esistenza di quegli idiomi separatamente dall'italiano, in riferimento alle comunità che li parlano. Questo dal punto di vista sociolinguistico.
> 
> Dal punto di vista morfosintattico, è vero che possono essere in alcuni casi piuttosto divergenti dall'italiano standard, tuttavia appartengono tutti alla famiglia romanza, quindi non possiedono una sufficiente divergenza strutturale per poter essere definite _Abstandsprache_.
> 
> Un idioma che non è né _Ausbausprache_ né _Abstandsprache_
> 
> Se è un tecnicismo italiano, sembra tanto tedesco....e comunque, scusa ma non ne capisco il senso, che vuol dire?
> 
> tipicamente in linguistica soddisfa i criteri basilari per poter essere definito dialetto.


----------



## federicoft

Sono tecnicismi di origine tedesca utilizzati comunemente in linguistica. Mi sembrava di averne esplicitato il significato nel paragrafo ma se sono stato poco chiaro ci riprovo. 

Sono definizioni relazionali per descrivere il rapporto che intercorre tra due idiomi: un idioma è _Ausbausprache_ rispetto ad un altro se viene utilizzato autonomamente rispetto ad esso, anche nello stesso territorio politico. È invece _Abstandsprache_ rispetto ad un altro se è sufficientemente divergente da non poter essere considerato in nessun caso una sua varietà. Sono definizioni che hanno senso sempre "rispetto ad un altro idioma", mai in senso assoluto.

Un idioma può essere sia_ Ausbausprache _sia _Abstandsprache_ rispetto ad un altro (es. francese e olandese in Belgio, o tedesco, francese e italiano in Svizzera); _Ausbausprache_ ma non _Abstandsprache_ (es. hindi in India e urdu in Pakistan, oppure danese in Danimarca e norvegese in Norvegia), _Abstandsprache_ ma non _Ausbausprache_ (es. basco e spagnolo in Spagna, o bretone e francese in Francia), né _Abstandsprache _né _Ausbausprache_ (il caso dei dialetti romanzi italiani o francesi o spagnoli rispetto alla rispettiva lingua standard).


----------



## francisgranada

federicoft said:


> Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.
> 
> Tutti gli altri idiomi che citi sono dialetti dell'italiano, sono considerati tali da cinquecento anni nell'area geografica italiana, e non vedo perché pochi decenni di retorica politica debbano portare ad un cambio di paradigma così epocale quale elevarli al rango di lingua. Essi non vengono utilizzati in nessun caso autonomamente rispetto all'italiano, nei rispettivi territori (vale a dire non sono _Ausbausprache_). Convivono invece in diglossia rispetto all'italiano, a seconda delle diverse sfere sociolinguistiche: i primi andando ad occupare i registri tipici del parlato, il secondo quelli scritti e formali (compresi quelli ufficiali: istruzione, informazione etc.). In altri termini è impossibile immaginare l'esistenza di quegli idiomi separatamente dall'italiano, in riferimento alle comunità che li parlano. Questo dal punto di vista sociolinguistico.
> 
> Dal punto di vista morfosintattico, è vero che possono essere in alcuni casi piuttosto divergenti dall'italiano standard, tuttavia appartengono tutti alla famiglia romanza, quindi non possiedono una sufficiente divergenza strutturale per poter essere definite _Abstandsprache_.
> 
> Un idioma che non è né _Ausbausprache_ né _Abstandsprache_ tipicamente in linguistica soddisfa i criteri basilari per poter essere definito dialetto.



Grazie per la spiegazione interessante. 

L'unica cosa che secondo me no è logica, è dire che p.e. il lombardo (eventualmente il sardo) sia dialetto _dell'italiano. _ Potrebbero essere chiamati dialetti romanzi  _dell'Italia_, o volendo anche _dialetti italiani_ nel senso territoriale, ma non _dell'italiano_. O no? 

Ci_o_è, il mio "problema" non è se soddisfacciano i criteri per poter definirli dialetti o meno, ma questo "_dell'italiano"_. La mia logica è questa: il termine _dell'italiano_ implica, che una lingua chiamata _italiano, _sia stata l' "antenato" o la protolingua di tutti i rispettivi dialetti (per cui il genitivo _dell'_...). 

(prego di non capirmi male, la mia intenzione non è di polemizzare con esperti ... invece sto cercando le risposte alle incertezze per quanto riguarda la terminologia linguistica)


----------



## marco.cur

Per tornare in argomento


francisgranada said:


> Secondo le vostre esperienze personali, nelle regioni d'Italia dove l'uso dei dialetti nella vita qoutidiana/privata è molto diffuso, in quale lingua si prega?  Quando uno prega, allora p.e. il Padre Nostro lo dice in italiano o in dialetto?
> 
> Ci sono regioni in Italia, dove la Santa Messa viene celebrata in dialetto?  Oppure anche se no, può darsi che il prete predichi in dialetto (...mi sembra anche probabile) ?


Da noi l'unico testo che è entrato diffusamente nelle funzioni religiose solenni è il testo cantato "Deus ti salvet Maria", del padre gesuita  Bonaventura Licheri (vedi nota (45), scritto probabilmente intorno al 1780, e forse tradotto da un testo di padre Vassallo, suo contemporaneo.

La messa viene sempre celebrata in italiano, per ovvie ragioni, prima fra tutte quella dell'ufficialità dei testi sacri e delle traduzioni nelle diverse lingue. Per poterlo fare i testi delle celebrazioni andrebbero tradotti da gruppi di esperti, non solo di discipline linguistiche ma anche da teologi, e il testo tradotto ufficializzato dalle autorità religiose.

Un'altra ragione è quella che la messa deve poter essere seguita e capita da tutti i fedeli, anche da quelli che non sono originari di una data regione.

Le preghiere normalmente vengono recitate come sono state insegnate; per esempio mia nonna le recitava in latino, come del resto a quel tempo facevano tutti, anche senza sapere il latino. Ci sono anche preghiere in sardo, la maggior parte delle quali scritte da padri gesuiti poeti.

Comunque, a mio parere, le preghiere hanno la stessa caratteristica delle poesie, e per recitarle in una lingua diversa vanno tradotte da poeti.


----------



## vale_new

federicoft said:


> Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.
> 
> Tutti gli altri idiomi che citi sono dialetti dell'italiano, sono considerati tali da cinquecento anni nell'area geografica italiana, e non vedo perché pochi decenni di retorica politica debbano portare ad un cambio di paradigma così epocale quale elevarli al rango di lingua. Essi non vengono utilizzati in nessun caso autonomamente rispetto all'italiano, nei rispettivi territori (vale a dire non sono _Ausbausprache_). Convivono invece in diglossia rispetto all'italiano, a seconda delle diverse sfere sociolinguistiche: i primi andando ad occupare i registri tipici del parlato, il secondo quelli scritti e formali (compresi quelli ufficiali: istruzione, burocrazia, informazione etc.). In altri termini è impossibile immaginare l'esistenza di quegli idiomi separatamente dall'italiano, in riferimento alle comunità che li parlano. Questo dal punto di vista sociolinguistico.
> 
> Dal punto di vista morfosintattico, è vero che possono essere in alcuni casi piuttosto divergenti dall'italiano standard, tuttavia appartengono tutti alla famiglia romanza, quindi non possiedono una sufficiente divergenza strutturale per poter essere definite _Abstandsprache_.
> 
> Un idioma che non è né _Ausbausprache_ né _Abstandsprache_ tipicamente in linguistica soddisfa i criteri basilari per poter essere definito dialetto.


 
Grazie per la spiegazione  Sì, se anche questa definizione  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausbausprache_-_Abstandsprache_-_Dachsprache è accurata, allora il tuo discorso precedente cade, in quanto in Italia sono presenti casi di bilinguismo effettivo (proprio per il riconoscimento di 'status' di lingua a quelli che potrebbero sembrare dialetti). 

Ma il riferimento alla politica non riesco a coglierlo in modo negativo...non credo che, per fare un esempio assurdo, un abitante di Bergamo bassa si offenderebbe se gli dicessi che il suo dialetto differisce da quello di un abitante di Bergamo alta, o che un siracusano si offenderebbe se gli dicessi che il suo dialetto è differente dal catanese, o ancora se dicessi loro che il dialetto differisce sostanzialmente dall'italiano....


----------



## federicoft

francisgranada said:


> Grazie per la spiegazione interessante.
> 
> L'unica cosa che secondo me no è logica, è dire che p.e. il lombardo (eventualmente il sardo) sia dialetto _dell'italiano. _ Potrebbero essere chiamati dialetti romanzi  _dell'Italia_, o volendo anche _dialetti italiani_ nel senso territoriale, ma non _dell'italiano_. O no?
> 
> Ci_o_è, il mio "problema" non è se soddisfacciano i criteri per poter definirli dialetti o meno, ma questo "_dell'italiano"_. La mia logica è questa: il termine _dell'italiano_ implica, che una lingua chiamata _italiano, _sia stata l' "antenato" o la protolingua di tutti i rispettivi dialetti (per cui il genitivo _dell'_...).
> 
> (prego di non capirmi male, la mia intenzione non è di polemizzare con esperti ... invece sto cercando le risposte alle incertezze per quanto riguarda la terminologia linguistica)



Beh, i dialetti non sono derivati dalle lingue, ancora meno sono corruzioni delle lingue. I dialetti sono semplicemente varietà linguistiche diverse da quella standard, che hanno avuto uno sviluppo parallelo ad essa ma per varie ragioni non si sono imposte come lingua.

Tutti i dialetti italiani sono derivati dal latino volgare, non dall'italiano.



vale_new said:


> Grazie per la spiegazione  Sì, se anche questa definizione  Ausbausprache - Abstandsprache - Dachsprache - Wikipedia è accurata, allora il tuo discorso precedente cade, in quanto in Italia sono presenti casi di bilinguismo effettivo (proprio per il riconoscimento di 'status' di lingua a quelli che potrebbero sembrare dialetti).



Quali?


----------



## vale_new

federicoft said:


> Quali?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilinguismo_amministrativo_in_Italia


----------



## federicoft

vale_new said:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilinguismo_amministrativo_in_Italia



Ma francese, tedesco e sloveno non sono certo dialetti dell'italiano. Sardo e friulano potrebbero anche definirsi lingue per come sono utilizzati, per quanto sia una situazione un po' ambigua.

In tutti gli altri casi, appunto, si tratta di dialetti senza nessun riconoscimento ufficiale.


----------



## francisgranada

federicoft said:


> Tutti i dialetti italiani sono derivati dal latino volgare, non dall'italiano.



Ecco perché non mi pare giusto dire che il sardo, lombardo, bolognese, napoletano, friuliano  ... siano _dialetti dell'italiano. 

_P.e. durante il dominio spagnolo, il napoletano non era considerato un dialetto _dello spagnolo _o _dell'aragonese_ (almeno credo...).  Invece, secondo me si potrebbe dire, che in un determinato periodo della storia, il napoleteno faceva parte dei dialetti romanzi _del Regno di Spagna (d'Aragona).

_Tutto sommato, non credo che quello che sto dicendo, contradica in qualche modo alle tue spiegazioni.


----------



## vale_new

federicoft said:


> Ma francese, tedesco e sloveno non sono certo dialetti dell'italiano. Sardo e friulano potrebbero anche definirsi lingue per come sono utilizzati, per quanto sia una situazione un po' ambigua.
> 
> In tutti gli altri casi, appunto, si tratta di dialetti senza nessun riconoscimento ufficiale.


 
non mi risultano ambiguità, sono riconosciute tali persino per legge....


----------



## federicoft

francisgranada said:


> Ecco perché non mi pare giusto dire che il  sardo, lombardo, bolognese, napoletano, friuliano  ... siano _dialetti dell'italiano.
> 
> _P.e. durante il dominio spagnolo, il napoletano non era considerato un dialetto _dello spagnolo _o _dell'aragonese_  (almeno credo...).  Invece, secondo me si potrebbe dire, che in un  determinato periodo della storia, il napoleteno faceva parte dei  dialetti romanzi _del Regno di Spagna (d'Aragona).
> 
> _Tutto sommato, non credo che quello che sto dicendo, contradica in qualche modo alle tue spiegazioni.



Il napoletano è sempre stato considerato un dialetto dell'italiano. In tutta l'area geografica italiana, anche prima dell'unità politica del paese, l'unica lingua riconosciuta come tale era l'italiano, vale a dire il fiorentino illustre. Questo da quando è stata risolta la questione della lingua, vale a dire primo '500.
È proprio questo che rafforza e dà giustificazione allo status dell'italiano quale lingua comune alle genti italiane.


----------



## vale_new

Ora, non per contraddire ma mi sembra che l'italiano volgare si sia sviluppato anche alla corte di Federico II di Svevia, quindi non si può identificare con il fiorentino, seppure Manzoni andava ancora a sciacquare i panni in Arno. Se proprio volessimo essere pignoli deriverebbe anche dal latino, quindi diciamo dalle regioni centrali dell'Italia...


----------



## federicoft

L'italiano è in tutto e per tutto il fiorentino letterario trecentesco, purificato di alcuni tratti marcatamente locali. Ho parlato non a caso di fine della questione della lingua ad inizio Cinquecento, questione che verteva proprio sul considerare il fiorentino il volgare illustre italiano o ammettere l'influenza di altre varianti. Si affermò la prima scuola.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> ... Le preghiere normalmente vengono recitate come sono state insegnate; per esempio mia nonna le recitava in latino, come del resto a quel tempo facevano tutti, anche senza sapere il latino. Ci sono anche preghiere in sardo, la maggior parte delle quali scritte da padri gesuiti poeti....



Interessante.  Ovviamente, ci sono anche traduzioni del Padre Nostro in sardo, che a seconda di quello che dici non sono più "in uso".  Ecco una versione (forse non del tutto moderna, ma per me linguisticamente molto bella),  per curiosità:  

 _Babbu nostru qui ses in sos chelos, santificadu siat su nomen tou, benzat a nois su regnu tou, facta siat sa voluntade tua, comente in su chelu, et in sa terra. Su pane nostru de ogni die danoslu hoe, et perdonanos sos peccados nostros, comente et nois perdonamus ad sos inimigos nostros. Et non nos lexaes a ruere in tentatione, ma lìberanos dai male. Amen.  _


----------



## vale_new

Qui c'è un link interessante http://www.steppa.net/html/scrivere/storia/origini.htm
comunque mi sembra che stiamo trascendendo dal tema 'dialetti', e credo che per un non italiano la questione fondamentale sia capire se è vero che tra italiani, se si parla in dialetto, non ci si capisce e la risposta è: i dialetti sono talmente differenti tra loro che un certo grado di incomunicabilità è evidente, talmente evidente che i dialetti italiani sembrano (e a volte sono) lingue differenti tra loro.
Per quanto riguarda la diffusione dei dialetti, mi sembrano circoscritti a determinate aree geografiche con contaminazioni dovute agli spostamenti, che se da una parte 'rubano' le parole e i modi di dire da una determinata zona, dall'altra 'arricchiscono' i dialetti di altre aree.


----------



## marco.cur

Il sardo è, tra le lingue neolatine, quella più conservativa. La grammatica è molto simile a quella latina. Il primo studioso della lingua sarda è stato il tedesco Max Leopold Wagner, ai primi del '900.
Cfr. le pagine dedicate su  sardegnacultura, nel sito della Regione Autonoma della Sardegna.

PS: v. anche il sito dell'Università di Berlino

PPS: francis, quella traduzione del Padre Nostro dovrebbe risalire al '700; qualche volta l'ho sentita recitata a messa, in occasioni particolari.


----------



## vale_new

Per le messe, non essendo particolarmente edotta sulla questione religiosa, non so se c'è un momento nella liturgia in cui l'officiante parla direttamente ai fedeli, generalmente partendo da una parabola o prendendo spunto da un passo dei testi sacri per poi comunicare ai parrocchiani in modo diretto, sempre tenendo in considerazione che i preti in Italia provengono da regioni e da paesi differenti. 
Immagino che un prete di frontiera se deve parlare a dei parrocchiani 'difficili', dopo aver recitato le preghiere e quant'altro, forse si rivolge loro parlando in dialetto, ma è un'ipotesi.


----------



## marco.cur

vale_new said:


> Immagino che un prete di frontiera se deve parlare a dei parrocchiani 'difficili'


Non esistono più "parrocchiani difficili", ormai l'italiano lo capiscono tutti, dai 110 anni in giù.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> Il sardo è, tra le lingue neolatine, quella più conservativa. La grammatica è molto simile a quella latina. Il primo studioso della  lingua sarda è stato il tedesco Max Leopold Wagner, ai primi del '900.



Grazie per la tua cortesia (sottointendo che questa sia una risposta per me). Conosco un po' la "problematica", ho anche studiato un pochino la grammatica del sardo e mi sembra molto interessante proprio per la sua acrcaicità. Anzi, ho letto le osservazioni di Wagner (ed anche alcune critiche e polemiche per quanto riguarda l'arcaicità del sardo).

Rimanendo nell'argomento:

Avrei pensato, proprio perché si tratta di una lingua assai diversa dall'italiano (e non d'un _dialetto dell'italiano_) e che ha delle vecchie tradizioni (v. _Privilegio Logudorese_), che forse nell'ambito della chiesa o della religione in genere, il sardo (o logudorese) si usasse un po' di più.

Vediamo ancora eventuali "testimonianze" da altre regioni ...



marco.cur said:


> ....Cfr. le pagine dedicate su  sardegnacultura, nel sito della Regione Autonoma della Sardegna.
> 
> PS: v. anche il sito dell'Università di Berlino
> 
> PPS: francis, quella traduzione del Padre Nostro dovrebbe risalire al '700; qualche volta l'ho sentita recitata a messa, in occasioni particolari.


 
Grazie, i nostri post ci sono incrociati un po' ...


----------



## catrafuse

In alcune chiese in Friuli la messa è tenuta in friulano. In Sardegna come stanno le cose?


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> In alcune chiese in Friuli la messa è tenuta in friulano. In Sardegna come stanno le cose?



Non sai il Padre Nostro in lingua friulana?  

Szia .


----------



## vale_new

Il Centro Italia per le messe cattoliche è un po' un'eccezione, a Roma credo in qualunque lingua (e forse dialetto), chissà se anche in romanesco? Per liturgie differenti non saprei, non so neanche il numero esatto di luoghi di culto di religioni differenti nella Capitale. Però la messa in friulano è un davvero interessante


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Non sai il Padre Nostro in lingua friulana?
> 
> Szia .



Szia Fracis,

questa è una versione relativamente recente:
   Pari nestri, che tu sês tai cîi,    ch'al sedi santificât il to non,    ch'al vegni il to ream,    ch'e sedi fate la tô volontât    come in cîl, cussì in tiere.    Dànus vuè il pan che nus covente,    parinus jù i nestris debiz    come che nô ur ai parìn jù ai nestris debitôrs    e no sta molânus te tentazion,    ma liberinus dal mâl.    Amen.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Non ho mai sentito una messa in dialetto reggiano (Arzân) ma ho trovato il Padre Nostro:

 Pêder nòster, che t'é int al cēl,
c'al sia santifichê al tó nòm,
c'al vègna al tó règn,
c'la sia fata la tó volontê,
cme in cēl, acsé anch'in tèra.

Das incō al nòster pan,
e scanşèla i nòster dèbit
cme nuêter e j scanşlòm ai nòster debitōr,
e an lasêr mia ch'e cascòm in tentasiòun,
e lébres dal mēl.

 Amen.

Ricordo che mia nonna quando diceva il rosario pregava in dialetto.


----------



## vale_new

A quanto pare c'è stata anche una polemica sulla questione delle messe dialettali http://www.francobampi.it/franco/editi/2005/messa_zeneize.htm


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che ormai abbiamo finito di pregare , voglio ringraziare a tutti per le risposte e per i Padre Nostro in dialetto.


----------



## Linnets

vale_new said:


> forse in Umbria e Toscana il dialetto è più usato


In Toscana tutti parlano in "dialetto" e non c'è nessun problema di comunicabilità, dato che è semplicemente la forma rustica dell'italiano letterario.



olaszinho said:


> I dialetti settentrionali con substrato celtico e alcuni dialetti meridionali sono equamente lontani dall'italiano standard, con base toscana. Arrivare però a dire che sono più incomprensibili del portoghese europeo, del francese o del rumeno, significa non avere una conoscenza sia pur minina di queste lingue.


Ancora con questa storia del sostrato celtico? Ma lo sapete che non sappiamo quasi nulla delle lingue galliche parlate duemila anni fa in Italia settentrionale? Come si fa a dire che le caratteristiche settentrionali siano dovute alla lingua dei Galli? È come quella storia della gorgia toscana d'origine etrusca, ipotesi ormai insostenibile. È molto più probabile che siano semplicemente idiomi romanzi che hanno avuto un'evoluzione particolare a causa di adstrati e superstrati, in modo simile ai dialetti francesi e iberici.


----------



## olaszinho

Linnets said:


> Ancora con questa storia del sostrato celtico? Ma lo sapete che non sappiamo quasi nulla delle lingue galliche parlate duemila anni fa in Italia settentrionale?



Ho ripreso quest'argomento da alcuni libri di filologia romanza che lessi alcuni anni fa. La teoria del substrato celtico è abbastanza diffusa fra i romanisti. Quando anche lei pubblicherà un testo in merito, se non l'ha ancora pubblicato, potremo leggere con interesse anche le sue tesi.


----------



## kloo89

ElFrikiChino said:


> Questa discussione mi interessa molto, anche se è un off-topic pazzesco. Il fatto che vi partecipi anche un moderatore mi lascia pensare che alla fine vada bene così
> 
> *Da amante del dialetto*, mi sembra una pazzia voler riconoscere ufficialità a tutte le parlate d'Italia. Sono centinaia! E ufficialità significa diritto di parlare in dialetto in contesti ufficiali, e di conseguenza via con traduzioni, redazioni di verbali e quant'altro. Il che significa ulteriori costi, per cominciare. E di conseguenza in Lombardia non si può assumere personale marchigiano perchè se io mi impunto e pretendo di parlare in lombardo, il povero marchigiano non mi capisce (che poi Lombardo, io il milanese mica lo capisco sempre). Oppure dovrà chiamare un interprete (?!?!). I gusti sono gusti, ma io un'Italia così non la vorrei.
> Sono d'accordissimo che mantenere le tradizioni è una bellissima cosa (a patto che la gente lo voglia), ma da qui a "insegniamo il dialetto a scuola" e "riconosciamo i dialetti come lingue co-ufficiali" (più o meno) ce ne passa. A me non l'hanno mai insegnato a scuola, anzi, alla prima parola in dialetto a scuola mi cazziavano, ma lo capisco e lo parlo. Perchè? Perchè mia nonna e mio papà l'hanno sempre parlato. A me interessava, e ho cominciato a parlarlo. Mia sorella, molto più grande, ha avuto gli stessi genitori e gli stessi nonni, ma lo parla meno di me. Evidentemente non le interessava granchè.
> 
> Un richiamo a un post precedente (#226): non sono così esperto di veneto, ma ho la sensazione che se dovessi fare un discorso sulla fisica quantistica, molte parole sarebbero in italiano dialettizzato, oltre che in inglese. Se invece il veneto avesse parole autenticamente dialettali di argomento fisica quantistica, wow, mi zittisco per sempre.
> Tanto per dire: non esiste la parola "computer" in mantovano, come immagino non esista in veneto. Se faccio un discorso in dialetto, dirò _computer_. E così per molte altre parole che identificano oggetti che quando si parlava il dialetto "autentico" non esistevano. Ma allora ha ancora senso parlare e diffondere il dialetto? Manteniamolo vivo nel limite del possibile, senza pretendere chissà cosa. E' un po' come il latino in quanto lingua ufficiale della Santa Sede. Dai tempi di Cesare molte cose sono cambiate, e immagino che ora i prelati per scrivere in latino si siano inventati parole (per dire: computer, email, internet, bicicletta, televisione). Ma allora ha ancora senso usare il latino? E si può ancora parlare di latino? E allo stesso modo: ha senso "insegnare" il dialetto, quando con il vero dialetto non si possono descrivere efficacemente realtà moderne?
> Siccome tanto tutti sappiamo l'italiano (o almeno dovremmo), semplifichiamoci le cose una volta tanto e sfruttiamo questa base comune a tutti gli italiani. Almeno per quanto riguarda ambiti pubblici e ufficiali. Poi ben inteso che ognuno a casa sua parla come vuole usando la lingua che vuole.
> 
> EDIT: Non è questione di scegliere. Se avessi tempo e soldi, imparerei tutte le lingue del mondo. Ma date le cose come stanno (= sempre meno soldi per tutto), se devo scegliere se assumere un prof di inglese o uno che mi insegni il mantovano, opto senz'ombra di dubbio per l'inglese.


 
dalle mie parti (Treviso - Montello);
computer è traducibile in "cabiot". 

Ciao
Kloo


----------



## vale_new

Linnets said:


> In Toscana tutti parlano in "dialetto" e non c'è nessun problema di comunicabilità, dato che è semplicemente la forma rustica dell'italiano letterario.
> 
> Ehmmm ....
> 
> Ancora con questa storia del sostrato celtico? Ma lo sapete che non sappiamo quasi nulla delle lingue galliche parlate duemila anni fa in Italia settentrionale? Come si fa a dire che le caratteristiche settentrionali siano dovute alla lingua dei Galli? È come quella storia della gorgia toscana d'origine etrusca, ipotesi ormai insostenibile. È molto più probabile che siano semplicemente idiomi romanzi che hanno avuto un'evoluzione particolare a causa di adstrati e superstrati, in modo simile ai dialetti francesi e iberici.



.... non per essere puntigliosa ma mi è capitato di leggere un *o*rrore (non è un errore di battitura) grammaticale su una maglietta stampata da ricercatori toscani del CNR, perché tanto l'italiano viene dal toscano.... A me sembra che venga dal latino e dalle lingue preromane, che si parlavano nel Lazio, in Umbria *e* in Toscana



olaszinho said:


> Linnets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ancora con questa storia del sostrato celtico? Ma lo sapete che non sappiamo quasi nulla delle lingue galliche parlate duemila anni fa in Italia settentrionale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho ripreso quest'argomento da alcuni libri di filologia romanza che lessi alcuni anni fa. La teoria del substrato celtico è abbastanza diffusa fra i romanisti. Quando anche lei pubblicherà un testo in merito, se non l'ha ancora pubblicato, potremo leggere con interesse anche le sue tesi.
Click to expand...


Per certo qualche parolina di derivazione Etrusca, Latina e Sabina nell'italiano standard c'è, filtrata o meno dalla lingua di Romolo e Remo.


----------



## °Adhara°

Moogey said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sin da quando ho cominciato imparare Italiano, avevo avuto la voglia d'imparare anche i dialetti regionali. Il problema e' semplice: non so dove si puo' impararli! L'ho cercati sull'internet e non l'ho trovati. Ci sia un sito dove si puo' impararli? Come li imparano gli italiani?
> 
> Grazie mille,



Nell'ultimo anno il dialetto di Parma è tornato molto in voga tra i giovani della provincia. C'è una generale riscoperta del dialetto e un maggiore desiderio di conoscerlo e utilizzarlo (in contesti non-ufficiali ). Questo è dovuto anche, forse sarebbe meglio dire soprattutto, a un gruppo di ragazzi che ha iniziato a doppiare spezzoni di film in dialetto parmigiano sostituendo interamente i dialoghi originali con copioni comici che trattano argomenti cari alla nostra tradizione (es. anolini, la squadra di calcio, il torrente Parma, le balere, canzoni popolari, ecc.). Il risultato è stato che un gran numero di giovani ha riscoperto il dialetto della città ed è tornato ad apprezzarlo come un tesoro da scoprire, proteggere e utilizzare dove possibile. 

Segnalo, per chi fosse interessato, la pagina Facebook e Youtube di "Io parlo Parmigiano".


----------



## Blackman

Bene, se permetti sul sardo mi esprimo io: il sardo è indiscutibilmente una lingua e non un dialetto. E' assurto al rango di lingua dopo essere stato codificato da illustri linguisti italiani e stranieri nel corso degli ultimi due secoli, Max Leopold Wagner su tutti. E' particolarmente apprezzato in Germania e in Giappone (esistono corsi di laurea in lingua sarda in entrambi i paesi ). Diversamente da altre regioni, in Sardegna si parlano decine di varianti diverse, con differenze sostanziali anche tra paesi vicinissimi tra loro. Il sardo ufficiale, quello conosciuto come _sa Limba _(la lingua ), quello codificato e riconosciuto come il sardo vero, è il logudorese, parlato nel nord dell'isola.


federicoft said:


> Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.


----------



## valentina82

Secondo me è difficilissimo imparare un dialetto da adulti...


----------



## Nino83

Blackman said:


> Bene, se permetti sul sardo mi esprimo io: il sardo è indiscutibilmente una lingua e non un dialetto.



Esattamente come le lingue gallo-italiche, quelle mediane, quelle meridionali (napoletano, barese) e quelle meridionali estreme (siciliano, calabrese, salentino). 



Blackman said:


> Diversamente da altre regioni, in Sardegna si parlano decine di varianti diverse



E non solo varianti. In Sardegna si parlano anche il corso (gallurese, sassarese), appartenente ai dialetti (lingue) centrali, ed il catalano (ad Alghero). 
In Sicilia c'è una situazione simile con le lingue gallo-sicule che, però, sono ormai parlate da poche migliaia di persone, mentre il siciliano risulta prevalente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Vi prego di leggere i contributi esistenti prima di postarne di nuovi, onde evitare di ripetere ossessivamente gli stessi concetti.
> Capisco che i messaggi in questa discussione siano veramente tanti, ma è questo il modo in cui dovrebbe funzionare una discussione in un forum: PRIMA leggo i messaggi esistenti, POI eventualmente inserisco il mio contributo.
> Grazie


----------



## giginho

federicoft said:


> Il catalano è indiscutibilmente una lingua. Sul sardo non mi esprimo, perché è in una zona grigia e tutte le posizioni sono ammissibili.
> 
> Tutti gli altri idiomi che citi sono dialetti dell'italiano, sono considerati tali da cinquecento anni nell'area geografica italiana, e non vedo perché pochi decenni di retorica politica debbano portare ad un cambio di paradigma così epocale quale elevarli al rango di lingua.



Ciao a tutti.

Non sono un esperto di linguistica e dottrine affini ma a me risulta che il piemontese sia una lingua minoritaria ufficialmente riconosciuta dal 1981. Vedi qui 

E' inoltre inserita dall'UNESCO nell'elenco delle lingue minoritarie degne di tutela


----------



## Nino83

Non c'è dubbio, giginho. 
E' insostenibile la tesi che considera le lingue parlate in Italia come dialetti. 
Sia dal punto di vista grammaticale (si pensi ai pronomi obbligatori delle lingue gallo-italiche e del veneto, ai pronomi possessivi messi dopo il nome nei dialetti meridionali, come nel napoletano "mammete", "sorete", o al fatto che in siciliano esiste solo la subordinata oggettiva esplicita, per esempio si dice "dumani pensu chi vaiu a vìdiri u concertu" invece di "domani penso di andare a vedere il concerto", che non c'è il verbo "dovere", sostituito con "aviri a") che fonetico.


----------



## giginho

Nino, mi conforta sapere che anche un esperto la pensa come me (e come l'UNESCO).

Grazie!


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> E' insostenibile la tesi che considera le lingue parlate in Italia come dialetti.


Sono d'accordo perché capisco cosa intendi dire. Comunque, secondo me il termine _dialetto _viene usato (e abusato) in molti sensi (non solo in Italia). Noto soprattutto due usi, diciamo, "tipici":

a) aspetto storico/cronologico: i dialetti sono varianti linguistiche provenienti da un antecessore/protolingua comune. In tal caso si potrebbe dire che il _torinese _è un _dialetto del piemontese, _ma anche_ l'italiano, lo spagnolo, il portoghese, ecc_ ... sono _dialetti del latino volgare_.

b) aspetto socio-linguistico: il dialetto è una variante di lingua "senza armi", cioè usata solo nel parlato quotidiano, ma non nella sfera ufficiale/legislativa/scritta/ecc ... In tale caso si potrebbe dire che _l'italiano _è una _lingua _mentre il _turineis _è un _dialetto _(se non mi sbaglio; ciao _amice _Giginho ).

Ora quello che mi irrita è _soprattutto _l'uso sbagliato in entrambi i sensi:

1) Sotto il titolo "Dialetti italiani" tranquillamente vengono elencati il _piemonetese, napoletano, siciliano, sardo,_ ecc ...  Quindi, supponendo (in "buona fede") che la parola _italiano _venga usata nel senso _geografico _e non_ linguistico_, mi chiedo perché in tale elenco (tipicamente) non vegono menzionati anche i "dialetti" tedeschi della regione di Bolzano-Adige? ...  Cioè, secondo una tale logica anche i "dialetti" non neolatini dovrebbero essere _dialetti italiani_ (= parlati in Italia) ...

2) Ancor più  assurdo mi pare l'uso tipico (o almeno sicuramente non raro) dell'espressione "Dialetti dell'italiano". In questo caso è chiaro che le varianti del tedesco non fanno parte dell'elenco, ma assolutamente non è vero che il _sardo, piemontese, napoletano, siciliano,_ ecc ... provengano di un "comune italiano (< toscano antico)" ... Dal punto di vista linguistico, tutte queste _lingue _(incluso il proprio _italiano_) sono continuazioni dell'latino volgare.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Ancor più  assurdo mi pare l'uso tipico (o almeno sicuramente non raro) dell'espressione "Dialetti dell'italiano". In questo caso è chiaro che le varianti del tedesco non fanno parte dell'elenco, ma assolutamente non è vero che il _sardo, piemontese, napoletano, siciliano,_ ecc ... provengano di un "comune italiano (< toscano antico)" ... Dal punto di vista linguistico, tutte queste _lingue _(incluso il proprio _italiano_) sono continuazioni dell'latino volgare.



E siccome il catalano centrale, il valenciano, l'occitano, il galego, vengono chiamate lingue, anche il piemontese, il veneto, il napoletano, il siciliano dovrebbero essere chiamate così. 
In caso contrario, dovremmo dire che il catalano ed il francese sono dialetti del latino volgare.


----------



## Ganamant

olaszinho said:


> Quando anche lei pubblicherà un testo in merito, se non l'ha ancora pubblicato, potremo leggere con interesse anche le sue tesi.


Ma che atteggiamento è questo? Se imbratto due carte posso dire quello che mi pare sennò ciò che penso non vale nulla? Socrate non scrisse un solo rigo: vuol dire che non aveva un pensiero?


----------

